#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-16
<vubuntor270> có ai onl không giúp em với :(
<codai2810> hu
<vubuntor897> cac ban o*i minh` thay Linux da^u co khac gi` windows da^u nhi?
<dangkhoa12> uh
<dangkhoa12> giong y het luon
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> có ai bảo khác đâu
<nobawk> windows linux mà
<ducgiang_8888> giống thật
<vubuntor897> khi em install soft ware nao` do' trong ubuntu software center no lai bat go~ mat. kha^u?
<C4NoC> tat nhien
<vubuntor897> co cach nao` de^? ko phai go~ moi~ lan` cai` soft ko cac anh
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor897> gio` em muon cai` photoshop thi` cu cai` bt ha anh
<C4NoC> photoshop chi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor897: ca`i Gimp va`o
<C4NoC> thay photoshop di
<vubuntor897> ac.
<vubuntor897> con` illus va` corel nua~
<vubuntor897> em dang hoc. ma`
<vubuntor897> :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hoc gi` ma` bat buoc phai may ca'i do'?
<vubuntor897> em hoc. ARENA
<vubuntor897> ^^
<vubuntor897> em chi muon hoi? la` gio` download ve` cai` roi` open = Wine no co giong' tre^n windows ko nhi?
<vubuntor897> ^^
<C4NoC> hen xui
<C4NoC> vubuntor897: sao phai bat buoc la` photoshop hay corel?
<C4NoC> quan trong la` ket qua
<vubuntor897> vi` em di hoc.
<vubuntor897> tha^y` giao day. may phan` mem` do'
<vubuntor897> thi cung~ = may' cai do'
<vubuntor897> ko le~ gio` dung` cai khac' dem di thi
<vubuntor897> @@
<C4NoC> vubuntor897: ho?i tha^`y co' bo? $ ra mua license ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor897: bao thay e dek co $ mua
<C4NoC> xa`i do^` free dc ko
<vubuntor897> chan' anh wa'
<vubuntor897> hoc. thi` phai theo giao' trinh` chu*'
<vubuntor897> ai cha biet' la` Linux dung` free
<vubuntor897> cai` GIMP thi` no khac' wa' , em chu*a co thoi` gian nghien cuu' dc.
<kid__kicked> vubuntor897: ra trường tuyên truyền cho trường dùng gimp đê
<kid__kicked> đỡ xoắn quẩy:d
<vubuntor897> ac.
<vubuntor897> anh o*i the^' thi` truo*ng` em
<vubuntor897> thi truo*t. he^t'
<vubuntor897> :(
<vubuntor897> hoc. phai theo giao trinh`
<vubuntor897> con` GIMP thi` nghie^n cuu the^m
<vubuntor897> de^? ung' dung. nhu*ng~ gi` da~ hoc. chu*'
<kid__kicked> vubuntor897: thế viết giáo trình dùng gimp đi rồi đưa cho trường dùng
<kid__kicked> :/
<vubuntor240> em muon sao chep 1 fiel den fiel he thong
<vubuntor240> khi copy roi ma ko pase dc
<vubuntor240> giup em voi
<vubuntor240> em muon copy nuke viet vao localhost nhung ko pase duoc
<vubuntor240> cac anh chi giup em voi
<vubuntor240> em muon copy nuke viet vao localhost nhung ko pase duoc
<vubuntor240> giup em voi
<vubuntor897> cac anh oi
<vubuntor897> em cai` NVDIA cho linux
<vubuntor897> no co 3 dong`
<vubuntor897> chon dong` nao `nhi
<vubuntor575> em có vấn đề này cân mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor575> máy ubuntu của em truy cập vào ứng dụng nội bộ không được (trên web), máy windows vào bình thường, nhưng khi disable iptables thì lại chạy
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor575> em không hiểu lý do tại sao nữa
<C4NoC> do iptables block
<C4NoC> the thoi
<vubuntor575> nhưng 2 máy tình cái cùng 1 bản ubuntu tại 2 mạng khác nhau
<vubuntor575> 1 cái vào được 1 cái khong
<vubuntor575> mặc dù iptable không cấu hình gì cả
<C4NoC> 2 mang. khac nhau?
<C4NoC> la` sao
<vubuntor575> 2 cái ubuntu khác nhau
<vubuntor575> bên em triển khai ubuntu trên 10 site
<vubuntor575> nhưng chỉ 1 site bị
<vubuntor575> trên site đó thì chỉ máy ubuntu bị
<vubuntor575> máy window không sao
<vubuntor575> mặc dù không động chạm j đến iptables
<C4NoC> ko hieu lam, mo^ ta? chi tiet mo^ hi`nh ma.ng di
<vubuntor575> Mô hình mạng thế này
<vubuntor575> bên em có 1 vùng máy chủ các trung tâm kết nối đến trước máy chủ có firewall
<vubuntor575> các máy con tại các trung tâm cài lẫn lộn ubuntu và windows
<vubuntor575> cách đây 2 ngày trên vùng server có thay đổi policy trên firewall của site X
<vubuntor575> kết quả các máy tính tại site X chỉ có windows vào được ứng dụng web
<vubuntor575> còn máy ubuntu thì chịu
<vubuntor575> sao khi mò mẫm em disable iptable đi thì vào được
<vubuntor575> nhưng em ko hiểu lý do
<vubuntor575> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: the thi` config lai iptables
<C4NoC> coi no' block cho nao
<vubuntor575> nhưng em tưởng máy ubuntu và window giống nhau chứ
<vubuntor575> với lại đây là ứng dụng web
<vubuntor575> mà lạ 1 nỗi
<C4NoC> port bao nhieu
<vubuntor575> ping đến máy chủ được
<vubuntor575> traceroute thì không được
<vubuntor575> máy windows thì bình thường
<C4NoC> trace port na`o
<C4NoC> du`ng telnet xem
<C4NoC> roi wireshark nua
<C4NoC> bat log cua iptables
<vubuntor575> trace theo IP
<vubuntor575> nhưng e bị diện rộng
<vubuntor575> mấy chủ máy
<vubuntor575> mấy chục máy liền
<vubuntor575> giờ đi config lại từng máy cũng dỡ
<vubuntor575> mà cách đấy 2 hôm không sao cả
<vubuntor575> :((
<vubuntor575> vô lý quá
<C4NoC> no'i chung la` van chua hieu ca'u hinh ben do :D
<vubuntor575> có lệnh nào remove iptable không
<vubuntor575> hoặc disable ko anh
<vubuntor575> em làm cái script chạy
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: thi` disable no' di
<vubuntor575> có lệnh nào disable ko bác
<vubuntor575> e phải cài cái firestarter vào
<vubuntor575> rồi stop lại
<vubuntor575> hơi mệt
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: la`m the^' cho le.
<C4NoC> update-rc.d
<C4NoC> hoac gi` gi` do'
<C4NoC> go~ update roi tab xem no' ra ca'i gi`
<vubuntor575> có lệnh update-rc.d
<vubuntor575> rồi làm  thế nào nữa bán
<vubuntor575> update-rc.d -f iptables remove
<vubuntor575> em gõ  thế nào
<vubuntor575> ko chạy
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: xem man cua no'
 * C4NoC ko xa`i ubuntu, chi.u 
<vubuntor039> may anh cho em hoi
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor039> ubuntu server
<vubuntor039> môĩ lân share thi nó doai pass
<vubuntor039> tat chuc nang nay cua no dc khong vay
<C4NoC> share gi`
<vubuntor039> tai lieu binh thuong
<vubuntor039> ma em truy cap vao no doai pass em cung cap pass cua ben Ubuntu server ma no khong cho vo luon
<vubuntor039> dang shsre Userver va Xp
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: doc ve samba di
<C4NoC> .g samba ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<bksupybot> Title: Samba - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor039> em da doc va cau hinh roi ma
<vubuntor039> vay moi tuc
<vubuntor039> hoi dung Ubuntu desktop no khong doai pass ji het
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: the doc lai
<vubuntor582> cho minh hoi?
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor582> sao ma minh setup ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor582> ma no ko vao dc wifi zay?
<C4NoC> no' co' thay wifi ko
<vubuntor582> ko
<vubuntor582> ko nhan j het
<C4NoC> the chac chua co driver
<vubuntor247> bạn nào chỉ mình cài DNS cho domain co.cc đi
<C4NoC> wifi gi`
<C4NoC> vubuntor247: la` sao
<vubuntor247> bạn nào biết không?
<vubuntor582> minh cung da thu cai dat driver roi
<vubuntor582> nhung no van tro tro
<vubuntor582> chang biet khac phuc lam sao
<C4NoC> vubuntor582: wifi gi`?
<vubuntor247> bạn ơi, giúp mình với.
<C4NoC> vubuntor247: ko hieu cau hoi
<vubuntor582> may cua minh ko nhan dc wifi do
<vubuntor247> ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor582: ho?i la` wifi loa.i gi`
<vubuntor247> mình có domain co.cc, mình không bt cài chuyển tới sever
<vubuntor247> domain: powersky2010.co.cc
<vubuntor247> server: byethost.com
<vubuntor582> wifi 8.11n
<C4NoC> vubuntor582: lspci
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor582
<ubot2> vubuntor582: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor582> uhm
<vubuntor247> bạn ơi.
<vubuntor247> bạn nào rành về mạng chỉ mình với
<vubuntor582> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608281/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor582> link cua minh do
<vubuntor582> ban xem thu giup minhf
<C4NoC> vubuntor582: atheros a`
<vubuntor582> uhm
<C4NoC> .g AR5001 Wireless ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=463091
 * _Tux_ ai nhắc tên thằng card ethernet của mình
<bksupybot> Title: probleme WiFI sur Ubuntu 11.04, Atheros AR5001 (Page 1) / WiFi / Forum Ubuntu-fr.org (at forum.ubuntu-fr.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor582: doc thu xem
<vubuntor039> may anh oi /etc/inid.d/samba restart ma sao khong chay dc
<_Tux_> init.d
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor039> init.d cung khg dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor039: cài samba chưa ?
<vubuntor039> roi
<vubuntor039> dang share ma  chua dc
<vubuntor039> cau hinh ma khong restart dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor039: dpkg -l | grep samba
<vubuntor039> no ra bang
<vubuntor039> samba,samba-common.samba -comon-bin
<vubuntor039> Tux: minh dung Xp vao U no doai pass thi phai cap pass trong U phai khong nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor039: vào bằng cái gì
<_Tux_> samba thì dùng smbpassword
<_Tux_> smbpasswd
<vubuntor039> ben Win dow :run do
<vubuntor039> no hoi account ma
<vubuntor039> minh dau dat pass cho xam dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor039: chọn share không cần pass
<vubuntor039> la sao ??
<_Tux_> .... thôi chịu
 * _Tux_ đang bận
<vubuntor039> uh
<vubuntor039> thanks
<vubuntor604> để chia sẻ file cho window trong linux thì làm sao các bác
<vubuntor039> Tux :het ban chua ha
<vubuntor299> may bac oi em muon sao chep 1 fiel den fiel he thong khi copy roi ma ko pase dc
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi
<NgocNgoan> cho em hỏi
<NgocNgoan> em lỡ tay rm -R /var
<NgocNgoan> bây giờ làm thế nào để recovery lại ạ
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: reinsta;l
<NgocNgoan> bây giờ mất giao diện đồ họa rồi  làm thế nào lấy lại ạ
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: cài thêm vào
<NgocNgoan> cài gói nào nhỉ
<_Tux_> ubuntu, debian hay centos?
<NgocNgoan> alo
<codai2810> ola
<NgocNgoan> bác nào biết cách khôi phục thư mục var khi nó bị xóa
<NgocNgoan> ?????
<NgocNgoan> giúp em với
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: bát nước hất đi rồi
<_Tux_> lấy lại sao được
<_Tux_> trừ khi có backup :D
<NgocNgoan> có exception nào nữa ko
<NgocNgoan> chả nhẽ đành cài lại sao ?:'(
<codai2810> NgocNgoan: mọi chuyện rồi sẽ qua
<codai2810> NgocNgoan: đừng quá đau lòng :)
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: chết rồi có sống lại được không
<_Tux_> nói vậy mà còn cố :))
<CoconutCrab> chết var là chết luôn rồi
<CoconutCrab> apt nó lưu db trong var
<CoconutCrab> mất db thì còn làm gì được nữa
<NgocNgoan> vậy có tool nào (ví dụ như trong đĩa hiren boot) mà khôi phục các file đã mất trên định dạng Ext2,3,4 của linux ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> meh
<CoconutCrab> cài lại đi là nhanh nhất
<NgocNgoan> hic
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: cố làm gì
<_Tux_> ngồi khôi phục bằng mấy cái lại
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor591> 222222
<vubuntor591> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor591> ???
<vubuntor591> mình nhờ cái
<vubuntor591> :d
<vubuntor591> a nhô
<vubuntor859> co rất nhiều người
<OBS> có ai rảnh ko chỉ mình về vsftpd với
<OBS> mình tự test trên máy mình, tự down 1 file từ máy mình
<OBS> và giờ ko biết nó lưu vào đâu
<_Tux_> OBS: man find
<OBS> thanks ban Tux
<OBS> nhieu luc quen mat lenh man de lam gi :)
<vubuntor017> cho em hỏi là muốn cài ubuntu 11.4 cho netbook có đc không ạ
<vubuntor017> ko có bác nào biết?
<vubuntor017> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-17
<_FirePhoenix_> }ping
<vubuntor371> Cho minh` hoi lam sao de? cai` dat Flash Player cho Firefox the'?
<vubuntor371> Hix, moi ng dau het roi?
<nobawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<trungduca8vn> đã ai dùng EHCP chưa
<vubuntor022> Có ai biết crack soft trên ubuntu ko?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor022: crack soft gì cơ
<vubuntor257> cho mìn hỏi về yêu cầu cấu hình máy để chạy bản 10.04
<CoconutCrab> cpu thì P4 là được, ram tốt nhất là 1GB+
<CoconutCrab> đó
<CoconutCrab> thế thôi
<vubuntor257> thanks bác
<vubuntor257> ah. bác send giùm e cái link bản wubi với
<CoconutCrab> bản thân cái bản donw về có sẵn wubi rồi
<vubuntor257> tức là vẫn có thể dùng win và ubuntu được đúng hem
<vubuntor257> ?^^
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> nhưng wubi của 10.04
<CoconutCrab> nó không chạy với win 7 đâu nhé
<vubuntor257> uh, thanks bac nhe, have a nice day
<vubuntor257> bye
<vubuntor613> Chào cả nhà! :)
<vubuntor960> Hi all!
<vubuntor960> Có bạn nào rành không cho mình hỏi chút???
<vubuntor960> Mình gặp vấn đề với việc cài prozilla
<vubuntor960> trên ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<vubuntor960> Mình cài qua repo này: ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net
<vubuntor960> Trong quá trình cài nó luôn phun ra log dưới đây:
<vubuntor960> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/prozilla_2.0.4-build2~tahutek~natty_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/locale.alias', which is also in package locales 2.13+git20100825-4
<vubuntor960> Mình không rành chuyện này lắm, xin các bạn giúp đỡ! :)
<vubuntor960> Mình download file deb của prozilla 2.0.4 cài đặt cũng bị lỗi y hệt
<vubuntor960> Với bản 1.3.6-9 thì ko có lỗi trên
<vubuntor960> Mình cũng thử build bản 2.0.4 từ source thì cũng Ok, không lỗi gì
<vubuntor960> Nhưng mình muốn cài apt-proz (Nó cần prozilla nên mình mới phaỉ cài prozilla)
<vubuntor960> Mà khi build prozilla từ source Ok rồi, cài apt-proz từ repo nói trên thì nó không detect ra được prozilla đã build :(
<vubuntor960> Bạn nào giúp mình với được ko?
<vubuntor960> Alo ...
<vubuntor503> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor503> giup em cai cac driver cho toshiba l640 dc k??
<vubuntor960> Đành google tiếp vậy :(
<vubuntor960> Chào cả nhà :(
<vubuntor848> firefox cua em khong hien link download, ai biet giup em
<vubuntor055> Hi all!
<vubuntor848> chỉ dùm đi
<vubuntor055> có ai giúp mình cài XBMC trên u 11.04!
<Samaclacda> Hey
<vubuntor756> cho mình hỏi tý nha!
<vubuntor756> mình đang cài webserver mình cài xong hết rồi
<vubuntor756> mình không biết copy web vào chỗ nào
<vubuntor756> mình cài theo hướng dẫn https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<bksupybot> Title: Chapter 10. Web Servers (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor756: cài appache hả
<vubuntor756> dung roi
<vubuntor756> mình đang cài tomcat6
<vubuntor756> Cảm ơn các bạn nha.cuối cùng mình cũng làm được rồi hihi.
<nguyenvantuanrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609007/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ai giu'p mi`nh  vo'i
<kid__> s
<nguyenvantuanrs> kid__: ba.n oi giu'p mi`nh lo~i do' vo'i
<thichlinux> sudo apt-get remove pidgin-data (thử remove gói này)
<thichlinux> rùi sudo apt-get install pidgin lại
<nguyenvantuanrs> thichlinux: Duoc ru`i. Thanks ba.n nhe'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g prinscreen in text-mode
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1005678/how-can-i-take-snapshot-of-command-prompt-window-in-full-screen-mode
<bksupybot> Title: screenshot - How can i take snapshot of command prompt window in full screen mode. - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<vubuntor242> mình muốn cài unbuntu song song với win 7 bằng hdd box, xin chỉ giúp
<vubuntor242> xin giúp với muốn cài buntu lắm rùi
<rmrf> excrypf: CoconutCrab nobawk _Tux_ caching di.ch la gi` gio cac sn
<rmrf> a, nham channel
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-18
<vubuntor925> Moi nguoi` cho mjnh hoi chut
<vubuntor925> Minh muon chuyen sang cai` ubuntu
<vubuntor925> thj bay h nen cai phien ban nao`
<vubuntor925> minh sai laptop cua dell
<khanhpt> 11.04
<vubuntor821> em la newbie
<vubuntor821> ai huong dan em cai chuong trinh go tieng viet tren ubuntu 11.04 voi
<vubuntor821> em cam on truoc
<vubuntor660> hj
<vubuntor660> hj
<vubuntor660> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor660> compiz sao minh thuc hien hoai khong dc
<vubuntor660> chao
<hmchinh1986> chao cac anh chi tren 4rum :)
<hmchinh1986> con ai online ko a
<hmchinh1986> Lam on cho em hoi chut a
<hmchinh1986> alo
<hmchinh1986> em gap loi mount HDD
<hmchinh1986> anh chi nao giup em sua loi voi ah
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986>        dmesg | tail  or so
<hmchinh1986> alo
<vubuntor581> ai do sua dum e cai loi~ nay voi
<vubuntor581> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<hmchinh1986> hic minh doi tren nay cung chua thay ai giup
<vubuntor581> sao ko co ai giup vay
<vubuntor581> a khanh co day ko
<hmchinh1986> ko bit nua
<hmchinh1986> hic
<hmchinh1986> ban bit loi nay ko chi minh voi
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986>        dmesg | tail  or so
<vubuntor581> her,minh cung ko bit,minh moi dung ubuntu thoi
<hmchinh1986> ua
<vubuntor581> ban dinh mount cai gi ha
<hmchinh1986> ua
<hmchinh1986> co cai o cung 1T
<hmchinh1986> khong muont dc
<hmchinh1986> met qua
<hmchinh1986> nho giup do ca tuan rui ma chua ai giup
<vubuntor581> sao chang co ai giup het zay
<hmchinh1986> :(
<hmchinh1986> chang bit nua
<vubuntor581> ban thu tao thread tren dien dan xem
<hmchinh1986> tao rui
<hmchinh1986> nhung ket qua la van chua ai giup dc
<hmchinh1986> co anh tux
<hmchinh1986> nhung
<hmchinh1986> chua giai quyet dc
<vubuntor581> uhm
<vubuntor581> phai doi thoi
<hmchinh1986> ban bit o dau co tho ky thuat gioi ve linux ko
<hmchinh1986> to mun mang may cai HDD xuong kiem tra
<hmchinh1986> nho copy du lieu
<vubuntor581> ban dung linux lau chua
<vubuntor581> minh nghi ban nen lien he voi may anh o dien dan nay
<hmchinh1986> moi dung
<vubuntor581> may a nay moi gioi
<hmchinh1986> ua
<hmchinh1986> ma cha ong nao co dien thoai
<hmchinh1986> hay gi de lien he
<hmchinh1986> tim tren dien dan chang thay
<hmchinh1986> alo
<hmchinh1986> hello
<hmchinh1986> co ai tren nay ko?
<Admin_> alu
<hmchinh1986> alo
<hmchinh1986> anh khanh oi
<hmchinh1986> alo
<hmchinh1986> co ai online ko giup em chut
<hmchinh1986> alo
<hmchinh1986> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor772> hi
<vubuntor772> help me
<vubuntor772> ai giúp mình
<vubuntor772> share mạng mình thông qua cổng wifi dc ko
<vubuntor772> mình làm theo hướng dẫn rùi mà hok kết nối dc
<vubuntor772> alo
<vubuntor772> có ai ở đấy ko
<hmchinh1986> chang co ai giup
<kid__> 3
<riverspart> co ai biet ani-netcut cho ubuntu nhu the nao ko ?
<vubuntor107> xin chao moi nguoi, minh moi cai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor107> nhung ma may bi mat tieng, khong nghe duoc nhac. co ai giup minh voi
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> thử vào chỗ chỉnh volumn chỉnh hết lên xem có đc ko
<vubuntor107> chinh het len roi, nhung ma tieng khong thay
<vubuntor107> cai ban 10.04 khong thay sao. Moi chuyen qua ban 11.04 thi bi loi tieng the nay
<nobawk> vubuntor107: thử cài gói alsa backport vào xem sao
<nobawk> vubuntor107: cái này là do nhận chưa đúng card âm thanh
<vubuntor533> ui, may sao y. do ko viet duoc. lai phai tat firefox di
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> chắc bị rớt mạng
<hmchinh1986> hihi
<hmchinh1986> tim dc 1 cai room ho tro ubuntu ngon phet
<hmchinh1986> #kubuntu
<kid__> #edubuntu
<kid__> #xubuntu
<kid__> ...
<vubuntor798> Hi, co ai online khong. Giup minh chuyen nay voi
<vubuntor798> minh vua moi giai nen 1 file .bin bizo muon xoa di khong duoc. kick chuot phair chon propety..chon permission thi no ghi la root, ko sua xoa duoc. Minh phai lam sao
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-19
<vubuntor756> cho mìh hỏi
<vubuntor756> alo
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor756> mình ms cài song song ubuntu
<vubuntor756> nhưng k bik sdung như thế nào
<C4NoC> ca`i chua?
<vubuntor756> ai chỉ giúp mình đc k
<vubuntor756> cài r
<C4NoC> ca`i ro^`i thi` ca`i
<vubuntor756> cài song song ubuntu và win 7
<vubuntor756> alo
<vubuntor756> :-/
<C4NoC> thi` cu' xa`i ic
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor756> mình muốn hỏi
<vubuntor756> mấy cái hiêu ứng của ubuntu là tnao
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thoi len do.c di
 * C4NoC ko xa`i ubuntu
<vubuntor404> asf
<vubuntor404> ?
<dungwd> biết cách xài compiz trong U 11 rồi :D
<_Tux_> dungwd: có sẵn
<_Tux_> sao phải *biết*
<dungwd> xài chứ không phải cài
<_Tux_> dungwd: thì nó có khác mấy bản cũ mấy đâu
<_Tux_> cứ làm như là mới lạ hoàn toàn không bằng ...
<dungwd> thiệt mà
<dungwd> mới cài xong Ubuntu 11
<dungwd> thì đâu có dùng dc compiz đâu
 * _Tux_ thôi đi vào
<C4NoC> _Tux_: 11 no' co' xa`i compiz ko?
<C4NoC> unity gi` ma`
<_Tux_> C4NoC: lol
<_Tux_> Unity 3D có compiz mà
<C4NoC> the ha?
<_Tux_> chẳng qua với giao diện Unity thì nó hơi khác so với bản cũ thôi
<_Tux_> chớ bản thân vẫn là compiz mà
<dungwd> nhưng muốn chỉh các hiệu ứng
<dungwd> thì phải vào cái nào
<dungwd> Mình phải cài CCSM vào mới chỉnh dc
<_Tux_> dungwd: thế thì liên quan gì
<_Tux_> từ trước đến nay
<_Tux_> có bao giờ ccsm được cài sẵn đâu
<vubuntor506> cac bac chỉ cho em cài cái skype em download về rồi mà không cài được
<vubuntor136> Co file Excel lam sao de no hien thi duoc tieng viet trong ubuntu 11.04 cac bac oi?
<vubuntor455> có ai ko
<dangkhoa12> mời bạn
<zaichi> Hi, sao mấy a nỳ suốt ngày online được nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> no life
<jcisio> :)
<zaichi> hix, à em mới cài cái tmux, làm thế nào để thêm 1 tab mới ạ
<CoconutCrab> D:
<CoconutCrab> Ctrl-b c
<CoconutCrab> man tmux
<CoconutCrab> ủa, lâu ngày mới thò mặt ra ở đây
<CoconutCrab> đông vui ghê
<vubuntor007> CoconutCrab:  hi. It người chát cũng chán :D
<_Tux_> zaichi: man tờ móc
<zaichi> ^^ bad English
<zaichi> _Tux_: Hihi
 * _Tux_ người việt
 * CoconutCrab An Nam mít
<zaichi> ui
<zaichi> Vẫn chưa mở đc tab mới :(
<zaichi> c
 * _Tux_ tmux có tab sao ?
 * _Tux_ đi kiếm
<zaichi> để chia màn hình ra mấy cái dễ nhìn ý :((
<CoconutCrab> đấy là panel
<_Tux_> zaichi: hay thế hả
<_Tux_> :))
<CoconutCrab> C-b % hoặc "
<_Tux_> ` % hoặc ` "
<zaichi> ^^! mới dung ubuntu mà mấy a...:((
<CoconutCrab> đau lưng quá
<CoconutCrab> mới dùng ubuntu mà lao ngay vào tmux
<CoconutCrab> siêu nhân quá :-s
 * _Tux_ mới dùng windows
<zaichi> ::D
<zaichi> sao mà ko dám ạ
<_Tux_> Game Windows phê vãi
<zaichi> ^^!
<zaichi> chơi game trên tmux ^^!
<vubuntor804> bớ cả nhà ơi cứu em với
<vubuntor804> em cài cái xbmc lên ubuntu 11.04
 * _Tux_ gọi 911
<vubuntor804> theo hướng dẫn của wiki
<vubuntor804> đã ko được thì chớ
<vubuntor804> nó cấu hình lại máy em kiểu gì
<vubuntor804> đi tong cái unity rồi
<vubuntor804> lại trở về với GNOME
<zaichi> đọc chỗ C-b % thì hiểu...chỗ KEY Bindings...c Creat a new windows
<zaichi> nhưng ko bít bấm thế nào :((
<vubuntor804> hix
 * CoconutCrab chịu
<CoconutCrab> có xài ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor804> có cách nào khôi phục unity ko nhỉ
<zaichi> CoconutCrab: Giúp e đi
<_Tux_> zaichi: thì cứ bấm bấm thui
<vubuntor804> :))
 * _Tux_ một lúc là ra
<vubuntor007> :D Cài lại Ubuntu
<vubuntor804> các bác cứ vui tính
<zaichi> :(( sao lại 1 lúc là ra
<vubuntor804> mà rõ ràng chạy được unity
<vubuntor804> h login
<vubuntor804> nó báo ko đủ hardware
<zaichi> _Tux_: sao bấm 1 lúc là ra ạ
<vubuntor804> mới ảo :))
<zaichi> bác giúp em đi
<zaichi> _Tux_: bác giúp em đi
<_Tux_> zaichi: bấm đúng thì nó ra lolz
<zaichi> hix...
<zaichi> em out ra phát đã
<vubuntor898> ?
<zaichi_> Hi, cả nhà... em đã trở lại với nhiều câu hỏi hơn xưa
<zaichi_> ^^!
<jcisio> hilo zaichi_
<jcisio> minh moi len day ;)
<zaichi_> jcisio: mình cũng vậy mà
<_Tux_> zaichi_: không có hình không tư vấn
<_Tux_> =))
<zaichi_> úi má ơi... teminal mà...hình hít sao đc a?
<zaichi_> xem video trên tmux sao nhỉ a
<zaichi_> :D
<zaichi_> _Tux_: a ơi, sao để xem video trên tmux nhỉ?
<_Tux_> zaichi_: bạn dev đi :))
<jcisio> terminal gi ma ko co hinh ?
<zaichi_> man tmux | grep video  ... ko có từ nào liên quan tới video trên tmux cả
<_Tux_> tmux là gì :))
<jcisio> xem terminal co hinh ne http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<zaichi_> ọc
<bksupybot> Title: On TermKit | Steven Wittens - Acko.net (at acko.net)
<zaichi_> jcisio: chỉ em cách cài luôn ^^!
<zaichi_> _Tux_: bạn em vẫn xem vieo trên này mà
<jcisio> chac lay source ve tu compile
<zaichi_> thấy nó dùng hay nên sang dùng ubuntu ^^ làm web offline trên này luôn
<zaichi_> jcisio: website acko.net nhìn được ghê ^^!
<_Tux_> zaichi_: mình người thường
<_Tux_> xem video bằng GUI
<zaichi_> hì... lúc nào có con server ^^ thì mình xem ^^!
<zaichi_> hề hề
 * _Tux_ hem có server huhu
<zaichi_> à, sao để xóa các bản nháp nhỉ...như clean trên windows ^^!
<zaichi_> a nào bít bảo e với
 * _Tux_ đi google xem bản nháp là cái giề
<zaichi_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Z5dnlfcls&feature=player_embedded#at=29   sao vô đối thế này :((
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - TermKit - Its a Unix system (at www.youtube.com)
<zaichi_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Z5dnlfcls   sao vô đối thế này :((
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - TermKit - Its a Unix system (at www.youtube.com)
<jcisio> ra'ng compile di roi mang ve xai :D
<zaichi_> jcisio: Hi` hi`
<zaichi_> xem GUI nhÆ° _TÅ©_ hihi
<zaichi_> thấy đứa bạn xem video + vào web = terminal nên cũng ham hố ^^!
<zaichi_> mới xem video hướng dẫn sử dụng tmux...hix...nói tiếng Anh, nghe mãi mới được Ctrl b and c
<_Tux_> zaichi_: đọc man là hiểu mà
<_Tux_> xài qua screen chưa ?
<zaichi_> ^^! bad English...mới xài ubuntu đc tổng cộng vài giờ mà
<_Tux_> zaichi_: thế thì đú tmux làm gì
<_Tux_> lolz
<zaichi_> :)) máy cái này...tìm hiểu đc hít
<zaichi_> :))
<_Tux_> zaichi_: vậy mà man tmux từ nãy chưa xong
<_Tux_> :))
<zaichi_> úi zời.... thì phải từ từ chứ lị
<zaichi_> sao mà nhớ hít luôn đc...
<zaichi_> thế ông xài cái nyafb ao lâu rồi
<zaichi_> :(
<zaichi_> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> zaichi_: không nhớ
 * _Tux_ đếm đếm đầu ngón tay
<_Tux_> zaichi_: xài được vài giờ
<_Tux_> thì tự dưng vọc tmux làm gì
<_Tux_> man với Google còn chưa quen
<_Tux_> :))
<zaichi_> _Tux_: sao mà chưa quen
<zaichi_> :))
<zaichi_> _Tux_: google bizo lắm kết quả mà :D
 * _Tux_ thôi siêu nhân xuống núi
 * _Tux_ núp
<zaichi_> mà trên này.....có người hỏi...tội gì kô hỏi nhỉ. Phải để chỗ IRC chát sôi động chứ lị
<zaichi_> _Tux_: sôi động mới vui ^^!
 * _Tux_ un-vui
<zaichi_> _Tux_: Un-vui :((
<zaichi_> nửa mùa quá
<zaichi_> :))
<zaichi_> hỏi nhiều..sau này bít còn hỗ trợ ng khác chứ lị Hề Hề
<zaichi_> úi, sao đo ping trên này ác thế nhỉ. web thường ngày có ping 2
<zaichi_> pizo tỉnh thoảng lên 15 :((
<vubuntor007> Mấy bác chém vừa thôi kẻo bão bizo
 * _Tux_ cầm quạt bật số 3 thổi vào vubuntor007 
<vubuntor007> _Tux_: Hố hố... đang nóng được người cho gió . Keke.
<quynguyen95> chạy file .jar ntn các bác?
<jcisio> cai Java dzo roi double click no tu chay
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: gió độc đấy
<_Tux_> hít đi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: java -jar
<vubuntor007> _Tux_: mạng lại đây ^^! Hít hết sạch...chỉ sợ ko mang đc . Hê hê
<_Tux_> (còn không nhớ Ubuntu có làm cái file *.desktop cho short cut cái lệnh đó không)
<quynguyen95> java run time gì đó em cài hết rồi
<quynguyen95> vẫn không mở dc
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: dùng lệnh vậy :))
<zaichi_> ọc
<quynguyen95> e cũng thử rồi
<quynguyen95> java -jar filename
<quynguyen95> cũng không có hiện tượng gì
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: mở cái Ubuntu sorft central ra...gõ java và chọn java runtime 6 :D
<zaichi_> ối, chơi viết Java trên vi hay gedit vậy ta
<quynguyen95> zaichi_: thử rồi vẫn không dc :(
<zaichi_> hay cài nhầm gói
<quynguyen95> ko biết
<zaichi_> thử tìm lịa trong chỗ Ubuntu sorft central đi, vào phần cài đặt xem có java chưa?
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: thế thì chưa có java
<_Tux_> :D
<quynguyen95> _Tux_: cài java ntn a?
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: vô Synaptic rùi cài thôi
<_Tux_> chạy thử java -version
<zaichi_> ọc
<_Tux_> xem có ra gì hem nào
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: thử lênhj đó xem
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: nếu có hiện ngay
<quynguyen95> java -version
<quynguyen95> java version "1.6.0_22"
<quynguyen95> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.1) (6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1)
<quynguyen95> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode, sharing)
<zaichi_> ối...
<zaichi_> tốt nhất cài em netbean ra ^^!
<zaichi_> lên oracle.com
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: ok có rồi
<_Tux_> openJDK cũng phải chạy được chứ nhở
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: thế lúc chạy java -jar file.jar
<_Tux_> nó phọt ra cái gì
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: hay là...gõ sai file
<vubuntor007> javac trước ko nhỉ
<quynguyen95> ờ, để e thử lại
<vubuntor007> học rồi...những ko thích làm trên dạng dos thế này ^^!
<quynguyen95> cho e xin câu lệnh với
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: dos =))
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95:  hix...đợi đi tra google :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor007: javac để compile ra bytecode class file
<_Tux_> chớ để chạy Jar quái đâu
<vubuntor007> à
<vubuntor007> _Tux_: thế ông kia chạy bài gì vậy ta
<quynguyen95> em thử java -jar filename nó báo Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: đang làm bài gì vậy ta?
<quynguyen95> e đang thử game cho điện thoại ^^
 * _Tux_ thôi mệt
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95:yêu cầu đề
<_Tux_> kệ mấy cha chém gió với nhau
<vubuntor007> Films: ?
<vubuntor007> hề hề
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: đang làm bài gì vậy ta?
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: aloha
<quynguyen95> em đang thử game điện thoại trên mvt
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: ối....
<vubuntor007> làm sao mà chạy đc
<vubuntor007> cái này chưa thử bao giờ
<quynguyen95> có 1 đống game, chưa thử
<vubuntor007> nhưng mà nó có toolkit
<vubuntor007> chuyên dùng để lập trình di động, và test thử = cái đấy
<vubuntor007> chưa có sao mà chiến đc nhỉ?
<quynguyen95> Netbean?
<vubuntor007> netbean cũng ko chạy đc
<vubuntor007> phải có 1 cái nữa mới chạy đcm à
<vubuntor007> phải có 1 cái nữa mới chạy đc à
<vubuntor007> j2me wireless toolkit
<vubuntor007> còn netbean chưa phải đã chạy được
<vubuntor007> thui đi ngủ đây
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: Ppp
<vubuntor007> jcisio|aw:  ố ố....cả nhà đi hít ùi
<quynguyen95> tks vubuntor007
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: bibi nha
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: à, ông học lập CNTT à, năm mấy rồi
<quynguyen95> e nghịch thôi
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: vậy đang học gì vây?
<quynguyen95> học RHM
<quynguyen95> răng hàm mặt ^^
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: siêu thế,...thi ĐH đc có 17.5 điểm... RHM :)) ngủ mơ mới thấy. Bác thì chắc 27 28 điểm nhỉ
<quynguyen95> mới dùng ubuntu, khó xài, xài quen thấy thích hơn win
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: một số cái phải dùng đến win mới đc. Ubuntu chuyên gia quá. :((
<quynguyen95> chuyện xưa rồi
<quynguyen95> e cài 2 HDH
<quynguyen95> có mấy cái ubuntu mò mãi không dc
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: thì hầu như ai cũng cài 2 cái.
<quynguyen95> ubuntu cho công việc, win7 để giải trí
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95:Bác làm công việc gì
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: mà sài ubuntu
<quynguyen95> để tài liệu học tập thôi
<quynguyen95> mấy thứ linh tinh, người ta không tò mò mở dc
<vubuntor007> :))
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: Bác có cái gì mà ng ta ko mở đc
 * Tux|Films thất học
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: chít thật....
<quynguyen95> e biết bác đang nghĩ xấu xa
<quynguyen95> hố hố
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: đâu có, chỉ có bác nghĩ thế thôi :D
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: ng ta ko đọc đc...format :))
<quynguyen95> vubuntor007: mà bác học gì?
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: học CNTT :D
<quynguyen95> vubuntor007: bữa máy tính dùng chung, người ta xài win thấy ổ đĩa có 1 vùng không đọc dc, formát luôn :((
<quynguyen95> đi luôn tài liệu 2 năm học
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: hố hố,...đứa bạn...nó thấy mình đặt mk win...nó ghost lại máy hộ :((
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: Bác đi làm rồi à
<quynguyen95> vubuntor007: đang học năm 3
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: hố hố == nhau
<quynguyen95> vubuntor007: chuyên ngành của bác là gì?
<dangkhoa12> spam du ha
<quynguyen95> vubuntor007: ồ thế à
<vubuntor007> quynguyen95: CNTT mà
<quynguyen95> dangkhoa12: tham gia cho xôm tụ
<vubuntor007> dangkhoa12: ^^ làm quen nhau...sau này còn...bít ng mà chao hỏi + hỗ trợ mà
<dangkhoa12> hihi
<dangkhoa12> sao bac khong de ten len moi ng biet ha
<vubuntor007> trên này...ko sôi động cho lắm...phải làm nó rôm rả chứ lị
<zaichi_> ^^ hố hố
<zaichi_> tui đây chứ đâu
<dangkhoa12> minh khong hoc cong nghe thong tin spam xai ubuntu dc k?
<dangkhoa12> hihi
<zaichi_> chạy 1 lúc 2 em irc luôn. 1 trên teminal, 1 trên web :D
<vubuntor007> dangkhoa12: ubuntu hay mà
<vubuntor007> hơi khó sủ dụng 1 chút.. quen rồi hay hơn win
<dangkhoa12> ma ubuntu kho xai khong nhi
<vubuntor007> trên win...làm cái gì cứ vứt lung tung...trên này thao tác temial nhiều...nhớ dữ liệu của mình ở chỗ nào pro hơn
<vubuntor007> :D
<zaichi_> hố hố...thật hả
<zaichi_> vubuntor007: hề hề
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: thế bác học 5 năm à
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: em mấy năm chưa lấy CAO RĂNG, ra trường KM em nhá ..hố hố
<quynguyen95> zaichi_: 6 năm
<quynguyen95> zaichi_: rán chờ nhá ^^
<quynguyen95> zaichi_: chạy irc trên terminal sao?
<zaichi_> quynguyen95:  ^^ đc mà
<quynguyen95> không cần chương trình chat hả?
<vubuntor007> gõ sudo apt-get install irssi
<vubuntor007> uh, có thể dùng xchat hay irssi
 * Tux|Films start -> all Program -> I rít
<vubuntor007> Tux|Films:  cái gì vậy ta!
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: cài được chưa
<quynguyen95> đang cài
<quynguyen95> xong rồi dùng sao?
<vubuntor007> sau đó gõ irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<vubuntor007> vào được rồi gõ /j #ubuntu-vn để vào đây chát
<vubuntor007> em mới sử dụng nó tôi nay nên chưa bít 1 lệnh vào luôn ubuntu-vn
<quynguyen> được rồi nè
<quynguyen> chat kiểu này trông pro nhỉ
<zaichi_> uh
<zaichi_> hay mà..
<zaichi_> thế bên đấy có hiển thị tiếng việt trên terminal ko?
<quynguyen> có
<quynguyen> nhưng mà xấu lắm
<zaichi_> thế thì hay rồi
<zaichi_> ^^!
<zaichi_> thế này đỡ pahir vào web để chát
<quynguyen> có cách nào để chỉnh lại cho đẹp không
<zaichi_> ko đâu.
<quynguyen> không chat nữa dùng lệnh gì?
<zaichi_> nhưng mà chia cửa sổ ra làm 4 chơi full màn hình và dùng terminal làm nhiều cái khác
<zaichi_> thoát ra à
<zaichi_> bấm
<vubuntor007> ố
<zaichi_> bấm /
<zaichi_> rồi thêm quit
<zaichi_> 2 cái đó liền nhau
<zaichi_> em mà viết vào out nick ngay
<zaichi_> ^^!
<zaichi_> quynguyen95: ^^
<quynguyen> ồ
<quynguyen> ra thế
<vubuntor121> :(( gõ cho bác cái...ko ngời out luôn 1 nick
<quynguyen> :))
<quynguyen> a
<vubuntor121> lập 1 kênh 1 nhóm chát riêng cũng đc
<quynguyen> say /quit
<zaichi_> ^^
<quynguyen> /q
<zaichi_> say quynguyen95 :D
<vubuntor121> đc đó
<vubuntor121> sang kênh khác chát ko?
<quynguyen> chuyển kênh ntn?
<vubuntor121> ông bạn gõ say /j #tenkenh
<vubuntor121> chưa có nó sẽ lập ra kênh
<vubuntor121> lập đi rồi bảo tui
<quynguyen> thôi chat ở đây đi
<quynguyen> đông vui hơn
<quynguyen> :))
<vubuntor121> thử thôi mà :D
<quynguyen> #quynguyen nhá
<zaichi> Hix...mấy ông a bật máy cả ngày à.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-20
<vubuntor535> Cho em hoi la war3 va garena co ho tro choi duoc tren ubuntu khong?
<vubuntor570> Cho em hoi la Warcraft III choi online bang Garena co choi duoc tren Ubuntu khong?
<nobawk> 32-bit chắc được
<nobawk> vubuntor570: cài wine vô
<zaichi> Hi. Cả nhà đâu rồi
 * nobawk thấy cả nhà vẫn đang ngủ
<zaichi> ố ố... định chơi game hay sao mà cài wine
<zaichi> ^^! Bật máy cả ngày...ko bít mấy ông tính sao nhỉ?
<nobawk> bạn thích thì cứ bật
<nobawk> có sao đâu :))
<vubuntor570> cai wine la choi dc gg ha anh
<zaichi> ố.. đc mà
<vubuntor570> tai sao khi cai ubuntu lai bao loi cd/dvd gi do la sao vay may anh?
<vubuntor570> mac du dia cua em la dia do nha sx gui den
<vubuntor894> bk cai font vn va vni the nao ha anh ?
<rmrf> copy đám font đó vào thư mục ~/.fonts
<rmrf> rồi logout ra
<rmrf> đăng nhập lại
<vubuntor894> the cai may in Canon 290?
<vubuntor894> the cai may in Canon 2900?
<vubuntor894> go tieng viet the nao aj?
<vubuntor668> Xin chào các anh
<vubuntor894> go tieng viet the nao aj?
<nobawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor023> Ở đây có bác nào biết python ko ạ?
<nobawk> python làm sao?
<vubuntor023> Mình đang tìm hiểu về cái ngôn ngữ đó thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor023: /join #vithon
<vubuntor023> Mình lên trang của nó down về rồi
<vubuntor023> Giờ mình có thể dùng IDE nào để viết code nhỉ
<vubuntor023> :( Mới tìm hiểu nên còn gà mờ lắm
<nobawk> vim, emacs, eclipse, v.v...
<vubuntor023> :)
<vubuntor023> Thường thì python dùng để làm gì hả bác (giống PHP dùng để viết web)
<vubuntor023> Mình thấy hay hay tìm hiểu tý
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor023> :( Sao lại sặc hả bác
<vubuntor894> ubuntu  11.04 co tieng viet ko?
<nobawk> có
<vubuntor894> hien tai may cua toi EN jo muon chuyen ve TV the nao?
<zaichi> Hi cả nhà...em đã trở lại và lợi hại hơn tối qua :D
<nobawk> lolz
<zaichi> nobawk: lolz là gì thế mà khoe ra... what? là ng hay là ...
<GeekComp> lolz haha
<GeekComp> zai trĩ này @.@
<zaichi> VN càng ngày càng chán
<GeekComp> nobawk: sn bik cái tên n2i có hay lên hem?
<nobawk> GeekComp: chắc chuẩn bị bảo vệ, nên đóng cửa tụng kinh
<GeekComp> sặc, bảo vệ rồi cơ á
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> các bác sắp ra trường hết rùi còn mềnh thì...
<zaichi> Học sinh giỏi cả chứ....
<zaichi> nhiều công ty đang tuyển gấp đo
<GeekComp> mấy sn này giỏi rùi, ta có đi hoc mấy đâu đòi giỏi @@
<GeekComp> ngày ngày cắm đầu vô lap thì ....
<zaichi> GeekComp:hố hố...thế thì chuyên môn cao...cái mà VN đang dần quên đi
<zaichi> GeekComp: bằng cấp vẫn đc giới cha mẹ + nhà nước coi trọng...dù nhà nước đã lên tiếng chuyện bằng cấp
<zaichi> bằng cấp <=> đơn xin việc sẽ được sét trước rồi
<zaichi> ^^!
<GeekComp> ta cắm đầu vô lap chơi game đòi chuyên môn cao kiểu giề :))
<zaichi> hố hố...thì đi làm tester game....
<GeekComp> trình chơi game cũng hem cao nốt
<GeekComp> cùng lắm đua top thì cũng chỉ top 50 @.@
<zaichi> GeekComp: hố hố ...vậy thì về mở quán nét...:D thế bác chơi game gì
<GeekComp> đủ mọi thể loại hehe
<zaichi> GeekComp: vậy bác đang đứng top game nào vậy?
<GeekComp> Tam Quốc Truyền Kỳ có được coi là top hem nhể
<GeekComp> thui ko bàn game nữa, kẻo RCua lên tống cổ
<zaichi> ^^ hố hố...nhưng mà kênh chát im ắng quá
<zaichi> hix
<zaichi> thấy buồn ghê
<GeekComp> vô #vnluser mà chém
<GeekComp> ở chỗ này chém cẩn thận ăn đòn hắc hắc
<zaichi> ^^ thui...pp ae vậy
<zaichi> clear
<zaichi> ai hộ em,,,xóa file trong teminal làm sao để nó vào thùng rác được...em xóa nó toàn đi luôn thui
<vubuntor404> co ai ko cho em hoii ty a
<vubuntor404> em co cai driver wifi broadcom b43 ma sao cai ubuntu cu nhan sang cai Broadcom STA
<vubuntor404> cai vao ko nhan dc wifi
<vubuntor779> ai giup em cai mang wifi voi
<phatdat92-vnlinu> Tro chuyen voi tui di! Tui dang thu nghiem chuong trinh
<vubuntor779> ...
<vubuntor779> the giup dc cai loi nay ko
<phatdat92-vnlinu> Noi di
<OBS> cho mình hỏi về vsftpd
<OBS> mình cài đặt và config rồi
<OBS> chạy = commande line ok
<OBS> nhưng khi gõ vào trình duyệt ftp://192.168.0.168
<OBS> thi kết nối đc nhưng cẳng thấy thư mục nào hết
<vubuntor779> the nay
<vubuntor779> hoi cai cai ubuntu 10.10 ay
<vubuntor779> lc nhan drive wifi
<vubuntor779> co cai driver B43 cua may tinh to, dung no moi vao wifi dc
<vubuntor779> ma no cung co luon cai Braodcom STA
<OBS> vậy ai biết mình config thiếu gì không
<vubuntor779> nhung cai roi ko vao wifi dc
<vubuntor779> bay h len 11.04 nay thi chi co moi cai Broacom STA nua thoi
<phatdat92-vnlinu> Ha ha chat irc tren dien thoai ho tro java thanh cong rui!
<nobawk> :3
<phatdat92-vnlinu> Ban nao su dung dien thoai ho tro java xai thu jmirc xem
<phatdat92-vnlinu> Download tren sourceforge do; do la trang web ve phan mem ma nguon mo lon nhat the gioi day
<nobawk> vubuntor779: card gì?
<nobawk> dùng broadcom sta cũng đc mà
<vubuntor341> ko dc
<nobawk> b43 thì có vài cái ngon hơn
<vubuntor341> phai cdung b43 moid c
<vubuntor341> phai cdung b43 moi dc
<vubuntor341> con STa ko the vao luon
<nobawk> b43 có sẵn rồi mà?
<nobawk> đâu có phải làm gì
<vubuntor341> hu hu
<vubuntor341> co thi da ko phai nhan driver
<vubuntor341> cai 10.10 no co luc cai driver
<vubuntor341> nhung cai 11.04 lai ko thay co
<vubuntor341> em updat het toan bo generic-backport roi ma van ko dc
<nobawk> nó là cái module backport gì đó mà
<nobawk> thôi vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor341> ...
<vubuntor341> go the nao
<nobawk> lspci | grep -i wireles
<vubuntor341> em dung snaptic co cai nao co chu tren em cai tuot
<vubuntor341> ko thay dien gi het
<nobawk> vubuntor341: nhầm
<vubuntor341> ko thay hien gi het
<nobawk> vubuntor341: lspci | grep -i network
<vubuntor341> no hien
<vubuntor341> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<vubuntor341> muon cai b43 co T_T
<vubuntor341> cai STA lom tu hoi nao den gio roi
<nobawk> down cái sta mới nhất về mà cài
<nobawk> còn ko thì gỡ sta ra
<vubuntor341> cho ty em reboot da
<vubuntor341> moi down lai cai STA
<nobawk> vubuntor341: hoặc dùng kernel của bản cũ
<nobawk> vubuntor341: vẫn ko đc thì có thể phải vào windows
<nobawk> vubuntor341: tắt cái power management của windows đi
<nobawk> !network-pm | vubuntor341
<ubot2> vubuntor341: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor587> van ko an thua
<vubuntor111> he he dc roi
<vubuntor111> phai dung lenh gi gi ay
<nobawk> wtf?
<vubuntor111> hoa het ca mat
<vubuntor111> thanks
<vubuntor111> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor111> dung lenh nay keo b43 ve
<nobawk> ko cài cái này thì sao dùng
<nobawk> ko phải cài b43
<nobawk> b43 có sẵn rồi
<vubuntor111> keo ve la co wifi luon khoi phai cai cam gi het
<vubuntor111> hu
<vubuntor111> the sao nay h ko dc
<nobawk> cái này là cái firmware
<vubuntor111> =.="
<vubuntor111> the anh nghi em thieu cai gie
<vubuntor111> ko thieu firmware thi thieu gi nuwa
<vubuntor111> thoi em xoa cai nay cai lai dey
<vubuntor111> cai linh tinh gio laij rac roi
<vubuntor250> chào cả nhà, giúp em với
<vubuntor250> số là em vừa cài U11.4, lúc vừa cài hay chạy từ usb thì unity chạy ngon lành
<vubuntor250> nhưng sau khi apt-get update và cài xbmc
<vubuntor250> thì nó báo ko đủ điều kiện phần cứng
<vubuntor250> để chạy unity,
<vubuntor250> bật xbmc thì nó báo card video ko hỗ trợ opengl
<vubuntor250> ai có cách khắc phục giúp em với
<_Tux_> vubuntor250: mua card mới
<vubuntor250> :))
<vubuntor250> em mà có $ thì bác khỏi bảo
<vubuntor250> đổi cả lap luôn ý chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor250: vậy thì cố gắng chấp nhận sự thật :D
<vubuntor250> phũ phàng quá
<vubuntor250> chấp nhận ko thấu
<vubuntor250> chấp nhận thì chạy sao nổi HD
<vubuntor715> co ai pro giup em voi
<vietred> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<jcisio> giup gi ban ?
<nguyenva1tuanrs> !ask
<vubuntor715> em cai may cai extra cua compiz bang git va scriptd
<vubuntor715> no bao the nay la sao a
<vubuntor715> Linking CXX shared library libworkspacenames.so
<vubuntor715> cai nay chay tren compiz 0.8.6
<vubuntor715> bay h em kiem tra thay cai compiz len 0.9 roi
<vubuntor715> jko biet co phai do no kho
<vubuntor049> chiu roi
<vubuntor049> may goi extra ko cai dc cai nao het
<vubuntor049> oach
<vubuntor049> cai ibus tren 11.04 cai ra lam sao gio
<vubuntor351> .
<GeekComp> .g cack
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cack
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Dictionary: cack (at www.urbandictionary.com)
<jcisio> .g test ?
<bkphenny> jcisio: http://www.test.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 (at www.test.com)
<jcisio> .g jcisio
<bkphenny> jcisio: http://jcisio.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Hai-Nam Nguyen's homepage (at jcisio.com)
<CoconutCrab> s-:
<jcisio> ah thi ra la Google :D
<jcisio> .g bkphenny
<bkphenny> jcisio: https://cmalu.zahe.me/pic/vnluser.pisg.cfg
<CoconutCrab> wat?
<jcisio> thi ra lenh .g la de tra Google thi phai
<CoconutCrab> ya
<jcisio> .g lmgtfy
<bkphenny> jcisio: http://lmgtfy.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Let me google that for you (at lmgtfy.com)
<CoconutCrab> .w mehr
<bkphenny> mehr — adjective: 1. more — adverb: 1. more, 2. no longer, never again, nothing more (+ negation)
<jcisio> .g đẹp trai
<bkphenny> jcisio: http://vdict.com/%C4%91%E1%BA%B9p%20trai,2,0,0.html
<bksupybot> Title: Definition of `đẹp trai` in Vietnamese - English dictionary (at vdict.com)
<jcisio> .w đẹp trai
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for đẹp trai.
<jcisio> :(
<CoconutCrab> .w ma
<CoconutCrab>  .w dùng wiktionary en
<CoconutCrab> .g jcisio
<bkphenny> ma — noun: 1. (colloquial, and in direct address) Mother, mama
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://jcisio.com/
<CoconutCrab> .gc jcisio
<bksupybot> Title: Hai-Nam Nguyen's homepage (at jcisio.com)
<bkphenny> jcisio: 14,200
<CoconutCrab> .gc CoconutCrab
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: 836
<CoconutCrab> huehue
<jcisio> ah gio moi hieu CoconutCrab la "cua dua" :D
<CoconutCrab> D:
<Lokiheero> huyhuy
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<C4NoC> hmm
<_Tux_> hm
<CoconutCrab> h
<CoconutCrab> herp derp
<zaichi> Hi, cho em hoi. ở window có task mannager để xem thông số Ram, CPU đang sử dụng, vậy trên ubntu phải xem thế nào ạ. Bizo em mới để ý cái này:D
<CoconutCrab> top
<zaichi> CoconutCrab: Thanks a
<zaichi> nhưng mà còn cách làm xem trên giao diện không ạ
<n2i> system monitor cho de nhin. htop cung dc
<zaichi> Ubunun tu11 hết 645MB ram, ngang ngửa win7 :((
<n2i> dua
<CoconutCrab> có nhiều ram thì ăn bớt đi
<n2i> lam gi ma ghe vay
<n2i> nhin lai xem sao
<CoconutCrab> để làm gì cho nó mốc ra
<n2i> o`
<zaichi> 2G Ram mà anh :D nhưng mà thế so với win7 là ngang ngửa
<n2i> cau xem lai di
<CoconutCrab> thì ?
<n2i> thuong thi chay may cai java no moi len den the
<zaichi> dạ em xem lại rồi mà
<CoconutCrab> win 7 cũng đâu có tốn ram lắm
<zaichi> dạ em cũng cài java, netbean cả
 * CoconutCrab 762mb ram đã ăn xong
<zaichi> win7 em khởi động lên gần 1 GB
<CoconutCrab> nếu nó dùng được hết ram thì tốt chứ sao
<CoconutCrab> miễn swap dùng ít là được
<CoconutCrab> bỏ tiền ra mua 2GB ram
<CoconutCrab> mà tận dụng không hết nó
<CoconutCrab> nghe phí phạm quá
<CoconutCrab> (mặc dù thường bao giờ cũng dùng hết, tính thêm cache với buffer vào nữa)
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> ram càng to càng ngon
<zaichi> hố hố, ram 1 GB có nên xài ubuntu 11.04 ko ạ
<CoconutCrab> 'dùng' kiểu gì
<zaichi> dạ, máy phải cài lampp, jdk, netbean
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc không đù
<CoconutCrab> đủ*
<CoconutCrab> sẽ chạy hơi chậm 1 chút khi duyệt wed
<Lokiheero> :-/
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<zaichi> dạ để em tính
<jcisio> 1 GB RAM ko chay dc NetBeans + LAMP dau
<jcisio> 2 GB con e co ra
<jcisio> NetBeans + Fx + TB la gan 2 GB roi
<jcisio> 53124 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<jcisio> 57464 /usr/bin/kopete -caption Kopete
<jcisio> 81352 /usr/bin/amarok
<jcisio> 89072 /opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread /home/hainam/Documents/cnap
<jcisio> 133056 /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.10/thunderbird-bin
<jcisio> 264548 /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -nr -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-i85WOb
<jcisio> 624796 /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/java -Djdk.home=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java -classpat
<jcisio> 948456 /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin
<CoconutCrab> wwut?
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<CoconutCrab> }paste
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jcisio> co vai dong thoi ke... :P
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<zaichi> dạ netbean chỉ chay jcasi bản nhẹ nhất thôi :D
<CoconutCrab> bkphenny: learn paste as http://paste.pocoo.org/ http://pastebin.ca http://pastie.org/
<bksupybot> Title: New Paste | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> }remember paste as http://paste.pocoo.org/ http://pastebin.ca http://pastie.org/
<CoconutCrab> }learn paste as http://paste.pocoo.org/ http://pastebin.ca http://pastie.org/
<bksupybot> CoconutCrab: The operation succeeded.
<CoconutCrab> -.-'
<zaichi> máy em ko hiểu sao dùng lâu trên terminal bizo ko kick chuột trái rồi
<CoconutCrab> wwut?
<zaichi> hix...
<zaichi> ra deskop ko kick được j vào icon nữa
<zaichi> exit
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor692> Cho em hỏi,  trên teminal trong màn hình giao diện, làm sao để logout tài khoản được ạ
<CoconutCrab> exit?
<vubuntor692> exit chỉ thoát terminal thui a.
<CoconutCrab> ờ, vậy thì gọi cái gì gì ấy để nó invoke gdm session logout ấy
<CoconutCrab> quên òi
<vubuntor692> Lokiheero: a này đi đâu rồi ạ
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665536
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Terminal command to Logout? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor692> em đang dùng gnome mà.
<vubuntor692> kid__: thanks
<vubuntor828> Mình cài đặt XAMPP trên ubuntu 10.10 .Gõ http://localhost trên trình duyệt thì vào trang XAMPP nhưng khi gõ http://localhost/phpmyadmin thì không vào được phpmyadmin mà thông báo lỗi này : "Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!" Mong các bạn giứp mình với ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi
<nguyenvantuanrs> cac a  oi cho e hoi sao e cai xong ubuntu 11.04 thi khong the nhan dc wireless network nua?
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết hơn 1 chút?
<nguyenvantuanrs> CoconutCrab: Trước khi em cài thì máy em vẫn create mạng add-hoc bình thường
<nguyenvantuanrs> Nhưng sau khi em cài rùi thì ở trên ubuntu create đc nhưng máy khác ko bắt đc
<nguyenvantuanrs> còn trên windows 7 thì ko tạo đc nữa
<CoconutCrab> tạo xong phải gán IP cho nó chứ
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-/
<nguyenvantuanrs> em click vào biểu tượng mạng
<nguyenvantuanrs> rồi chọn create new
<nguyenvantuanrs> --> .....
<nguyenvantuanrs> ở trên 10.10 trở xuống thì connect bình thường
<CoconutCrab> hè
<CoconutCrab> set ip cứng ở máy khác xem?
<nguyenvantuanrs> Nhưng máy khác không nhìn thấy mạng của e tạo mà
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<CoconutCrab> hẻ?
<CoconutCrab> không nhìn thấy hử? :3
<nguyenvantuanrs> vâng
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> Máy khác tạo thì máy e cũng ko nhìn thấy
<CoconutCrab> vẫn vào mạng khác bình thường hử?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> Mạng dây à a?
<nguyenvantuanrs> mạng dây thì vẫn vào bình thường
<CoconutCrab> wiffi cơ
<nguyenvantuanrs> các mạng wifi công cộng thì hiện tại chỗ e hem cóa :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> chỉ có mạng do các máy tính phát thôi
<CoconutCrab> thử máy khác phát rồi bò vào xem
<jcisio> nang cap tu 10.10 len 11.04 ma bi loi thi chac la do driver thoi
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko
<jcisio> di google "Ubuntu 11.04" + ten card mang di
<nguyenvantuanrs> em fresh install lun
<jcisio> vi nhieu khi no nhan ra card nhung ko hoan toan tuong thich
<jcisio> <nguyenvantuanrs> còn trên windows 7 thì ko tạo đc nữa
<jcisio> cai nay tai sao lien quan den Ubuntu ?
<CoconutCrab> :]
<nguyenvantuanrs> jcisio: thì sau khi em cài xong ubuntu rồi thì quay lại win 7 ko nhận wifi nữa
<jcisio> cai dual boot ah ?
<CoconutCrab> lol?
<jcisio> thui, di ve
<CoconutCrab> :|
<nguyenvantuanrs> em cài 2 hệ đh
<nguyenvantuanrs> trc e dùng 10.10 thì vẫn bình thường
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhưng sau khi cài 11.04 thì nó mới ra vậy :(
<CoconutCrab> :D
<CoconutCrab> test với mạng khác coi
<CoconutCrab> "Họ đã quyết định là họ phải loại tôi ra khỏi cuộc đua vì để tên tôi trong danh sách ứng viên là nguy hiểm bởi tôi có thể được bầu”,
<CoconutCrab> lão này chả biết trời cao đất dày mẹ gì
<nguyenvantuanrs> hem đc mạng nào cả a ơi
<CoconutCrab> è, nhầm chỗ
<CoconutCrab> máy khác làm rồi vào?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vâng
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<nguyenvantuanrs> các máy khác thì vào của nhau đc
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ iwconfig
<nguyenvantuanrs> riêng máy e độc thân
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste ra đây
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> híc
<nguyenvantuanrs> đây là máy bạn em
<CoconutCrab> :-?
<CoconutCrab> đọc thử vài dòng vậy
<nguyenvantuanrs> để em chạy rùi retype lại vậy
<nguyenvantuanrs> thui để em thử đi tìm cái driver khác xem seo
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<nguyenvantuanrs> Thanks a nhé
<nguyenvantuanrs> Nếu ko đc em lại quay lại
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<CoconutCrab> có làm được gì đâu mà thank? :-/
<nguyenvantuanrs> hihi
<nguyenvantuanrs> sêe you later :-h
<vietred> CoconutCrab: lão nào tuyên bố xanh rờn thế? :)
<CoconutCrab> đại ka nào đó
 * nobawk ngoi lên
<CoconutCrab> :3
<zaichi> Hix...máy chiều nay vẫn nghe thấy tiếng
<zaichi> bizo mất tiếng mất rồi :(( Bác nào giúp em với
<_Tux_> zaichi: cầm máy của bạn giơ cao lên
<_Tux_> độ 3-5m
<_Tux_> hoặc cao hơn nếu có thả
<_Tux_> thể*
<_Tux_> rồi
<_Tux_> ném mạnh xuống
<CoconutCrab> killall pulseaudio
<_Tux_> -> có tiếng
<_Tux_> :))
<CoconutCrab> chơi lại nhạc
<zaichi> CoconutCrab: có cần khởi động lại máy ko bác
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<zaichi> vậy thì vẫn ko nge đc :((
<CoconutCrab>  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor827> cài wire less TL-WR740N như thế nào
<zaichi> zaichi@ZaiChi:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Cente│22:54 < vubuntor827> cài wire less TL-WR740N như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> google? :3
<zaichi> r.wav                                                    │22:55 -!- vietred [~vietred@115.74.66.107] has quit
<zaichi> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : │          [Quit: Leaving.]
<CoconutCrab> what?
<zaichi> vẫn không nghe thấy gì
<zaichi> win7 vẫn đc mà
<vubuntor032> Các bác xem hộ em cái loa lapto, cắm headphone nghe nhạc bình thường nhưng mà Loa ngoài thì chịu ko nghe thấy gì
<kid__> alsamixer coi
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ alsamixer -c 0 vào mục speaker kéo kéo nó lên
 * kid__ núp thôi
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<vubuntor032> vẫn không được...headphone bình thường
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có bị mute không
<vubuntor032> hedphone vẫn đc mà, các cột max hết
<CoconutCrab> mute cow ma
<nguyenvantuanrs> moi ng oi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> em ko cai dc cai d-com 3g
<CoconutCrab> derp
<CoconutCrab> cái đó mềnh chịu
<nguyenvantuanrs> hic
<phatdat92> Ac
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ai biet huong dan e voi
<kid__film> mạng gì vầy?
<nguyenvantuanrs> e dang dung mang co day
<nguyenvantuanrs> a chi? e cach cai d-com tren ubuntu 11.04 voi
<nguyenvantuanrs> em cam vao no ko chiu nhan
<nguyenvantuanrs> model: E173Eu-1
<kid__film> Æ¡
<kid__film> mình hỏi mạng dcom là mạng gì á
<kid__film> mà nói chung
 * kid__film dùng của viettel
<kid__film> cắm vào nó chạy phà phà
<nguyenvantuanrs> viettel
<nguyenvantuanrs> hic
 * kid__film thấy trên diễn đàn có mấy bài đó
<kid__film> tìm thử coi:)
<nguyenvantuanrs> em thay tren may co cai usb-modeswitch roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhung khi vao cau hinh thi ko thay nhan thiet bi
<kid__film> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9263
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__film> thử bài này coi
<nguyenvantuanrs> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 12d1:14b5 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<nguyenvantuanrs> tren do bao mo file: $ sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/15-huawei-e1550.rules
<nguyenvantuanrs> the cua em fai mo file nao?
<kid__film> tìm trong rules.d xem có cái huawei nào không:d
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko
<nguyenvantuanrs> nguyenvantuanrs@nguyenvantuanrs-u1104x32lap:~$ ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<nguyenvantuanrs> 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README
<kid__film> nguyenvantuanrs: pm
<nguyenvantuanrs> kid__film: ?
 * kid__film đi coi phim
<nguyenvantuanrs> kid__film: hic
<nguyenvantuanrs> giup cho chot di a oj
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<kid__film> nguyenvantuanrs:  đọc pm đi
<vubuntor454> need help about file menu.lst (grub4dos)
<vubuntor454> alo
<vubuntor626> em ko nghe nhac tren web duoc
<vubuntor626> trinh duyet bao laf missing plug-in
<vubuntor626> em ko biet cai ntn
<vubuntor626> alo
<vubuntor626> help meeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vubuntor626> alo
<vubuntor626> co ai ko???
<Lokiheero> vubuntor626: cài flash vào
<vubuntor626> cai ntn a
<CoconutCrab> ớn vậy
<vubuntor626> em moi dung
<CoconutCrab> 3h sáng còn support
<CoconutCrab> :-s
<vubuntor626> ko biet cai ntn nua
<vubuntor626> :(
<vubuntor626> a oi
<vubuntor626> cai ntn
<vubuntor626> huong dan em voi
<Lokiheero> vubuntor626:  mở ubuntu software center lên
<Lokiheero> gõ vào flash
<Lokiheero> rồi chọn cái flash nào đó mà cài vô
<vubuntor626> vang
<vubuntor626> em cam on  a
 * Lokiheero hok xào ubuntu nên cũng hok biết chính xác vị trí
<Lokiheero> xài*
<vubuntor626> 11.4
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-21
<kevinvu> hi all
<kevinvu> hi there
<kevinvu> các bạn cho mình hỏ chút
<nobawk> hỏi chi?
<vubuntor002> Em muốn mv 1 file vào thư thùng rác nhưng em không biết cách. E đang học ubuntu mà thầy bắt làm trên terminal
<vubuntor002> Em muốn mv 1 file vào thư thùng rác nhưng em không biết cách. E đang học ubuntu mà thầy bắt làm trên terminal, em nên dùng mv hay là rm mấy a chỉ em với
<nobawk> xoá dùng rm (mất luôn, khỏi cứu)
<nobawk> chuyển qua thư mục khác thì dùng mv (mv nhầm cũng khỏi cứu)
<vubuntor002> nhưng mà thầy bảo phải cho nó vào Trash
<nobawk> muốn dùng lệnh để cho nó vào trash
<nobawk> thì phaỉ dùng cái trash cli gì đó
<nobawk> .g trash cli
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://code.google.com/p/trash-cli/
<bksupybot> Title: trash-cli - Command line interface to the freedesktop.org trashcan. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor002> nobawk: ^^! thanks a nhiều, đọc xong cũng tăng thêm chút el + bits thêm 1 cái tăng phần sử dụng ubuntu :D
<vubuntor002> nobawk: anh ơi, lệnh man cái đấy như thế nào nhỉ :(
<vubuntor002> nobawk: em ko bít xem "man" của cái đấy
<vubuntor002> Mấy a cho em hỏi, trên ubuntu có phần mềm hay lệnh dùng để dọn Rác kô?
<nobawk> chắc nó ko có man :))
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> có cái chương trình
<nobawk> ubuntu tweak  hay gì gì đó
<vubuntor002> hix, em tìm trên ubuntu softwware center thấy nó ghi là hex editor ko thấy ý lắm
<nobawk> hex editor thì liên quan gì đến dọn rác?
<vubuntor002> hix...vậy cài cái gì để dọn rác của mấy cái brower
<vubuntor002> hix...em đi đây..máy hít tiền ui
<kid__> gg
<vubuntor577> Mình gõ lệnh nhiều trên teminal, mình muốn xóa các lệnh đã gọi từ trước thì làm thế nào
<nobawk> xoá các lệnh đã gọi từ trước là sao?'
<vubuntor577> nobawk: dạ khi mình gõ nhiều, thì bấm phím mũi tên lên xuống thì nó sẽ hiện lệnh trước đó ý ạ
<nobawk> vào .bash_history mà xoá
<nobawk> còn có lệnh nào ko thì ko rõ
<vubuntor577> nobawk:  .bash_history cụ thể nằm ở đâu hả a
<nobawk> ~/.bash_history
<vubuntor577> hix...em ko bít xóa kiểu nào nào cho hợp lý
<vubuntor577> em chơi sudo cat > ~/.bash_history và Ctrl+D
<vubuntor577> coi như sửa nó thành rỗng...vậy được không anh?
<vubuntor577> nobawk: làm như trên được không a
<nobawk> nói chung biết dùng history rất tiện
<nobawk> chả xoá đi làm gì
<vubuntor577> dạ
<nobawk> dùng history nhanh, đỡ phải gõ lại nhiều -> sướng -> chả xoá đi làm gì :))
<vubuntor577> nobawk: lúc em gõ pass có để Unikey nên nó hiện Pasword, mà em không muốn đổi lại pass. Nhỡ đâu ai nhìn thấy thì khổ ra
<vubuntor577> :D
<vubuntor577> biết thì ko thừa mà
<nobawk> lúc gõ pass còn bật bộ gõ làm gì?
<vubuntor577> đâu ạ, nhỡ tay share bộ gõ cho các chương trình. Bizo em tắt rồi :D Cái nào cần mới sử dụng :D
<vubuntor271> xin chao
<vubuntor271> co ai help minh duoc ko
<vubuntor271> minh co 1 van de
<vubuntor271> do la minh dung laptop co 2 card
<vubuntor271> minh ko biet cach nao de switch sang nivdia
<vubuntor271> ??
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor271: cái đó mình chịu
<ducgiang_8888> bạn chỉnh trong driver xem nhé
<vubuntor271> vi dung 11.04 search google hoa
<vubuntor271> ma chang dc
<vubuntor271> tham chi pai cai lai U may lan
<vubuntor271> hic hic
<vubuntor271> who can help me
<vubuntor271> :(
<nobawk> nvidia thì hơi khó
<nobawk> chắc chỉ có vào bios mà chỉnh
<nobawk> ati thì thấy có driver nhiều rồi
<nobawk> nvidia thì chưa rõ :D
<vubuntor271> minh chinh bios roi
<vubuntor271> ma chang dc
<CoconutCrab> blacklist module intel810? D:
<vubuntor271> ??
<vubuntor271> h pai lam sao day
<vubuntor271> minh muon dung cai giao dien moi cua ubuntu
<vubuntor271> ac ac
<CoconutCrab> ủa?
<CoconutCrab> dùng card intel đi
<CoconutCrab> tốt hơn đấy
<CoconutCrab> :p
<vubuntor271> sac
<vubuntor271> minh mua cai lap co cai nvidia optimus
<vubuntor271> vua chuyen sang ubuntu dung
<CoconutCrab> ya
<CoconutCrab> theo mềnh biết thì cái đấy chưa hoạt động tốt với linux
<vubuntor271> thay giao dien dep wa
<vubuntor271> hichic
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái của intel đi
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<CoconutCrab> tốt hơn đó
<vubuntor271> minh co update len driver moi roi
<vubuntor274> em chỉnh sửa grub menu để bỏ bớt một số dòng, đã tham khảo wiki và thực hiện lệnh nhưng khi khởi động lại vẫn ko thay đổi là như nào hả các bác?
 * CoconutCrab chịu, chưa dùng cái đấy bao giờ
<vubuntor271> hic hic
<vubuntor274> ????????????????
<vubuntor274> em chỉnh sửa grub menu để bỏ bớt một số dòng, đã tham khảo wiki và thực hiện lệnh nhưng khi khởi động lại vẫn ko thay đổi là như nào
<vubuntor271> len pai google roi
<vubuntor274> em chỉnh sửa grub menu để bỏ bớt một số dòng, đã tham khảo wiki và thực hiện lệnh nhưng khi khởi động lại vẫn ko thay đổi là như nào hả các bác?
<vubuntor271> @274 ko hieu
<vubuntor271> minh moi su dung U thoi
<vubuntor271> con chua cai dc bo go tieng viet
<vubuntor271> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu:Natty - (at ubuntuguide.org)
<vubuntor271> co ai biet help voi
<vubuntor393> anh chị owirem đang dùng ubuntu ,em mới mua loa ngoài về gắn nghe nhạc ,tự nhiên nghe duoc ca tren loa va tren laptop !?
<vubuntor393> ở trên window 7  thì chỉ  nghe được trên loa ngoài
<vubuntor393> trong ubuntu  nghe cả 2 loa
<codai2810> xịn thế còn kêu ca gì ;))
<codai2810> vubuntor393: thử cắm chặt cái dây vào xem
<vubuntor393> ặc
<vubuntor393> thử rồi
<vubuntor393> trên window 7 em nghe duoc tren loa ngòai
<vubuntor393> trong ubuntu tu nhien nghe ca loa tren may
<kevinvu> làm thế nào để thay themes login Ubuntu 11 thế cá bạn ơi !
<kevinvu> Mình down GDm ở http://gnome-look.org về máy rồi
<kevinvu> nhưng ko biết sử dụng ntn ?
<vubuntor533> Mong moi nguoi giup e cai may in Canon LBP 1210 với
<vubuntor533> canon thật tệ khi chưa có driver hỗ trợ U
<nobawk> chưa có driver thì bó tay thôi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor533> ko còn cách nào hả bạn
<vubuntor533> mình cũng để U tự search, cũng ra driver mà ko ra giấy được
<nobawk> vubuntor533: thề thì có thể do cấu hình sai
<nobawk> .g cannon lbp 1210 ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-672928.html
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: install Canon LBP-1210 in Ubuntu 7.10 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> có driver từ thời 7.10 rồi mà
<vubuntor533> nếu có bạn chỉ giup mình với
<vubuntor533> mình cũng search nhiều rồi
<vubuntor533> mà ko có
<nobawk> có nhiều hướng dẫn rồi
<nobawk> bạn chịu khó search
<nobawk> và làm theo
<nobawk> nó cũng hơi phức tạp
<nobawk> nhưng làm miết rồi chắc cũng đc
<nobawk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<bksupybot> Title: Install Linux Canon Printer Driver (CAPT) V2.0 and later in Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor533> quá khó với mình
<vubuntor533> những gì nó hướng dẫn mình tìm đều ko thấy
<nobawk> ko thấy gì?
<vubuntor533> System->Administration->Printing add printer. Choose "Add printer". Do not choose USB Printer found by Ubuntu here. Select "CAPT Printer". You should see "ccp" in URI. Change it so URI should become "ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0". Click "next", find your model and add your printer. Choose English variant if you see Japanese and English variants. Also If you do not have you exact model in list, choose nearest. For example, for LBP 810, I
<vubuntor533> ko thấy CAPT Printer
<nobawk> máy in của bạn là máy in usb đúng ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor533: bạn đã chạy 2 lệnh ở trên chưa?
<nobawk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-capt cndrvcups-common
<vubuntor533> mình chỉ chạy được lệnh đầu thôi
<vubuntor533> lệnh sau thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor533> máy mình nối qua cổng USB
<nobawk> lỗi gì?
<nobawk> lệnh sau báo lỗi thì đã cài được driver đâu :3
<vubuntor533> E: Unable to locate package cndrvcups-capt E: Unable to locate package cndrvcups-common
<vubuntor533> nó báo như vậy bạn ah
<nobawk> vubuntor533: chạy lệnh này: sudo apt-get update
<nobawk> vubuntor533: rồi chạy lại: sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-capt cndrvcups-common
<vubuntor747> máy minh kết nói mạng qua cổng usb khi chuyển sang dung ubuntu thi ko vào được mang xin bạn giúp đỡ
<nobawk> vubuntor747: nối với modem qua cổng usb à
<nobawk> vubuntor747: modem gì vậy?
<vubuntor747> uh
<vubuntor533> LBP 1210
<vubuntor747> td 8817
<vubuntor533> Canon
<nobawk> vubuntor533: td là gì vậy
<vubuntor747> tp link
<vubuntor747> TD-8817
<vubuntor747> alo
<vubuntor533> minh cai duoc goi driver rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor533: h làm tiếp theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor533> nhưng vào add priner thì laai ko tìm thấy CAPT
<nobawk> vubuntor533: reboot thá»­ xem
<vubuntor533> ah
<nobawk> vubuntor747: ko có driver thì chịu, thử lấy đĩa cd đi kèm ra xem có driver cho linux ko
<vubuntor747> mình có driver rồi
<vubuntor747> ko biết nó có dùng dc cho linux ko nưa
<nobawk> vubuntor747: có bạn bảo
<nobawk> vubuntor747: nó tự nhận luôn
<nobawk> vubuntor747: ko phải cài cắm gì cứ thế dùng như bình thường
<vubuntor747> mình thấy cái biểu tượng mạng tren góc phải màn hinh là có mạng nhưng ko vào dc mạng
<nobawk> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=2752&p=31414
<bksupybot> Title: Driver modem TP-Link - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor747: đang dùng ubuntu version nào?
<vubuntor747> minh dang dung 11.04
<vubuntor842> hi, minh lam bước add printer nhưng nó đều báo command not found
<nobawk> vubuntor747: thử rút ra cắm lại
<nobawk> vubuntor842: xem nó có chạy ko
<vubuntor747> uh
<vubuntor747> thank ban nhiu
<nobawk> vubuntor747: command gì?
<vubuntor842> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<bksupybot> Title: Install Linux Canon Printer Driver (CAPT) V2.0 and later in Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor842: command nào?
<vubuntor842> nhờ bạn giúp mình đã xong bước 1 nhưng còn bước 2 (Adding Printer thì chưa được)
<nobawk> ko đc thì nó báo cái gì
<nobawk> trình bày rõ ràng chi tiết thì mới giúp đc
<vubuntor842> mình vào setting/printer/add printer
<vubuntor842> nhưng nó ko hiện ra CAPT Printer như bài hướng dẫn
<vubuntor634> Hi all
<vubuntor634> Ai rảnh không giúp mình chút :(
<vubuntor634> Mình mới cài phiên bản Ubunbu server 11.04 64 bit. Hiện nay mình gặp tình trạng file log lớn lên rất nhanh. Sau 1 lúc là nó lên hơn 1G 1 file. Chủ yếu là mấy file sys.log, mail.log...
<vubuntor634> Mình đã cấu hình rotate cho nó rotate 0 lần (tức không lưu lại bản cũ), zise 100 rồi nhưng chắc là không đúng vì cái này chỉ áp dụng cho file log sau khi rotate thôi thì phải.
<vubuntor634> Vấn đề của mình nằm ở file log hiện tại mà OS đang sử dụng. Nó quá lớn.
<ZaiChi> Hi all...
<vubuntor310> ai biêt cach chua mat tieng ko? :D
<ZaiChi_> Laptop thì tắt máy, rút sạc, bỏ pin... 1 lúc và khởi động lại máy.
<ZaiChi_> thử cắm head-phone nghe xem sao
<ZaiChi_> Laptop mình thấy cắm sạc là có tiếng, ko cắm sạc mà dùng pin thì mất tiếng
<vubuntor833> cho minh hoi lam the nao de kiem tra xem driver cua m da dc cai dat het chua
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> dùng ngon thì chắc là có hết rồi :D
<vubuntor404> Cac bac oi, em vua moi cai ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor404> Nhin no la qua, khac hoan toan cac ban ngay truoc
<vubuntor404> Em khong biet cho no hien ra cua so lenh o dau ca cac bac a
<vubuntor640> Cac bac oi, em vua downgrade xuong ubuntu 10.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: nhấn phím Super
<_Tux_> rồi gõ terminal vô đó
<_Tux_> sẽ thấy ngay ;)
<vubuntor404> Oh@em thay roi
<vubuntor404> Cam on bac nhe
<vubuntor640> Ctrl + Alt + T tren unity chay hem nhi?
<vubuntor404> http://www.unikey.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2994
<bksupybot> Title: UniKey Xem chủ đề - Cài đặt x-unikey trên Ubuntu (at www.unikey.org)
<vubuntor404> Em cai unikey sao lam lenh do khong duoc cac bac nhi
<vubuntor640> vubuntor404: sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor404> Ok roi bac a
<vubuntor640> vubuntor404: khoi chay ibus-daemon roi add unikey vao roi switch bo go sang la dung dc
<vubuntor499> Em lafm nhu bac roi ma ko duoc a (khoi chay ibus-daemon roi add unikey vao roi switch bo go sang la dung dc)
<vubuntor499> af
<vubuntor499> hinh nhu duoc roi
<vubuntor499> :(
<vubuntor499> Chào các bác, em đã cài được unikey rồi
<vubuntor499> Cám ơn các bác nhé :)
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: welcum
<vubuntor499> :)
<vubuntor499> Chào mừng bạn đã đến với cộng đồng Ubuntu :-p
 * kid__ đi chơi dota
<NgocNgoan> các bác ơi
<NgocNgoan> cho em hỏi
<codai2810> hông cho hỏi đâu
 * codai2810 núp
<NgocNgoan> cái máy ảo U desktop cài trên vmware
<NgocNgoan> nó ko có đồ họa mà chỉ toàn dòng lệnh
<NgocNgoan> làm thế nào cho hiện đồ họa lên nhỉ
<vubuntor499> À! Cái đó hình như em thuê VPS nó cũng có 1 cái mà em chưa biết dùng để làm gì
<vubuntor640> NgocNgoan: bat giao dien len
<vubuntor640> NgocNgoan: nhung ban phai dam bao rang ban cai ban ubuntu day du chu ko phai core
<vubuntor640> NgocNgoan: o giao dien dong lenh go sudo init 5
<vubuntor640> NgocNgoan: hoac sudo startx
<NgocNgoan> ok
<NgocNgoan> cám ơn bác
<_Tux_> NgocNgoan: sudo xxx chắc là được
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor640> tre vi thanh nien duoi 14t bi phat tu tu 5 - 20 nam tuy theo muc do @@
<vubuntor499> @vubuntor640: Haha
<vubuntor499> khoi chay ibus-daemon roi add unikey vao roi switch bo go sang la dung dc
<vubuntor499> Em dung Tem Khoi chay xong thoat tem ra la no dong luon cai daemon cac bac a
<vubuntor640> mo bang run do
<vubuntor640> alt + f2
<vubuntor640> don gian hon bam winkey sau do search tu khoa ibus
<vubuntor640> muon no chay khi khoi dong thi tim ung dung co ten la Startup Applications roi add ung dung do vao
<vubuntor640> ten thi tuy y con phan command thi go ibus-daemon
<vubuntor499> muon no chay khi khoi dong thi tim ung dung co ten la Startup Applications roi add ung dung do vao<< May cái cài đặt nó nằm ở đâu hả các bác
<vubuntor499> :)
<vubuntor499> Dần dần em thích dùng ubuntu rồi các bác ạ
<vubuntor499> Cái wine dùng thế nào đấy các bác nhỉ?
<vubuntor499> Em vừa cài vào máy rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: Wine không tốt cho sức khỏe
<_Tux_> khi xài nhiều
<vubuntor499> Em vào cái phần config rooif them ung ung file .exe vao cho application ay
<vubuntor499> Roi chay the nao nua aj
<vubuntor499> _TUX_  Em hua la se dung it ma bac
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: file setup co duoi mo rong *.exe thi chon open with voi wine la dung dc
<vubuntor640> con lai thi cu nhu windows
<vubuntor640> luu y, uong ruu phai doc ky huong dan coi chung bi "ngo doc" :))
<vubuntor499> À à
<vubuntor499> Ra là thế
<vubuntor499> Hì! Mà cái wine có gì không tốt các bác cho em biết vơias
<vubuntor499> Em là lính mới nên chưa biết nhiều
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: len trang winehq.org de biet them chi tiet va cac ung dung khuyen cao
<vubuntor499> Vâng
<vubuntor499> Mà appserv cài trên ubuntu thế nào các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor499> Hay có cái nào để cchạy PHP được ko nhỉ
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: xampp
<vubuntor499> Vậy là cái appserv ko chạy trên ubuntu được ạ
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: yes
<vubuntor499> Thanks bác
<vubuntor499> Mà trên ubuntu thì dùng editor nào viết code PHP tốt hả bác
<vubuntor499> Bên window em dùng dreamweaver
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: Dờ rim uây vờ
<vubuntor499> Vâng dờ rim wo vơ ạ
<vubuntor499> Nhưng trên ubuntu có cái nào hay hay viết code PHP ko bác?
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: thôi dùng Windows đi
<vubuntor499> :(
<vubuntor499> Sao thía ạ
 * _Tux_ đoán độ cùng lắm vài tháng nữa bạn vubuntor499 quay về dùng Windows
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: chay ao dream 8 bang wine, con ung dung tren ubuntu ko co cai nao truc quan nhu dream
<vubuntor499> Cũng ko hẳn ạ
<vubuntor499> Vì nếu công việc đòi hỏi dùng linux thì em dùng ạ
 * _Tux_ windows ftw
<vubuntor640> linux, MAC hay windows ko quan trong
<vubuntor640> quan trong la hieu qua cong viec
<vubuntor640> the thoi
<vubuntor499> Vâng
<vubuntor499> Nhưng nếu công ty dùng cái nào thì mình dùng cái đó
<vubuntor499> Đó là đặc tính công việc của từng công ty
<vubuntor499> Vậy nên giờ em mới chuyển từ window sang Ubuntu để tìm hiểu
<vubuntor499> Thực sự vừa cài xong còn chưa biết cái quái gì này
 * vubuntor640 va rat nhieu nguoi o day cung co mot thoi nhu vay
<vubuntor640> pha, tim toi, hoc hoi qua google, wiki, live support roi se biet dung nhu cach ban hoc MS
<vubuntor499> Vâng
<vubuntor499> Có lẽ em hỏi hơi nhiều :(
<vubuntor499> Thui để em tự google vậy
<vubuntor640> truoc khi google hay thu vao forum search dieu minh can
<vubuntor640> va con co wiki ubuntu-vn nua
<vubuntor640> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor640> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor499> Vâng < thanks bác. Tại em thấy các bác giúp đỡ nhiệt tình quá đâm ra em lại nhác :-p
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: co gi nua hem hoi di, xiu nua out rui
<vubuntor499> :) Thôi , để mình tìm hiểu rồi có gì thực sự không tìm được mình sẽ hỏi. Thế sẽ hay hơn
<vubuntor499> P/S: Cám ơn bạn vubyntor640 nhiều nhé
<vubuntor640> vubuntor499: welcome
<vubuntor499> Thank you
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g which is the best for ubuntu, xampp or lampp
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://bdhacker.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/how-to-install-xampp-lampp-in-ubuntu-easiest-way/
<tuanht> alô, có ai biết cách buld gói mã nguồn tarball trên windows ko
<_Tux_> tuanht: cài cgywin vô
<_Tux_> rồi làm như bash thui bác ạ
<tuanht> cygwin nó build ra cho posix
<tuanht> muốn chạy phải có cyg
<_Tux_> tuanht: thế ý bác là sao
<tuanht> tức là native cho windows đó
<_Tux_> vì cái src kia đa số là auto tools mà
<tuanht> giống như stardict nó bulild ra cho win
<tuanht> có cần cygwin đâu
<tuanht> thôi để search google tiếp
<vubuntor208> alo
<vubuntor208> co ai giup minh cai bo go tieng viet voi
<vubuntor223> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor223> có phải cài ubuntu trên máy ảo ViretualBox có sử dụng được chức năng Compiz ko? Xin cám ơn
<vubuntor223> có ai trả lời dùm
<htheman> :))
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: he^n xui
<bkphenny> C4NoC: 15:05Z <_Tux_> tell C4NoC http://vozforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=379450&stc=1&d=1305812577
<bksupybot> Title: vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<vubuntor920> cai adobe Payer ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-22
<vubuntor771> hi ae, bà con có khỏe k0 ?
 * vubuntor771 hết tiền lâu lắm mới online
<vubuntor771> ae cho hỏi đổi tên làm sao vậy ?
<vubuntor771> sao tớ gõ /nick tên k0 được ?
<vubuntor821> adfasdf ?
<m3onh0x84> hix, now i just can chat at here so tired
<vubuntor160> mình mới setup 11.04 trên eeePC nhưng connect wifi  cực chậm có cách nào khắc phục hông
<GeekComp> .g cack
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cack
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Dictionary: cack (at www.urbandictionary.com)
<vubuntor946> huhu
<vubuntor946> help
<vubuntor946> em cai ftp server
<vubuntor946> ma em upload len no vao ngay thu muc home cua tai khoan
<vubuntor946> anh nao cai roi chi em voi
<nobawk> cấu hình chưa đúng
<vubuntor946> vay cau hinh sau ha anh
<vubuntor946> ????
<Lokiheero> tự xem lại đi, coi sai chổ nào
<vubuntor946> huhu
<illubuntu> may anh oi cho em hoi cai ftp ti
<illubuntu> trong ftp minh login vao tai khoan no chay thang vao home ???
<_Tux_> illubuntu: thì sao ?
<illubuntu> minh doi khong dc ha
<illubuntu> Tux :??
<illubuntu> n2i:chi co anonymous moi doi dc dung khong ha
<_Tux_> illubuntu: rtfm !
<illubuntu> Tux:la sao
<illubuntu> dung Ubuntu
<_Tux_> .g ftp default folder
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/6ws081sa.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: How to: Create and Configure FTP Web Site Projects in IIS 6.0 (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<illubuntu> i
<illubuntu> cua bill ma
<illubuntu> nhan roi fai khong
<illubuntu> bkphenny :nho bill ha
<_Tux_> .g ftp default folder ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux vsftpd ftp service / server install, configuration howto (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<illubuntu> de xem thu
<illubuntu> di hoc thay noi la khong dc moi tuc
<illubuntu> xin loi khong co
<_Tux_> illubuntu: hỏi a lostfile ấy ;)
<_Tux_> illubuntu: rftm :)
<_Tux_> sysadmin mà :D
<lostfile> ?
<illubuntu> cau hinh ftp
<illubuntu> sao ma login bang user thi no cua vao home
<lostfile> cau hinh lai home dir cua user do la dc
<lostfile> chang han minh tao mot user ten ftpuser
<illubuntu> ok
<illubuntu> noi tiep
<lostfile> chinh cai home dir toi thu muc public ftp cua minh chang han nhu /ftp
<illubuntu> khoan nha em bat sau duoi nha
<lostfile> ?
<illubuntu> em chang hieu cach nay roi?? huhu
<lostfile> :-s
<illubuntu> moi bat xai U nen khong ranh
<illubuntu> ma anh co the cho em xin document khong
<illubuntu> ??
<illubuntu> cho de nhin
<lostfile> co
<lostfile> doi xiu
<illubuntu> thank anh truoc
<illubuntu> :D
<lostfile> ah! ma tai lieu gi?
<lostfile> nãy ai hỏi mình về ftp service vậy nhỉ?
<illubuntu> lostfile
<lostfile> illubuntu: sao bạn?
<illubuntu> lostfile:??
<illubuntu> file document cua em anh
<lostfile> illubuntu: ah! tài liệu về ftpd ah
<lostfile> illubuntu: để tìm lại rồi uphost cho
<illubuntu> uh
<_Tux_> illubuntu: google đi
<_Tux_> nhiều ma
<illubuntu> Tux:em chua tim thay
<_Tux_> .g vsftp document
<_Tux_> =))
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<bksupybot> Title: Manpage of VSFTPD.CONF (at vsftpd.beasts.org)
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<lostfile> illubuntu: tai lieu tieng anh lay ko?
<lostfile> illubuntu: Advance linux administrator là tựa của ebook
<lostfile> illubuntu: muốn step by step thì lên youtube có video cấu hình rất nhiều
<_Tux_> lostfile: =))
<lostfile> _Tux_: ?
<lostfile> có tài liệu Securing Optimizing Linux viết rất hay và chi tiết về cách cấu hình cũng như bản chất dịch vụ đó hoạt động như thế nào
<n2i> lostfile: sn cho xin cái title :D
<lostfile> n2i: tựa của cái gì bạn?
<n2i> quote:(06:26:54 PM) lostfile: có tài liệu Securing Optimizing Linux viết rất hay và chi tiết về cách cấu hình cũng như bản chất dịch vụ đó hoạt động như thế nào
<n2i> cái nầy ấy sn!
<lostfile> n2i: http://www.mediafire.com/?5302uwdcuuntcgp
<bksupybot> Title: Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<n2i> Thank sn!
<lostfile> n2i: "sn" mean?
<n2i> :D sn cứ hỏi các sn sẽ khắc biết! :3
 * n2i chỉ kế thừa!
<lostfile> /:)
<lostfile> Gwibber trên U bị lỗi gì mà không add tài khoản facebook vào được vậy nhỉ?:-/
<_Tux_> lostfile: nghi ngờ do VN cấm FB lên bị vậy
<n2i> lostfile: sn xài fb trên trình duyệt đc chứ?
<lostfile> duyệt web bình thường thông qua hosts và dns public
<_Tux_> lostfile: thì cái Bloom cũng vậy mà
<_Tux_> web bình thường
<lostfile> cơ bản là authorise không được
<_Tux_> nhưng dùng cái đó hem được
<lostfile> thôi chịu khó lên web duyệt vậy
<lostfile> @pong giờ cơm đã đến, đi ăn đây! ^^
<vubuntor265> z
<_Tux_> x
<ignotus_> y
<vubuntor554> Chuột quang USB của em liên tục bị đơ, bàn phím vẫn sử dụng bình thường?
<n2i> vubuntor554: lap à?
<n2i> 11.04 à?
<vubuntor554> yes
<vubuntor554> 11.04
<vubuntor554> máy desktop
<n2i> đang xài pin?
<vubuntor554> máy desktop mà
<n2i> ợ
<vubuntor554> đang bảo em xài bản 11.04
<n2i> có khi nào ubuntu nó tắt chuột khi đang xài không
<vubuntor554> mà 11.04 vs 10.10 đều bị
<vubuntor554> em không biết... đèn vẫn sáng, rút ra cắm lại thì đèn tắt ngấm
<vubuntor554> nhưng hiện giờ em đang dùng chuột PS/2, không vấn đề gì cả
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ti`nh hi`nh la` em mo'i ca`i ubuntu 11.04 xong nhung thay may lag qua :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' ai co' ca'ch na`o giu'p ko?
<lostfile1> nguyenvantuanrs: "lag" mean?
<nguyenvantuanrs> lag means slow
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> when i execute some programs
<nguyenvantuanrs> It takes a lot of time to take place
<nguyenvantuanrs> after a minutes
<nguyenvantuanrs> Deadlock
<nguyenvantuanrs> then Power off by pressing power button
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
 * _Tux_ đi Gu gồ chan sơ lết
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' ng Viet Nam ki`a
<nguyenvantuanrs> :x
 * nguyenvantuanrs thich qua'
<_Tux_> nguyenvantuanrs: toàn người VN
<_Tux_> làm gì có mấy tây đâu
<_Tux_> lolz
 * nguyenvantuanrs @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> "lag mean"
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<CoconutCrab> tây hả?
<lostfile1> @@
 * CoconutCrab đếm, trong này có ờ.... 1 ông tây
<CoconutCrab> ngoài ra còn có mấy Việt kiều nữa
 * nguyenvantuanrs ha^n ha.nh
<lostfile1> có mùi máu thoang thoảng đâu đây -> trốn @@
<CoconutCrab> bot đông phết
<CoconutCrab> 5
 * nguyenvantuanrs phong to?a ca'c lo^'i ra vao`
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> CoconutCrab: a oi
 * _Tux_ ném gạch
<nguyenvantuanrs> em cai ubuntu xong dung cham lam
<nguyenvantuanrs> cac a giup em voi
 * nguyenvantuanrs *.*
<nguyenvantuanrs> n2i: hi
<n2i> hi! :D
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<nguyenvantuanrs> n2i: Cha`o a
<_Tux_> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ubot2: he't $
<ubot2> Factoid "he't $" not found
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ko ai giu'p e a` :(
<lostfile1> nguyenvantuanrs: máy hiệu gì, model ra sao, cưới về lâu chưa...@@
 * nguyenvantuanrs Tu?i tha^n
 * _Tux_ cười đểu nguyenvantuanrs 
<nguyenvantuanrs> lostfile1: May em la: accer aspire 5541
<nguyenvantuanrs> mo'i mua dc ga^n` 1 na(m thui
<lostfile1> trước giờ có dùng U chưa?
<lostfile1> khởi động vào recovery mode
<lostfile1> ah!
<nguyenvantuanrs> da~ tu`ng ca`i 10.04, 10.10 , 11.04
<lostfile1> U 11.04 có cái tùy chọn session safemode gì đó
<nguyenvantuanrs> lostfile1: ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<lostfile1> vào đó xem nếu ko "lag" thì do driver màn hình
<nguyenvantuanrs> la`m sao de? va`o do' ha? a
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<lostfile1> màn hình login
<lostfile1> nhìn phía dưới có tùy chọn đó
<nguyenvantuanrs> vang
<nguyenvantuanrs> de? em thu? xem :D
 * nguyenvantuanrs tung ta(ng bo? di
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<debtrai> merde, tự nhiên nhạt miệng mà hết bia
 * debtrai lục đục mở tủ lạnh kiếm mồi
<lostfile1> ...đập đầu vô cây cột -> ngất @@
<debtrai> haizz
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi
<nguyenvantuanrs> lostfile1: a oi
<nguyenvantuanrs> co`n ai ko?
 * nguyenvantuanrs ngo nga'c
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: don't ask for ask, just ask
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: cha`o a
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: chào đồng chí
 * _Tux_ chuẩn bị thấy debtrai hỏi giấy tờ nguyenvantuanrs 
 * nguyenvantuanrs run run
<debtrai> _Tux_: mèn, /me ko có làm việc ở tổ bầu cử
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: a oi, em log in o safe mode session cua ubuntu 11.04
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: hỏi mọi người ấy, đừng hỏi /me
 * nguyenvantuanrs hix
<nguyenvantuanrs> }debtrai
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: cứ hỏi, ai trả lời được thì họ trả lời
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi` hi`
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: vang
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'c a oi, em log vao safe mode thay no' ko co`n la` ubuntu 1104 nua~
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #1104 in Launchpad itself: “Confusing form disables signed CoCs” (at launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: thế nó ra cái gì ?
<n2i> thế nó thành cái gì?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi`nh nhu la` 10.04 :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko co`n hieu ung gi ca?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<n2i> đã gọi là safemode mà :3
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: uname -a
<debtrai> ra coi có phải ubuntu 1104 ko ;)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #1104 in Launchpad itself: “Confusing form disables signed CoCs” (at launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<nguyenvantuanrs> nguyenvantuanrs@nguyenvantuanrs-u1104x64lap:~$ uname -a
<nguyenvantuanrs> Linux nguyenvantuanrs-u1104x64lap 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' fai? ko a?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-/
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: u1104 rõ ràng, muốn gì nữa :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<nguyenvantuanrs> y' e la` em va`o trong thay no' ko co`n giao dien nhu trc kia nua
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'i ma`n hi`nh 4 o
<nguyenvantuanrs> + cua so search giong cua win7 ay'
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: ai bảo vào safe mode làm gì
<debtrai> với lại; Ubuntu is NOT windows 7
<debtrai> nếu thích W7 thì xài ubuntu chi ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix, a lostfile1  bao? e va`o
<nguyenvantuanrs> e chi? ba?o no' gio'ng chu' co' bao? gi` nua~ dau
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: vào safemode rồi máy còn chậm ko?
<debtrai> mục đích vào đó là để loại trừ các lỗi vớ vẩn
<nguyenvantuanrs> chi? nhanh hon bi`nh thuo`ng 1 chu't xi'u
<debtrai> nếu máy vẫn chậm thì ko phải do driver màn hình
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: máy cấu hình thế nào ? xài win nhanh hay chậm ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> noi' chung la`m tro`n tha`nh cha^.m dc a a.
<debtrai> nếu chậm quá xài xfce ấy
<nguyenvantuanrs> Accer aspire 5541
<nguyenvantuanrs> no' co' de.p nhu ubuntu 11.04 ko a?
<debtrai> đẹp hay ko là do quan điểm cua mỗi người
<lostfile1> nguyenvantuanrs: xài 32bit đi 64 làm gì @@
<debtrai> nhưng nó rất nhanh, hơn hẳn unity
<nguyenvantuanrs> thi` e thay dia~ no' ghi la` cho amd
<debtrai> và khác hẳn giao diện thông thường, nếu ko quen thì ko nên xài ;)
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: hix
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay em xa`i sao dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: ờ, vấn đề chú xài ubuntu để làm gì
<debtrai> nếu để khoe thì ko cần thiết
<debtrai> nếu để học thì ko nên sợ
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<tehoki> hi
<tehoki> moi nguoi giup minh xiu
<tehoki> minh co van de ve /etc/fstab
<nguyenvantuanrs> de? choi a oi
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: ubuntu ko phải là giải pháp tuyệt vời thay thế windows. Nếu thích học hỏi khám phá thì OK ;)
<lostfile1> nguyenvantuanrs: dùng 32bit đi dễ support hơn, các lỗi 64bit thì chịu thua
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: de? choi thi` co' fai? gia?i pha'p hay ko a?
<tehoki> khi khoi dong vao cu bat minh check he thong nhung filetype cua minh ext2fs
<lostfile1> tehoki: cứ nói
<n2i> tùy tâm!
<tehoki> trong khi cai nay trong ko co lay j ma no chay no check
<tehoki> fsck_ext2fs
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: "chơi" theo nghĩa khám phá điều mới, học hỏi, hiểu biết thì nó rất tốt
<tehoki> khong biet cai nao fix loi nay
<tehoki> de pass qua luon ko can check
<tehoki> cho xiu de minh dua file cau hinh
 * nguyenvantuanrs hihi
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra nhìn bô lão debtrai truyền đạo
<debtrai> CoconutCrab: /me có rượu vào rất dễ nói nhảm
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: "choi" theo nghia~ ha.n che' virus va`o ma'y :D
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: thế thì mua máy MAC, vứt ubuntu đi
<CoconutCrab> è
 * nguyenvantuanrs em nghe`o la(m :((
<lostfile1> trên windows bật tính năng UAC ở mức High xem có virus hem :))
 * CoconutCrab ngồi nhìn debtrai nói nhảm
 * debtrai ném cho CoconutCrab một miếng saucisson
<nguyenvantuanrs> ma` em ca`i MAC ru`i nhung ko chay dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: máy Mac ko cần cài
<debtrai> chỉ cần ... mua
<CoconutCrab> lol
<lostfile1> nguyenvantuanrs: mod BIOS rồi cài :D
 * CoconutCrab nhấp 1 ngụm trà xanh
<nguyenvantuanrs> e ca`i mac len ma'y cu?a e :D
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: ối dào ....
 * CoconutCrab thích ăn Thüringer Wurst thôi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<lostfile1> bản cài của MAC trên PC thường là Hacintosh
<lostfile1> bản này mod bios
<nguyenvantuanrs> Thui, e ko  du? $ du`ng mac dau
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<lostfile1> sặc, cài trên máy laptop thường
<nguyenvantuanrs> e la sv
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<lostfile1> 10.5 okie, 10.6 thì tùy máy
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: sinh viên ngành gì ?
<lostfile1> có điều chuyển table sang GPT coi chừng sau này gỡ MAC ra dễ bị lỗi mất Partition table -> mất phân vùng
<nguyenvantuanrs> cntt :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> lostfile1: e cho vao delete cai do' di lai. thay binh thuong
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: nếu là SV ngành IT thì chơi thứ này : http://www.enlightenment.org/
<debtrai> đẹp tuyệt!
<bksupybot> Title: Enlightenment - Beauty at your fingertips (at www.enlightenment.org)
 * debtrai xài qua cách đây 6 - 7 năm gì đó
<n2i> debtrai ghê vậy
<CoconutCrab> 6 7 năm trước nhưng giờ stable version vẫn thế
<debtrai> n2i: cái gì ghê ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: thui e tat may day
<nguyenvantuanrs> hom sau hoi tiep
<nguyenvantuanrs> vua co' tieng se't
<debtrai> nguyenvantuanrs: chú xài enlightenment thì các bạn ờ đây cứ phải phục
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<debtrai> :))
<debtrai> CoconutCrab: ờ, thấy ko thay đổi nhiều
<nguyenvantuanrs> debtrai: hihi
 * n2i ý nói sn xài nó từ lâu vậy rồi cơ à!
<CoconutCrab> bản E17 thì mãi nhéo thấy stable đâu
<CoconutCrab> 10 năm rồi?
<debtrai> ờ, lần trước /me xài là E17
<debtrai> vẫn nó à ?
<tehoki> sorry , đây là lỗi   mấy bồ coi giúp mình thử  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/hi33.jpg/
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<tehoki> để mình show tiếp fstab
<CoconutCrab> debtrai: E17 có phải stable version đâu anh
<tehoki> mày chạy distro freebsd
<debtrai> ai biết :))
<CoconutCrab> :-\
 * CoconutCrab sợ chương trình bị bug xóa hết mớ nhạc pirate được nên không dám dùng non stable version
<CoconutCrab> D:
<lostfile1> a', bác này đang chạy giả lập thiết bị cứng à
 * lostfile1 thường giả lập Juniper và Asa nên nhìn thấy hơi quen quen @@
<tehoki> troi
<tehoki> freebsd
<lostfile1> script nó build từ freebsd
<tehoki> freebsd a
<tehoki> dang vnc vo no
<tehoki> day la file cau hinh fstab http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/hi2o.jpg/
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<tehoki> moi lan boot vo doi check .. cach nao pass qua lun hok :*
<tehoki> ASA dung gia lap ! do tao lao
<tehoki> chay ca giut ca giut
<tehoki> cau hinh interface router ping vo no ko dc
<tehoki> luc dc luc ko
<lostfile1> test thấy bình thường mà
<tehoki> chay mot luc ok
<tehoki> nhung chay khoang thoi gian lam lab
<tehoki> no chay te sao sao
<lostfile1> cấu hình load balance bình thường
<lostfile1> làm LAB HA ở FW
<tehoki> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/hi33.jpg/ <--- loi ne
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<tehoki> chay binh thuong a`
<tehoki> co phai lam kieu huong dan tren mang ko
<tehoki> lam theo cach do ha
<tehoki> minh lam theo cach do
<lostfile1> ko, cách này ở bên trung tâm
<lostfile1> vnpro
<tehoki> dung gns3 va qmenu phai ko
<tehoki> mot file cau hinh sang
<tehoki> ban co bai do ko sahre minh di
<lostfile1> asa có 3 file
<lostfile1> đủ 3 file add vào + option chạy bình thường
<lostfile1> gói đó 21MB
<lostfile1> up lâu lắm
<lostfile1> đợi xíu đưa lên host
<tehoki> ok thanks lostfilel =.=
<lostfile1> cái này là img để chạy asa, còn phần cấu hình thì bạn tự cấu hình lấy
<lostfile1> nó thuộc về chương trình CNSP
<tehoki> =.= ua`
<lostfile1> PIX giả lập vẫn được nhưng giờ ko ai dùng nữa
<lostfile1> ah! mà cứ kết nối thiết bị khác thông qua ethernet switch cho đảm bảo
<lostfile1> link trực tiếp hơi chuối
<lostfile1> tehoki: http://www.mediafire.com/?i5mp84ic7g4ur5e
<bksupybot> Title: FW.tar.gz (at www.mediafire.com)
<tehoki> thanks lostfilel =/=
<tehoki> hic bac nao biet cack bo check file trong fstab ko
<lostfile1> bên unix mình bỏ option cuối
<lostfile1> dùng kiểu định dạng của nó chứ chưa thử định dạng ext
<tehoki> no keu tham so thu 6
<tehoki> neu la 0
<tehoki> no ko check bo qua
<tehoki> va mount lun
<tehoki> day cu vao no bat check , roi tim fsck_ext2fs  <== de check he thong file do
<tehoki> ko tim ra bi loi
<tehoki> ko boot vao dc lun
<tehoki> <pass num> Controls the order in which fsck checks the device/partition for errors at boot time. The root device should be 1. Other partitions should be 2, or 0 to disable checking.
<lostfile1> /dev/dsk/c0t0s5 /dev/rdsk/c0t0s5 /share ufs 8 yes logging
 * _Tux_ nhìn cái gì lạ vậy
<_Tux_> :(
<lostfile1> device | mount |  FS | fsck | mount| mount
<lostfile1> đó là thứ tự trong vfstab
<tehoki> thong so cuoi do anh
<tehoki> bij j vay ta
<lostfile1> thông số sau type
<tehoki> thong so cuoi cung PASS
<tehoki> 0 == do not check. 1 == check this partition first. 2 == check this partition(s) next
<tehoki> them so ko vao thi mount /dev/ads03 Operation  not permitted
<lostfile1> @@ pochiu, freebsd chỉ đụng ở giả lập phần cứng, PFSENSE ngoài ra ko đụng
<tehoki> =.=
<tehoki> cai vong lan quan
<lostfile1> còn lại là linux va sun solaris
<tehoki> xai thu di da lam
<tehoki> freebsd .. no co ports
<tehoki> phe lam
<tehoki> giong nhu ben aix cua ibm
<tehoki> setup ji quat't thoi
<lostfile1> mình chỉ dùng nó để build script của Juniper
<lostfile1> với lại cài thêm một số pack bên pfsense để thêm tính năng chống DDos
<tehoki> chay ok ko ? performent choi lai f5 hay checkpoint ko ?
<lostfile1> checkpoint thì hem giám so
<lostfile1> nhưng performent cũng good
<lostfile1> doanh nghiệp vừa dùng vẫn okie
<tehoki> uhm bo re
<tehoki> free
<lostfile1> ngoài ra nó còn có khả năng load 8 đường 1 lúc
<tehoki> checkpoint mac qua
<lostfile1> hic, checkpoint là con nhà giàu
<lostfile1> tìm img giả lập con nokia R60
<tehoki> hehe hom bua checkpoint chao giai phap dsp :D quan ly thong tin ra vao
<tehoki> :D hehe bay gio firewall con option mo rong
<tehoki> ben opensouce co giai phap nao quan ly noi dung ra vao ko nhi ?
<tehoki> checkpoint co giap phap ma hoa lun o cung
<tehoki> copy ra usb dem ve nha ! ma' doc ko ra
<lostfile1> hình như có
<tehoki> boot tu cd doc ko dc lun
<lostfile1> hehe mấy cái mã hóa đó xi nhê gì đâu
<tehoki> theit ko dc
<lostfile1> dữ liệu vẫn bị public như thường
<tehoki> thiet ko do'
<lostfile1> uh
<tehoki> public bang cach nao
<lostfile1> Cyperoam cũng có giải pháp tương tự
<lostfile1> nhưng bị bypass rồi
<tehoki> McAfee cung co giai phap tuong tu ne
<tehoki> giap phap manh hon nhieu
<tehoki> neu noi vay bypass
<tehoki> no ban cho ai ha
<tehoki> :d
<lostfile1> hi
<lostfile1> có cái gì là 100% đâu
<tehoki> hihi
<tehoki> thi it nhat co thang hang no chong lung
<tehoki> dung sau ho tro
<lostfile1> hội nghị bảo mật châu á thái bình dương có đi hem
<tehoki> =.=
<tehoki> troi troi
<tehoki> ko bit cai do
<tehoki> hic
<lostfile1> lúc đó giá vé tham dự 200usd
<tehoki> :D
<lostfile1> mấy cái đó mình mới tiếp xúc tưởng ghê gớm lắm
<lostfile1> nhưng thấy mấy sư phụ nước ngoài test nhìn thèm
<tehoki> test cai ji
<lostfile1> bypass
<lostfile1> bypass các rule của thiết bị
<lostfile1> thôi đi ngủ đây! bb cả nhà
<lmq2401> có ai ở đây không?
<tehoki> CO
<vubuntor099> Mọi người cho mình hỏi: Mình chạy dualboot win 7 và Ubuntu 11.04 (Ubuntu cai tren phân vùng riêng). Giờ nếu mình Ghost lại win thì grub có mất ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor099: hên xui
<_Tux_> nhưng chắc là không
<Lokiheero> mất thì cài lại D:
<vubuntor099> ^ ^
<Lokiheero> vubuntor099: lần sau nếu có cài máy nào
<Lokiheero> thì tạo /boot partition
<Lokiheero> rồi cài thẳng grub vào partition luôn
<Lokiheero> đừng cài vô mbr
<Lokiheero> thì làm gì cũng ko mất :D
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: cái đó chưa hiểu lắm nha :D
 * _Tux_ cài vô /boot
<Lokiheero> _Tux_: là cài vô partition /boot luôn
<Lokiheero> canoc chỉ /me thế
<_Tux_> thì sao nó boot được khi grub nó die rồi nhở ?
 * _Tux_ chÆ°a test 
<Lokiheero> nhưng mà máy /me hiện tè le rồi nên làm biếng làm lại
<_Tux_> C4NoC: giải thích coi nào
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> win 7
<nobawk> có trò chaining mà
<nobawk> s/win 7/grub2/
<nobawk> ko cần phải cài vào mbr
<_Tux_> nobawk: grub2 thôi đúng hem anh ?
<_Tux_> cơ mà giải thích thêm được hem anh :D
<vubuntor099> her, cho em hỏi câu nữa
<vubuntor099> Grub ở Natty là grub 2.0 phải ko
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor099> thế em dùng Live CD của 10.04 cài lại thì nó vẫn là grub 2.0 à anh
<vubuntor099> hay là 1.99 như 10.04
<_Tux_> ờ
<ignotus_> vubuntor099: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/grub2
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package grub2 in natty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ignotus_> grub-pc (= 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3)
<vubuntor099> cái link trên là bản cài grub ạ? Nếu cài lại chỉ việc kích đúp pahỉ ko ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-14
<vubuntor377> Các bạn cho hỏi Ubuntu 12.04 dùng cái gì để gõ tiếng Việt. Mình dùng ibus-unikey cài đặt xong sao không add được kiêu gõ
<vubuntor454> có ai k ?
<vubuntor121> Hi !
<vubuntor121> Mình cần giúp đỡ một chút
<vubuntor121> khi boot từ usb để cài ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor121> thì sau phần load có logo, nó hiện ra màn hình chờ với bảng đăng nhập
<vubuntor121> thì làm sao ?
<vubuntor121> chưa cài thì lấy đâu ra username và passwords để khai bái
<vubuntor121> có ai giúp được k ?
<vubuntor821> có ai k?
<vubuntor121> có nhưng toàn newbie
<vubuntor121> hello
<vubuntor121> có ai đây k?
<vubuntor121> :(
<vubuntor362> có ai k?
<truongap> Bạn thử bất cứ thứ gì xem có được không!
<vubuntor121> k được
<vubuntor121> đúng cái wallpaper với khung đăng nhập
<truongap> thử user:ubuntu pass: để trống
<vubuntor121> thêm phần tắt máy nữa
<vubuntor121> bản này là bản custom
<vubuntor121> tự dưng bị thế này
<vubuntor121> nguyên nhân là do đâu
<vubuntor362> truongap : giúp mình xíu đc k
<vubuntor362> ?
<truongap> bản custom? của ai vậy?
<vubuntor121> 30 phút có ngay Ubuntu 12.04 tiếng Việt, quá đủ để dùng cơ bản.
<vubuntor121> đó
<vubuntor121> google cái ra ngay
<vubuntor121> mình lượm đc bên vn-zoom
<truongap> bây giờ thử user:live pass:live hoặc để trống xem có được không
<vubuntor121> ok, bây giờ reboot lại đã :(
<truongap> không được hả bạn?
<truongap> bạn thử cách này mình vừa mới hỏi được bên ubuntu: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:  passwd ubuntu     set the password then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in with the credentials
<vubuntor362> :|
<vubuntor362> có ai giúp k ?
<vubuntor362> mình dùng U12.04
<vubuntor362> lướt web bị chậm lắm
<vubuntor069> hey truongap, i'm back
<vubuntor069> k được
<vubuntor362> bắt sóng wifi cũng yếu nữa
<vubuntor069> thử đủ cách rồi :(
<truongap> bạn thử cách dùng dòng lệnh mình đăng ở trên chưa
<vubuntor069> lúc mình reboot máy, k đọc được
<vubuntor069> m làm sao để có thể gõ dòng lệnh
<vubuntor069> :)
<vubuntor069> màn hình trống trơn à
<vubuntor362> có ai k?
<truongap> vẫn chưa được hả bạn?
<Tux|Ubuntu> giúp mô ?
<vubuntor362> cái FF của mình chậm quá
<vubuntor362> giờ sao ?
<vubuntor362> khởi động FF chắc cả phút
<vubuntor362> mà khi load
<vubuntor362> nó load lâu lắm
<vubuntor362> nên bị yêu cầu reload liên tục
<vubuntor362> BUZZ !!!!!!! Help help
<Tux|Ubuntu> FF version bao nhiêu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ubuntu version nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cấu hình máy ra làm sao
<vubuntor362> uhm, máy mình HDD 750GB, ram 4gb
<vubuntor362> Ubuntu 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> như thế là Firefox 12 roài
<vubuntor362> Tũ|Ubuntu : co cách nào giúp mình k bạn ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor362: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup
<Tux|Ubuntu> sau đó khởi động firefox lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả có lý do gì mà nó mất cả phút cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> của mình chạy khoảng gần 30 cái addons cũng chả đến mức đấy
<vubuntor362> hic, mình chưa cài thêm cái addons nào luôn :|
<vubuntor362> mà mình thấy, hình nó nó bắt sóng wifi yếu hơn w7
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì dùng win7
<Tux|Ubuntu> wifi của hãng nào
<vubuntor362> wifi của chỗ mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà căn cứ vào đâu bảo nó yếu hơn
<vubuntor362> w7 full cột, U12.04 1 cột
<vubuntor362> lướt web w7 như điên, nó load k nổi :|
<vubuntor362> k hỉu vì sao
<vubuntor362> do máy thằng bạn
<vubuntor362> chạy ngon lành
<Tux|Ubuntu> Hóa ra tính theo cột sóng hả
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> hỏi thông tin cần thiết thì chẳng trả lời
<vubuntor362> vậy có cách nào để reset cái ipv6 k ?
<vubuntor362> mình mún thử reset card mạng
<vubuntor362> xem có đỡ hơn k
<vubuntor691> Tux:Ubuntu :  tks, tinh hinh la minh dang xai U12.04 va duyet nhanh hon roi
<vubuntor822> co ai k ???
<vubuntor468> e
<vubuntor468> sao minh ko boot dc linux tu usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> hỏi thế thì thánh trả lời được
<vubuntor468> minh ghi iso vao usb de boot roi
<vubuntor468> khi boot no ra cai unetbootin
<vubuntor468> nhung chon vao phan` nao` no cung ko chay
<Tux|Ubuntu> checksum file iso chÆ°a ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng unetbootin bản mới nhất chưa ?
<vubuntor468> unetbootin-windows-563.exe
<vubuntor468> file ghost minh down ve rồi
<vubuntor468> bản 12 04
<Tux|Ubuntu> file ghost 12.04 ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor468: checksum cái file iso bạn tải về đi đã
<vubuntor468> checksum là thế nào?
<vubuntor468> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/30-phut-co-ngay-ubuntu-12-04-tieng-viet-qua-du-de-dung-co-ban-1877450.html
<vubuntor468> mình tải về ở đây
<vubuntor468> mình vào Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.9
<vubuntor468> tìm linux 12.04 rồi ấn vào chọn file iso thì cái file ấy không hiện ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài bản chế lung tung thì mình chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> ghét mấy bạn chế kiểu đấy
<vubuntor468> tại mình ngại update
<vubuntor646> laptop pavilon g4 series muon chay Ubuntu phai chay qua Win 7
<vubuntor646> gio minh muon chay thang Ubuntu luon co duoc ko
<vubuntor646> khong ai tra loi minh vay
<n2i> vubuntor646: bạn muốn cài Ubuntu vào máy? Thoải mái thôi
<n2i> sao phải chạy qua Win7 mà chi vậy :3
<vubuntor646> vi minh chay 2 HDH ma
<favadi> vubuntor646, 2 hệ điều hành thì liên quan gì?
<vubuntor537> cho toi hoi tai sao truoc day toi dung ban ubuntu 11.10 thi co the noi voi may in de in tai lieu dc
<vubuntor537> sau khi nang cap len 12.04 thi ko the in duoc nua
<vubuntor537> sau khi nang cap thi noi voi may in deu bi bao loi
<C4NoC> cài lại driver chưa?
<vubuntor537> toi tuong dung ubuntu thi ko phai cai driver
<vubuntor537> truoc day dung 11.10 toi ko cai j ma, ma van in duoc
<vubuntor537> vay h toi phai lam the nao
<C4NoC> chịu thôi
<C4NoC> máy in thì thua
<C4NoC> hẻm có xài nên hẻm bít
<vubuntor537> vay thi co cach nao ko
<vubuntor537> hinh nhu liunux ho tro phan cung ko tot lam
<C4NoC> ko phải
<C4NoC> do đám máy in ko hỗ trợ
<vubuntor537> vay ban thu tim cach cho toi voi
<vubuntor203> có ai k ?
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor203> cho mình hỏi là giờ mình cài U12.04
<vubuntor203> thì swap area nên là bao nhiêu(máy mình RAM 4gb)
<C4NoC> có thích hibernate ko
<C4NoC> thích thì để nhiều
<C4NoC> ko thì bỏ luôn
<C4NoC> 4G xài có mấy khi hết
<vubuntor203> uhm, vậy nếu mình mún để hybernate thì nên để bao nhiêu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> 8G cho nó phè phỡn
<vubuntor203> uhm,tks bạn
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor335> sau khi em cai tuxcut cai mat song wifi.em go tuxcut ra roi van k thay song wifi dc. cach nao de mo wifi len dc a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor335: đến nơi khác có bắt được sóng wifi không >
<vubuntor935> khi sutdown, rất êm ấm, thế là lúc gần tắt hẳn, màn hình lóe sáng và một tiếng tạch, laptop không sao, nhưng sợ quá, lâu lâu lại bị, mà tớ nhớ hầu hết xuất hiện khi dùng ubuntu, windown hình như không có vụ này
<vubuntor935> chẳng bít sao nưa T_T
<vubuntor377> Mi`nh ca^`n giu'p ca'i Ubuntu 12.04 ve^` ca'i eclipse, mi`nh k bik cak de lap trinh c++ tren no' (tai tu software center ve thi no chi ho tro java)
<vubuntor377> co ai giup k ??? huhu
<n2i> vubuntor377: bạn phải cài thêm plugin cho nó nữa
<n2i> lúc nào chả vậy
<vubuntor377> n2i : hic, cai sao ? chi minh dc k ? (newbie :(( ! )
<n2i> Vào help > Install .. gì gì ấy, rồi chọn CDT và cài đặt thôi
<n2i> bạn google một cái là ra liền.
<vubuntor377> uhm, tks ban, dang mo` cai do nay gio ma chua hiu no noi j :)
<n2i> http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/ <-- cdt
<n2i> mà khoan
<n2i> bạn xài Eclipse mà chi nhỉ? Học C? xài Eclipse có ghê quá không :3
<vubuntor776> aloo cho em hoi
<vubuntor776> sao card wifi cua em luc nhan luc k
<vubuntor776> lam sao del mo wifikhi khoi dong may
<Stanley00> bạn có thể gõ tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor776> em k biet go tieng viet tren ubuntu
<vubuntor776> do em la mem moi
<vubuntor776> y em hoi la: wireless cua em luc vo dc luc k vo dc
<vubuntor776> lam cach nao de luon mo card wireless de co the thay song wifi
<Stanley00> vậy bạn cài tiếng việt vào đi rồi tính nha, nhân tiện, card wifi của bạn của hãng nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor776: bạn hay bị rớt mạng wifi à
<n0bawk> vubuntor776: bạn đang dùng máy gì và card gì vậy
<vubuntor776> em dung may dell N4010
<vubuntor776> lam sao biet dung card wifi nao anh
<vubuntor522> aloo cho em hoi: may em k tu dong mo card wifi khi khoi dong. vay lam sao de mo card wifi khi khoi dong a
<n2i> vubuntor522: thường thì nếu bạn không tắt thì khi khởi động nó sẽ vẫn có trạng thái như truowcxs đó mà
<vubuntor522> em k biet sao moi lan khoi dong len la k thay song wifi
<vubuntor522> ma em cam day mang vo khoi dong moi thay song wifi
<n2i> :-/
<codai2810> ko có sóng wifi? :D
<codai2810> há»­
<n2i> vubuntor522: chỗ bạn chắc chắn có wifi chứ?
 * n2i chóng mặt quá
<vubuntor522> chac an 10%%
<vubuntor522> 100%
<vubuntor522> mong cac anh chi dum em voi
<vubuntor522> cho em o chi co song wifi ma k vo dc wifi buc lam
<vubuntor522> k biet sao bay gio moi lan khoi dong len no k thay song wifi nua
<n2i> thế lúc đó bạn có chuột phải vào cái network applet để xem thử là đã enable wireless chưa?
<vubuntor522> no enable wireless
<Tux|Ubuntu> n2i: support em ấy đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor522: con gái đó
<vubuntor522> co enable wireless roi
<vubuntor522> nhung k thay song
<vubuntor522> ma em cam day mang vo khoi dong len thi thay song wifi
 * n2i toàn wlan0 down :3
<vubuntor522> em nghi~ la no k outo card wireless
<n2i> hay nhỉ :3
<n2i> hem lẽ..
<n2i> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<n2i> chắc hông phải chớ
<vubuntor522> co code nao de kiem tra k anh
<vubuntor522> or co code nao chinh cho no outo open card wifi
<vubuntor522> va^y la`m ca'ch nao` de mo card wifi len
<vubuntor522> mong cac anh chi em voi
<n2i> vubuntor522: máy chỉ xài Ubuntu hay còn thêm OS nào nữa? Windows chẳng hạn?
<vubuntor522> da luc dau em cai thi no hoang dong binh thuong
<vubuntor522> nhung em cai cai tuxcut vo
<vubuntor522> cai no bi nhu the nay l
<vubuntor522> he gan day mang vo thi thay so'ng wifi binh thuong
<vubuntor522> con k gan day mang vothi no k thay song
<vubuntor522> lam nhu card mang k dc open khi khoi dong vay do
 * n2i xài tuxcut làm cái chi chi ta :3
<n2i> vậy khi khởi động lên bạn gõ ifconfig để kiểm tra xem cái card wifi của bạn đã được turnon chưa
<vubuntor522> neu card wifi chua turnon thi phai lam sao
<vubuntor522> anh oi
<n2i> vubuntor522: bạn gõ tiếng Việt trước đã được không :3
 * n2i mắt kém :(
<n2i> mình cũng không có ý tưởng gì về vấn đè này cả.
 * n2i ai xài Ubuntu confirm kìa :3
<vubuntor893> ai help mình cái dock k ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> dock làm sao ?
<vubuntor949> aloo co ai k
<vubuntor949> co ai k cho en hoi cai
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-15
<vubuntor489> aloo cho em hỏi sao máy của em lúc thấy sóng wifi lúc k.mà k thấy thì nhiều hơn
<vubuntor522> biết linux được 1 tuần và quyết định cài vào máy.ổ cứng của mình có 500G thì chia thế nào vậy các bạn?
<n0bawk> chia 20G cho linux
<n0bawk> 20G cho /
<n0bawk> 200Mb cho /boot
<n0bawk> con` lai. cho /home
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor522
<ubot2> vubuntor522: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor522> cảm ơn bạn.3 cái phía dưới mình hiểu còn cái 20G cho linux là sao vậy bạn?
<n0bawk> vubuntor522: 20G cho /
<n0bawk> vubuntor522: hay còn gọi là root
<vubuntor522> thank.máy của mình 4G ram vậy có nhất thiết phải cài bản 64bit ko vậy?
<vubuntor981> hi all
<vubuntor981> install 12.04 lst error libqtgui4 ???
<n0bawk> vubuntor981: copy nguyên si caí lỗi lên đây :D
<vubuntor317> alt+tab của mình có vấn đề, ai giúp  k ?
<vubuntor597> k biên dịch được c++ trong eclipse trong u12.04  dù đã cài eclipse-cdt
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài bộ dịch chưa mà đòi compile ?
<vubuntor597> @@!
<vubuntor597> bộ dịch tìm quài k đc
<vubuntor597> mà k đc cái nào hết
<n2i> vubuntor597: cài gcc chưa?
<Tux|Ubuntu> build-essential
<vubuntor597> tìm cái g++ eclipse từ nhiều nguồn rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài gói đấy vô là xong
<vubuntor597> ủa ? tưởng gcc là của C thôi ?
<vubuntor597> cho mình xin cái lệnh đầy đủ lun đi :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> GCC = GNU Compiler Collection
<Tux|Ubuntu> (ít nhất một tên gọi của nó là vậy)
<vubuntor597> uhm,mình thấy nó trên SW center rồi,tks bạn ,đang install
<vubuntor597> à
<vubuntor597> cho mìn hỏi cái nữa, mình ngồi voz 1 hồi, giờ ấn alt+tab để chuyển cửa sổ làm việc, nó ra mấy cái icon 2d nhỏ xíu, khó nhìn, có cách nào chuyển về giống cái defaut k ?
<vubuntor597> hic, có giúp đc k ? :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> giống kiểu default là kiểu giề ?
<vubuntor597> cái mới cài vô có luôn đó :-s
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhớ nhớ lúc mới cài xong nó thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> nào*
<vubuntor826> alo, cái super + w của mình k hoạt động, có cách nào active nó lại k ?
<C4NoC>  cái đó để làm jề
<vubuntor826> quản lí các cửa sổ làm việc
<Stanley00> vubuntor826: bạn làm gì mà nó mất thế?
<vubuntor826> k bít nữA :((
<vubuntor826> voz hồi, cái alt+tab -> 2d, icon bé xiu, + (super+w) bị điên lun :-s
<Stanley00> vọc phá như thế thì thôi chứ, vọc gì cũng chả nhớ thì tai hại vô cùng...
<Stanley00> bạn có cài ccsm chứ?
<vubuntor826> pó tay lun
<vubuntor826> newbie nên cái j cũng quậy hết
<vubuntor826> do mò cài cái eclipse nên lug tug lên hết
<Stanley00> eclipse thì liên quan gì tới vụ này? :-ss
<vubuntor826> mò lung tung hết
<vubuntor826> mò cái dock nữa ;))
<vubuntor826> nó điên luôn
<vubuntor617> có cách nào giúp mình k ? cái super + w á :(
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> bạn có cài ccsm chứ?"
<vubuntor617> để giờ cài đc k ? :-s
<vubuntor617> có fee
<vubuntor617> có cách nào cài free k ?
<Stanley00> cái gì có phí?
<vubuntor617> cái ccsm ( xem trong center)
<vubuntor470> Ai cuu em voi. Cai ban Ubuntu customer ben vn-zoom den phan tao tai khoan nguoi dung thi khong cai nua. doi ca tieng van vay.
<Stanley00> vubuntor470: qua bên đó đòi support đi ')
<Stanley00> mà bạn có chắc là cái đĩa ghi đúng không đấy? có check sum đàng hoàng chứ?
<vubuntor470> em cung khong biet nua. Link cua no day http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/30-phut-co-ngay-ubuntu-12-04-tieng-viet-qua-du-de-dung-co-ban-1877450.html
<Stanley00> mình nhớ là lúc khởi động, ngay chỗ màn hình tím, bạn nhấn phím mũi tên xuống, sẽ có tùy chọn kiểm tra lỗi đĩa.
<Stanley00> không có thì bạn cũng có thể kiểm tra từ cái file 'ma hash" trong thư mục trên mediafire đó mà
<vubuntor470> Cam on cac bac. De em thu xem. Ma khi dang cai tren usb ma thoat ra co anh huong gi khong vay a?
<Stanley00> chỉ tiêu cái phân vùng cài ubuntu thôi, tí cài lại
<vubuntor470> Thank moi nguoi.
<vubuntor550> alo
<vubuntor550> chao dien dan
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor550> anh ơi , anh cho tôi hỏi các cài Openoffice 3.4 trên Ubuntu với
<vubuntor550> đây là lần đâu tiên tôi dùng linux
<vubuntor550> nên nhiều thứ còn mới quá
<vubuntor550> tôi cũng đã search trên internet rồi
<vubuntor550> nhưng vẫn không thể cài được
<vubuntor550> tôi đang dùng bản UBUNTU 12.04 LTS
<Stanley00> bản này có sẵn libre 3.5 luôn rồi cơ mà? tại sao anh lại cần bản 3.4?
<vubuntor550> hehe
<vubuntor550> tôi dùng nhiều VBA
<vubuntor550> nhưng cái Libre không có VBA IDE
<vubuntor550> nên tôi muốn thử Openoffice xem có VBA không
<vubuntor550> Macro ấy
<Stanley00> à, nãy giờ nhìn nhầm
<Stanley00> theo mình biết thì 2 cái đó tương đương, và thật ra vba có thể chạy được trên libre mà
<vubuntor550> chạy được, nhưng không thể viết được
<CoconutCrab> không có
<CoconutCrab> chạy lào
<vubuntor550> tức là soạn ra đoạn code mới để dùng ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor550: bạn cần dùng cho msoffice à? chứ libre có marco riêng của libre mà
<vubuntor550> vì tôi cung nghe openoffice khá nhiều
<vubuntor550> nên muốn dùng nó coi sao
<Stanley00> open đã được đổi tên sang libre rồi...
<vubuntor550> ok
<vubuntor550> xin cám ơn
<vubuntor550> nhưng tôi đã vào đây để tải openoffice về
<vubuntor550> http://www.openoffice.org/
<vubuntor550> tải về rồi
<vubuntor550> nhưng không biết dùng
<vubuntor550> :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor550: bạn tìm trong kho trước đi đã, đây là Ubuntu cơ mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor550: tên gói cần cài là openoffice.org
<vubuntor550> bạn chỉ cho tôi cách làm với
<vubuntor550> vì Ubuntu hoàn toàn mới với tôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor550: bạn mở terminal lên, gõ  sudo apt-get install openoffice.org rồi enter
<Stanley00> hoặc mở Ubuntu Software Center lên rồi tìm open office và cài đặt
<vubuntor550> hehee
<vubuntor550> thấy rồi
<vubuntor550> nó đang tải về
<n0bawk> libreoffice có sẵn rồi
<n0bawk> openoffice làm gì nữa
<vubuntor550> tôi chỉ muốn thử xem sao
<CoconutCrab> 2 cái như nhau
<CoconutCrab> libreoffice mới hơn 1 chút
<vubuntor550> Adding debian:NetLock_Express_=Class_C=_Root.pem done. Setting up openjdk-6-jre-lib (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2) ... Setting up libatk-wrapper-java (0.30.4-0ubuntu2) ... Setting up libatk-wrapper-java-jni (0.30.4-0ubuntu2) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place dinh@dinh-VGN-CR590E:~/Desktop/en-US/DEBS$
 * Stanley00 nói rồi, nhưng bạn ấy cứ muốn thử nên ...
<vubuntor550> sao nó chạy đến đây ròi dừng
<Stanley00> vậy là xong rồi, bây giờ bạn có thể chạy nó rồi
<vubuntor550> vào Dash search rồi mà chưa thấy Stanley00 ơi
<vubuntor550> help me
<Stanley00> bạn chạy thử lệnh dpkg -s openoffice.org xem nó đã cài chưa?
<vubuntor550> Adding debian:NetLock_Express_=Class_C=_Root.pem done. Setting up openjdk-6-jre-lib (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2) ... Setting up libatk-wrapper-java (0.30.4-0ubuntu2) ... Setting up libatk-wrapper-java-jni (0.30.4-0ubuntu2) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place dinh@dinh-VGN-CR590E:~/Desktop/en-US/DEBS$
<vubuntor550> xin lôi
<vubuntor550> paste nhầm
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor550> dpkg -s openoffice.org Package: openoffice.org Status: install ok installed Priority: extra Section: editors Installed-Size: 142 Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Architecture: all Version: 1:3.3.0-7ubuntu7 Depends: libreoffice Description: office productivity suite  This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging  with the LibreOffice packaging.  .  It can be sa
<vubuntor550> như thế này chắc là ổn rồi
<vubuntor550> để tôi khởi động lại cái coi sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor550: hmm, bạn thử chạy openoffice<tab> trong terminal xem
<vubuntor609> mình cài cái matlab trên Center mà bị lỗi, giờ nó có 1 cái progess Matlab ở đó luôn, k gỡ được, có cách nào loại bỏ nó đi k ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-16
<vubuntor120> sorry
<vubuntor381> hello
<vubuntor777> em chào các anh a
<vubuntor777> các anh làm ơn cho em hỏi với
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor777> em dung ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor777> em cai cung với hệ windows
<vubuntor777> bây giờ em muốn dùng câu lệnh của Ubuntu ơ terhimal
<vubuntor777> để truy cập vào ở đĩa D của em là NTFS do window ạ
<vubuntor777> thi em phải dùng lệnh gì ạ
<vubuntor777> binh thương em ls ở File System của Unbuntu thi ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor777: mount và cd
<vubuntor777> nhung giờ em muốn truy cập vào ổ D:\ của em ... bằng terminal
<Stanley00> mà sao bạn không dùng GUI cho dễ nhỉ?
<vubuntor777> xin anh chỉ dõ cho em fai dung lệnh mount nhu the nao a .
<vubuntor777> dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) none on /dev/shm type tmpf
<vubuntor777> khi em mount no ra một loat như thế này
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00>  mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> mà sao bạn không dùng GUI cho dễ nhỉ?"
<vubuntor777> vang em cam on các anh
<vubuntor777> em muốn tìm hiểu lệnh gõ nữa ạ
<Stanley00> muốn tìm hiểu lệnh thì coi --help, man và info trước đi bạn nha,
<Stanley00> đọc xong 3 cái đó mà không hiểu thì hãy hỏi :D
<Stanley00> goodluck
<vubuntor777> vâng em cảm ơn các anh ạ , vâng vì tiếng tây của em cũng biết xơ xơ thôi ạ
<vubuntor777> thanks with regards.
<Stanley00> thế mà bảo tiếng tây sơ sơ... :))
<vubuntor777> thật ạ ,
<vubuntor777> anh ơi em dùng mount -t type dev dir nó ra thông báo là
<vubuntor777> t: mount point dir does not exist
<vubuntor777> :((
<Stanley00> "muốn tìm hiểu lệnh thì coi --help, man và info trước đi bạn nha"
<vubuntor777> vâng em chào anh ạ . thanks again
<vubuntor777> bye các anh
<vubuntor777> with love .
<vubuntor242> :) chao ca nha
<vubuntor242> cho mình hỏi câu 1 câu về Laucher 12.04 đc ko ạ
<vubuntor242> Launcher của ubuntu 12.04
<Stanley00> mời bạn.
<vubuntor242> Mình muốn xóa cái xóa cái icon dask đi
<Stanley00> không được
<vubuntor242> icon của Workspace Switcher nữa
<vubuntor242> vì mình nghĩ đã có tổ hợp phím rồi
<vubuntor242> :((
<vubuntor242> mình có 1 câu hỏi đó thôi à, cám ơn bạn nhiều lắm
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor242> à mình nghĩ ra câu hỏi mới rồi :D
<vubuntor242> ở các trang hướng dẫn install soft/theme cho ubuntu
<vubuntor242> thường nhiều dòng lệnh Terminal khác nhau
<vubuntor242> và mình phải copy paste từng cái :(
<vubuntor242> vậy mình có thể tạo 1 file , copy cái đó vô trồi nhấn đúp để chạy như file .bat bên win đc ko ạ?
<vubuntor242> nếu đc thì bạn hdẫn mình với
<Stanley00> được bạn à, bạn có thể " tạo 1 file , copy cái đó vô trồi nhấn đúp để chạy", chi tiết bạn tìm hiểu về bash shell và chmod +x
<vubuntor242> file nó hình như là .sh phải ko anh?
<Stanley00> thường là vậy, nhưng cái đuôi không quan trọng lắm
<vubuntor242> ok bạn
<vubuntor438> help voi, minh install cai gnu mingw tu Center roi no dug luon, co cach nao khac de cai dat no k ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: có nhiều cách
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng sao phải làm thế ?
<vubuntor438> sao la` sao ? @@! bay gio, no cung do, k chay nua, co`n nguyen 1 da`n app ca`n install maf no' stuck mat roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: sudo apt-get install -f
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà sao phải dùng mingw ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> gcc đâu ?
<vubuntor438> mi`nh can complie cai' c++ trong eclipse
<Tux|Ubuntu> ừ thì cài cái build-essentinal là được
<vubuntor438> @@!
<vubuntor438> bua ca`i ca'i mingw dung dc, nen dung lun thui, sudo apt-get install -f k dc !!!
<vubuntor438> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: tắt ubuntu software center, update manager
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay synaptic đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: gõ Tiếng Việt hộ mình cái
<vubuntor438> dong het roi
<vubuntor438> con moi~ cai firefox thoi :|
 * Tux|Ubuntu đọc Tiếng Việt không dấu hơi kém
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: có chắc không
<vubuntor438> Tux|Ubuntu : chac !!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vubuntor438> de^? mi`nh reset la.i cho chac z, la't zo^ ho?i lai sau. Tux|Ubuntu: cai' na`y cu~ng k dc : sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor438> k ba'o lo~i nhung k co' tac dung j het
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế là xong rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy lệnh sudo apt-get install -f coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> con gái hay sao mà tư duy chậm vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> -:ss
<vubuntor438> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  =)) newbie ca? thoi. dang hoc,k thik windown qua ben nay choi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: nó bảo gì thì làm đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhẽ khả năng đọc hiểu tiếng anh lại tệ vậy sao
<vubuntor438> =)) chi'nh xac !! :|
<vubuntor438> ngu a.van nhat trong tat ca ca'n mon
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì học CNTT thế quái nào được
<vubuntor438> haiz !!! :| dang hoc ca? 2 day !!! :|
<vubuntor438> no~i dau da'y
<vubuntor438> no' dang chay ma'y cai' do`ng setting up ..... nghi~a la` song u`i ha ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: thì đọc đi, nó không báo lỗi gì là được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor438: là con gái hay con trai
<Tux|Ubuntu> (cho tiện nói chuyện)
<vubuntor445> Tux|Ubuntu : ban nãy bạn nói mình nên dùng gói j để biên dịch c++ trong eclipse nhỉ ? gói thay thế cho mingw ấy, gói đó có cần eclipse-cdt k?
<Tux|Ubuntu> build-essenial
<Tux|Ubuntu> thiếu chữ t ở đâu đó thì phải =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài thêm cả CDT vô nữa
<vubuntor445> build-essential chứ nhỉ ??? sai chính tả A.Văn =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor445: hô hô đã nói thiếu chữ t đâu đó rồi còn gì
<vubuntor445> tình hình là đã được, tks pro nhiều ;)
<N4zM> có cách nào SSH vào 1 máy đang kết nối internet = 3G không nhỉ mọi người?:|
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> khác gì nhau
<Tux|Ubuntu> so với dùng internet bình thường
<N4zM> lấy ip với port ntn ạ?
<N4zM> đã thử nhưng không nối được :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vấn đề là cái máy mà có SSH server
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó có mở port đấy không
<Tux|Ubuntu> và router hay các thể loại đứng trước nó
<Tux|Ubuntu> để forward nó đến nó chưa
<N4zM> máy có SSH server đang kết nối mạng = 3G ấy ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> chơi thẳng đến nó chắc okie
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa test nên không chắc mấy thằng cung cấp nó có chặn gì không
<Tux|Ubuntu> tưởng SSH từ client (3G) tới server
<N4zM> hi, mình xin lỗi, chắc tại mình giải thích không rõ ràng :)
<N4zM> cảm ơn bạn, để mình thử xem thế nào :)
<vubuntor976> hi
<vubuntor976> chào mấy huynh
<vubuntor976> em vừa mới cài u 12.04 cho laptop dell
<vubuntor976> sao em đọc wiki có nhiều loại dirver cho ATI quá
<vubuntor976> đọc riết chẳng hiểu gì cả
<vubuntor976> nhưng vừa mở lên là nó thông báo cài driver cho ATI
<vubuntor976> FGLRX
<vubuntor976> vậy có nên cài nó không
<vubuntor976> mong mấy bác support em
<Stanley00> thế máy bạn đang hoạt động tốt không?
<vubuntor976> mới cài dc 5 phút nên ko đánh giá dc
<vubuntor976> nhưng tạm thời thì lướt web tốt
<Stanley00> nếu xài tốt thì khỏi cài
<vubuntor976> :D
<Stanley00> vì nó có sẵn driver nguồn mở ròi
<vubuntor976> vậy phí cái card của em quá :(
<vubuntor976> vậy à
<vubuntor976> vậy là khỏi cần cái FGLRX
<vubuntor976> tại bên win, nếu ko cái driver cho card đồ họa thì chữ sẽ rất to, vả hiển thị sẽ rất xấu
<vubuntor976> còn hiện tại U nhìn cũng ko xấu lắm, nhưng ko biết cài vào có đẹp hơn ko
<Stanley00> tùy bạn thôi à, thích thì cứ cài, nhưng có một số máy cài vào rồi thì không vô lại giao diện đồ họa được
<Stanley00> thế thôi
<vubuntor976> :(
<vubuntor346> aloo cho em hoi, em cai compiz roi. sau do em vo tinh go card do hoa ra
<vubuntor346> gio ubuntu khoi dong k dc
<vubuntor346> ma em dung grug go bo cac kernel cu di roi,gio khoi dong k dc
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-17
<vubuntor072> có ai ở đó k ạ
<vubuntor072> máy e chip C 1.8Ghz. Ram 1GB..VGA 384mb. Ổ 80Gb.. nên cài hệ điều hành ubuntu nào phù hợp ạ
<vubuntor496> mình cài ubuntu 12.04.dùng libreoffice nhưng sao cái bộ gõ ibus nó lúc được lúc không.ko thể chỉnh cho nó luôn mặc định dc ah?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Được chứ sao không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhấn Windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ Language Support
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy cái settings chọn ibus là okie
<vubuntor875> hello
<vubuntor033> xin chao
<vubuntor033> co ai online khong
<vubuntor033> minh muon hoi may cau hoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không có ai online đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng hỏi gì thì cứ hỏi
<vubuntor033> hjc
<vubuntor033> cai con server cuar minhf
<vubuntor033> no bi loi
<vubuntor033> :(
<vubuntor033> vao bang livecd cua ubuntu
<vubuntor033> thi khong thay du lieu dau ca
<vubuntor033> nhu mot may moi binh thuong
<vubuntor033> pai lam the nao nhi
<n0bawk> làm gì mà nó lỗi?
<vubuntor033> va khoi dong lai nhieu qua
<vubuntor033> nen gio khoi dong
<vubuntor033> Hinh nhu tat may
<vubuntor033> no bao
<vubuntor033> unmounting old /sys
<vubuntor033> và cứ nhấp nháy mãi
<vubuntor033> không qua được
<vubuntor033> hôm qua thì nó báo kernel panic
<vubuntor033> Dug live cd thì vào /media/_
<vubuntor033> có 1.4gb
<vubuntor033> nhưng ca o đĩa nó báo là 26gb
<vubuntor033> không biết hơn 20gb
<vubuntor033> nó năm ở đâu nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor033> hi
<vubuntor033> bạn có thể giải đáp giúp mình được không
<vubuntor033> giờ mình muốn lấy dữ liệu trên con server đó
<vubuntor033> để cài lại từ đầu
<Tux|Ubuntu> fdisk -l coi có những phân vùng nào ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor528> http://paste.ubuntu.com/991908/
<vubuntor528> Xin chao - minh la vubuntor033
<vubuntor528> Minh copy hien thi khidung len sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor528> Cac ban xem gium va ho tro minh lay lai du lieu nhe
<vubuntor528> :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: xong rồi sao đã làm gì cái đĩa chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: file system là gì?
<vubuntor528> chua lam gi voi cai o cung do ca
<vubuntor528> chi moi boot vao bang live cd
<vubuntor528> file system là gì? Minh chua hieu ro cau hoi nay
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: ext3 hay ext4
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: trước đây chạy hệ điều hành nào
<n0bawk> partition bị lỗi là partition nào
<vubuntor528> trc day dang dung centos
<Tux|Ubuntu> Disk /dev/mapper/ddf1_4c53492020202020808627c3000000004711471100001450p2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<vubuntor528> nguoi trc ho cai
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngon :x
<vubuntor528> khong biet dung ext3, hay 4 nua
<vubuntor528> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> p1, p2, p3 đều bị
<Tux|Ubuntu> haha
<vubuntor528> hong o dia roi a?
<vubuntor528> vo phu'o`ng cu'u chu~a??
<n0bawk> thôi fsck xem nó có fix đc ko
<n0bawk> ko fix đc thì chịu :))
<vubuntor528> dung livecd
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xác định đê :))
<vubuntor528> go len fscka
<vubuntor528> con nuoc con tat
<vubuntor528> khong thi 2 dong le tuon roi vay
<vubuntor528> He thong chay raid
<n0bawk> hò hò
<vubuntor528> gio disable raid di roi
<n0bawk> sao có 2 cái có dùng identifier 0 thế kia nhỉ :))
<vubuntor528> 2 o chay dong lap roi
<vubuntor528> nhung ma sudo fsck /dev/sda
<vubuntor528> de bao loi
<vubuntor528> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ddf_raid_member for /dev/sda
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> mình bó tay với cái vụ raid này
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: soft raid hay là hw raid?
<vubuntor528> hw raid
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: vậy build lại array?
<n0bawk> vubuntor528: raid mấy vậy :3
<vubuntor528> hic, trc kia nguoi ta cai
<vubuntor528> ho cai luon roi
<vubuntor528> co 2 o
<vubuntor528> thi chac raid0 hoac1
<vubuntor528> :(
<vubuntor528> boot vao tung o mot
<vubuntor528> hjc, nhung tach 2 o day ra roi
<vubuntor528> den doan unmounting old /sys
<vubuntor528> no cu nhap nhay
<vubuntor528> ma ko qua dc
<vubuntor528> :(
<n0bawk> hmmm
<Tux|Ubuntu> hw raid
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn phía trên là LVM
<Tux|Ubuntu> nguy hiểm lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> trước cũng có con NAS của bọn proNAS làm kiểu này
<vubuntor528> Hjc
<vubuntor528> gio muon lay lai du lieu
<vubuntor528> co lay dc ko a
<vubuntor528> thoi em thoat day
<vubuntor528> di tu. tu? va^.y :(
<vubuntor528> bibi see you again
<vubuntor181> giúp mình đổi cái tên partition?
<vubuntor181> câu lệnh mình kiếm không được
<n0bawk> dùng gparted
<n0bawk> vubuntor181: đổi label
<vubuntor181> bạn ơi
<vubuntor181> mình dùng server
<vubuntor181> ko có giao diện
<vubuntor181> ai biết câu lệnh thay đổi tên của phân vùng không?
<vubuntor181> mình xài server
<vubuntor167> help
<vubuntor167> lam sao để 1 sda mount vào chỗ khác
<n0bawk> mount /dev/sda1 /what-ever-you-want
<vubuntor167> vây chỗ mount lúc đầu làm sao xóa
<vubuntor167> mình mount từ /dev/sda1 sang /data2 nhưng lúc đầu là ở /data1
<vubuntor167> vậy mount xong làm sao xóa /data1
<n0bawk> nếu /dev/sda1 mount ở /data1 rồi
<n0bawk> thfi chạy umount /dev/sda1 hoặc umount /data1
<n0bawk> chi tiết man mount
<vubuntor167> thanks
<vubuntor805> hello mấy huynh
<vubuntor805> em đang xài U 12.04
<vubuntor805> cái ibus á
<vubuntor805> em đã thêm lệnh ibus-daemon vào startup rồi
<vubuntor805> nhưng mỗi khi bật mấy thì chưa xài dc ibus
<vubuntor805> mà phải logout rồi login lại
<vubuntor805> rất phiền phức
<Stanley00> làm gì mà có chuyện restart thì không được mà log out rồi login lại được là sao?
<Stanley00> restart thì cũng tương đương với logout rồi login mà?
<vubuntor805> tức là em bật máy lên thì ko có ibus, phải logout ra rồi login lại mới có
<vubuntor805> :(
<vubuntor805> lúc đó em thử chạy lệnh ibus-daemon, thì nó báo ibus đã chạy rồi
<vubuntor805> nhưng ko thấy biểu tượng đâu
<vubuntor805> Ctrl + Space ko dc, gõ tiếng Việt cũng ko dc luôn
<Stanley00> à, cái lỗi này bình thường ấy mà, bạn thử thêm delay vào chỗ startup đó cho ibus thử xem
<vubuntor660> hi
<vubuntor105> ok
<vubuntor105> cái lỗi ibus hồi này mình hỏi có thể giải quyết ở đây: http://keyable.blogspot.com/2012/04/fix-show-ibus-icon-on-ubuntu-1204-panel.html , share lại cho ai cũng bị
<CoconutCrab> D:
<vubuntor627> còn ai không nhỉ
<vubuntor627> cho hỏi thăm tí
<vubuntor627> Laptop có ram 4GB thì cài Ubuntu32bit có nhận hết không nhỉ???
<vubuntor627> hay phải cài 64 bit
<vubuntor627> ọc không còn ai
<kid___> cái kernel pae nó nhận hết
<vubuntor627> thế là nhận hết ah
<kid___> vubuntor627: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<vubuntor627> 32 bit operating systems to use up to 64 Gb of memory (RAM)
<vubuntor627> cái này có tin đc không nhỉ???
<kid___> mua ram về check đi=))
<vubuntor627> mua đủ 64Gb RAM thì lấy tiền đâu ra chứ
<vubuntor627> :(((
<vubuntor627> nhưng cũng thank nha
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-18
<vubuntor810> aloo cho em hỏi:
<vubuntor810> em cài ubuntu 12.04: và cài emerald vào. khi phóng to nó mất các phím close,mini,va max.có cách nào sửa k ạ
<vubuntor569> Alo, chào cả nhà
<vubuntor569> Mọi người giúp mình trường hợp này với
<vubuntor569> Mình cài redhat 5 cho máy chủ HP380 G7
<vubuntor569> không hiểu sao sau khi chọn cài thì nó báo kernel panic - not syncing
<vubuntor569> và nó dừng lại ở đây
<vubuntor638> máy em msi i5 ram 6GB chạy ubuntu 12.04, máy có hai card, intel hd va nvidia 310m 1GB cong nghe optimus, nhung no hay bi do may lam, ai giup em voi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> xài cái intel thôi
<vubuntor638> như thế nào hả anh?
<vubuntor638> em đang xài cái bumbelee
<vubuntor638> hay bị đơ qúa
<C4NoC> vubuntor638: chuyển qua xài vga intel thôi
<C4NoC> đừng switch qua nvidia nữa
<C4NoC> hoặc xài 1 cái nvidia
<vubuntor638> hướng dẫn cụ thể được ko anh, nếu em pur cái gói nvidia-current thì nó chả nhận cái nào nữa hết
<vubuntor638> máy lại bệnh nặng hơn nữa  :(
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> chỉ nghe nói thế
<C4NoC> có laptop đâu mà biết :]]
<C4NoC> wwut
<C4NoC> truongap: ko xài ubuntu đâu
<C4NoC> nên ko biết
<MeiMei> C4NoC: :)
<vubuntor714> tôi đã cài Wine nhưng vào DASH HOMe gõ wine rồi mà không thấy
<vubuntor714> anh em nào chỉ tôi với
<n2i>  bật terminal lên rồi đánh wine :3
<n2i> chắc có
<vubuntor714> Thanh 05	6	716	29	20883.3333333333
<vubuntor714> help me
<vubuntor714> dinh@dinh-VGN-CR590E:~$ sudo apt-get install wine E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor714> tôi muốn cài WINE
<n2i> sao bảo cài xong rồi :|
<vubuntor714> hehee
<vubuntor714> lúc trước cài rồi
<vubuntor714> nhưng khoobg biết sao mà không dc
<vubuntor714> n2i oi
<n2i> vậy giờ remove rồi?
<n2i> cài lại thôi
<n2i> vubuntor714: "is another process using it?" <--- coi có thằng nào đang xài cái này thì kill nó đi
<n2i> rồi cài lại thôi
<n2i> chạy từ term
<vubuntor505> n2i
<vubuntor505> cho toi hoi ti
<vubuntor505> toi dang cai WINE
<vubuntor505> no hien ra cai bang config ma chang biet lam gi tiep theo
<vubuntor505>  Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐    │                                                                           │    │ MISCELLANEOUS                                                                  │                                                                                │ If you acquired this product in the United States, this EULA is governed  
<n2i> tab đến cái accept ấy mà enter
<vubuntor505> troi oi
<vubuntor505> toi khong khong biet dung tab ma cu di chuot
<vubuntor505> mai ma khong thay
<vubuntor505> cam on N2I
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-19
<vubuntor667> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor667> minh can ai do giup do mot ty
<vubuntor667> minh moi updat ubuntu phien ban 11.10 len 12.4 thi khong khoi dong duoc
<vubuntor667> de may chay khoi dong tu toi qua den gio van khong vao duoc
<vubuntor667> rat mong nhan duoc su giup do
<n2i> vubuntor667: có vấn đề gì trong qúa trình nâng cấp không?
<vubuntor667> khong
<vubuntor667> minh chi updata thoi
<n2i> không khởi động được: chi tiết hơn chút được không bạn?
<vubuntor667> khi khoi dong no cu dung o cho chay may cham
<vubuntor667> khong vao duoc
<vubuntor667> chay tu toi hom qua den sang nay van vay
<n2i> bạn chỉnh sửa dòng boot ở grub menu từ: splash thành text, nếu có quiet nữa thì cũng xóa đi.
<n2i> sau đó nhấn F10, hay b để boot, và xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor667> xin chi tiet mot ty nhe
<vubuntor667> thong cam minh moi biet dung nen chua ranh lam
<vubuntor667> chỉnh sửa dòng boot ở grub menu từ: splash thành text, nếu có quiet nữa thì cũng xóa đi.
<vubuntor667> cai nay minh vao cho nao nhi?
<n2i> lúc bạn khởi động lên
<n2i> chỗ chọn boot ấy.
<vubuntor667> da
<vubuntor667> ok
<n2i> bạn thấy grub menu chứ?
<vubuntor667> minh dang khoi dong
<n2i> nếu khoogn thì khởi động lên nhấn giữ shift trái để nó hiện
<vubuntor667> ok
<vubuntor667> minh chay 2 he dieu hanh song song
<vubuntor667> nen khi khoi dong co nhieu lua chon nhu:
<vubuntor667> ubuntu, with linux 3.0.0-17-generic
<vubuntor667> ubuntu, with linux 3.0.0-17 -generic (recovery mode)
<vubuntor667> previous linux version
<vubuntor667> memory test (memtest86+ )
<vubuntor667> va win 7
<vubuntor667> khong biet mih luc chon the nao?
<n2i> 2 cái ubuntu ấy
<n2i> nếu chọn cái 1 thì sẽ phải sửa
<n2i> còn chọn cái 2 thì không phải
<n2i> bạn chọn cá 2 đi
<n2i> rồi chú ý những gì nó phun ra màn hình
<vubuntor667> ok
<vubuntor667> no hien ra mot dong nhap lenh voi quyen root
<n2i> vậy là vẫn vào được single mode.
<n2i> mà lại không start được session
<vubuntor667> vay gio lam sao nua ban?
<vubuntor667> vao dong mot no van chay khoi dong
<vubuntor667> nhung chay tu toi hom qua den gio khong vao duoc
<n2i> bạn đang ở trong root nhỉ.
<vubuntor667> dung roi
<n2i> à đâu, trong single mode có mấy tùy chọn mà
<vubuntor667> no hien ra ra nhieu
<n2i> bạn thử chạy services lightdm start xem sao
<vubuntor667> chay bang cach nao ban?
 * n2i tạm thời không có ai xài ubuntu đang on ở đây :3
<n2i> bạn vào dòng lệnh đi
<n2i> ở đó có mấy tùy chọn phải không?
<vubuntor667> khong
<n2i> không nhớ đích xác cái nào nữa
<vubuntor667> chi co nhieu thong bao
<vubuntor667> ket thuc bang mot dong lenh
<vubuntor667> root@phuquoc:~#
<n2i> vậy
<n2i> đánh cái lệnh vừa nãy đi bạn
<vubuntor667> danh vao day luon?
<vubuntor667> xin nhac lai lenh luon di ban
<n2i> services lightdm start
<vubuntor667> minh da vao grub menu từ: doi splash thành text, sau do f10
<vubuntor667> nhug man hinh den thui
<vubuntor667> co mot so sau splash cung xoa het di ha?
<GeekComp> không bật được lightdm?
<vubuntor667> dung roi
<GeekComp> ra màn hình đen thui hả?
<GeekComp> chạy thử sudo servervices lightdm start xem
<vubuntor667> con xoa het may dong sau splash thi hien thi mot so thong bao
<GeekComp> nhầm
<GeekComp> "sudo services lightdm start"
<vubuntor747> chao ,
<vubuntor747> co ai ko vay >
<vubuntor747> moi nguoi vui long giup minh voi ,
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor747> cam on ,
<vubuntor786> aloo cho em : muốn dừng easystroke với trình duyện chromium thi phải làm sao
<Stanley00> bạn muốn làm gì với nó
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor747> minh vua moi cai xong ubuntu 12.04 , nhung gap phai loi la luc boot vao dc luc ko ?
<vubuntor786> với ff thì gõ firefox vào ô coman thì nó nhận.còn dùng chromium thì gõ chữ gì vô
<Stanley00> vubuntor747: cài bằng wubi hay cài song song vậy bạn? và lúc không boot được nó có báo gì không? và bạn boot không được với tỉ lệ khoảng bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor747> thanks , minh cai doc lap
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: à, bạn cài chrome hay chromium?
<vubuntor747> chon che do xoa het du lieu ,
<vubuntor786> em gõ chrome or chromium no dieu k nhan
<vubuntor786> em cai chromium
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: còn thiếu chữ browser nữa bạn à, bạn mở terminal lên, gõ chrom rồi nhấn nút tab sẽ thấy tên đầy đủ của nó á
<vubuntor786> ok
<vubuntor786> tks
<vubuntor747> someone helps me?
<vubuntor786> anh oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor747: còn vài câu hỏi bạn chưa trả lời đấy. ;(
<vubuntor786> firefox cung co bowser mà, sao gõ firefox no van nhan
<vubuntor747> ah , minh chon che do xoa het du lieu de cai moi ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: tùy người biên dịch đặt tên thế nào thôi bạn à...
<vubuntor786> de em test thu roi em pm lai sau nhe, doi em ti
<vubuntor786> anh oi
<vubuntor786> em go chromium web browser nhung no van k nhan
<vubuntor786> co khoang trang k anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: " bạn mở terminal lên, gõ chrom rồi nhấn nút tab sẽ thấy tên đầy đủ của nó á"
<Stanley00> :(
<Stanley00> sao ai cũng không đọc hết câu hết ta? :(
<vubuntor786> a tks anh nhe'
<vubuntor786> sorry
<vubuntor786> em  cảm ơn anh nhiều nhé
<vubuntor786> tks
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: không có chi, lần sau nhớ đọc kỹ một tí là được rồi  ;)
<vubuntor786> à còn 1 câu nữa cho em hỏi luôn. em xai ubuntu 12.04. em cai emerald. khi em phóng to cửa sổ lên.rồi thu nhỏ lại cái nó ẩn 3 nut close,max,mini.co cách nào sữa lỗi này k anh
<Stanley00> chuyện này thì mình không biết, đó giờ mình chỉ xài theme mặc định thôi.
 * Stanley00 gà mấy vụ làm đẹp lắm
<vubuntor786> a tks anh
<vubuntor786> vay anh co' biết cài GTK k chỉ em với.em searh nhiều rồi mà chưa ra
<Stanley00> gtk nào? ý bạn là cái gnome shell á?
<vubuntor786> GTK chỉnh themes trong suốt
<Stanley00> bạn lại bỏ sót nữa rồi...
<vubuntor786> em k biết phải gnome shell k
<Stanley00> câu này cơ "* Stanley00 gà mấy vụ làm đẹp lắm"
<vubuntor786> RGBA GTK
<vubuntor786> vậy cho em hỏi câu này: làm sao thay đổi hình nền chổ nhập password
<vubuntor786> lúc trước em cài 1 tấm ảnh làm nền desktop cái nó đổi luôn cái hình nền password.giờ nó mất tiêu rồi
 * Stanley00 cũng không biết nốt
<vubuntor786> vậy có cách nào để tự thay đổi hình nền k?
<Stanley00> vubuntor786: google có nhiều lắm đấy bạn à, /me không quan tâm nên cũng không biết
<vubuntor786> thoi em cam on anh nhieu
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor252> aloo cho em hỏi :cách xem key của nút max,mini,close trên cửa sổ
<vubuntor252> để em sử dụng easystroke
<n0bawk> hmm
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<vubuntor094> cho em hỏi: làm sao xem key của các close,mini,max trên cửa sổ
<vubuntor094> để em cài đặt cho easystroke
<n0bawk> vào keyboard shotcut mà coi
<vubuntor743> hi
<vubuntor743> huu
<vubuntor743> có ai ở nhà ko
<vubuntor743> sao ko ai trả lờai t
<vubuntor466> hi
<vubuntor466> hi
<vubuntor466> hi
<vubuntor466> hi
<vubuntor466> hi
<Stanley00> vubuntor466: trò gì đấy?
<vubuntor466> muốn hỏi thăm cái này chút
<vubuntor466> dân mới vào nghề
<vubuntor466> vui lòng hướng dẫn dùm
<Stanley00> vậy thì lần sau 1 chữ "hi" là được rồi nhá, tốt hơn nữa là hỏi thẳng câu hỏi luôn. chứ 5 chữ "hi" thì hơi bị không tốt
<n2i> Lần khác còn làm ồn là ban thẳng!
<vubuntor466> vâng
<vubuntor466> sorry
<vubuntor564> alo
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<rinsugimoto> chào mọi người
<rinsugimoto> e là mem mới xin được làm quen :)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<rinsugimoto> e dùng ubuntu cũng được 3 năm rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<rinsugimoto> bữa này e muốn tìm hiểu lập trình trên nó
<rinsugimoto> :)
<rinsugimoto> e bữa h có xem qua hướng dẫn python trên mạng
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<rinsugimoto> mà thấy vẫn ngơ ngơ
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ python thôi
<rinsugimoto> dạ rồi
<rinsugimoto> :)
<vubuntor564> xem tren youtube.com ban ah
<rinsugimoto> dạ có a ạ
<vubuntor564> chiu kho doc tai lieu
<vubuntor564> từ từ rồi ắt sẽ nhừ, kiến thức thôi mà
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor564> học nữa học mãi :)
<rinsugimoto> à anh ơi cho e hỏi cái
<rinsugimoto> e đã cài python rồi
<CoconutCrab> mặc định ubuntu có sẵn python
<rinsugimoto> dạ rồi
<rinsugimoto> có phần mềm nào giúp soạn lệnh dễ hơn k anh
<CoconutCrab> dùng gedit gõ vào cũng được
<CoconutCrab> rồi chạy python abc.py
<rinsugimoto> nhưng nó bất tiện cái là muốn tra lỗi hay chạy thử đó anh
<CoconutCrab> thì đấy
<CoconutCrab> 1 bên terminal, 1 bên gedit
<rinsugimoto> chạy 2 cái song song được à? :)
<rinsugimoto> e toàn tắt rồi bật :))
<CoconutCrab> để 2 cái cạnh nhau thôi
<CoconutCrab> heh
<vubuntor632> mọi người giúp em cài driver ati 6630m cho ubuntu với ạ?
<CoconutCrab> máy bạn có card intel sẵn?
<vubuntor632> máy em có 2 card 1 card intel và 1 card ati
<vubuntor632> switchable card :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor632: dùng radeon
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc tắt card đi cho đỡ nóng
<vubuntor632> nhưng em mới xài ubuntu nên thực sự ko biết làm thế nào
<vubuntor632> các command trên ubuntu em cũng không biết luôn
<CoconutCrab> thế cứ dùng đi
<CoconutCrab> mặc định nó chạy intel rồi
<vubuntor632> em đã cài ubuntu vài lần, máy có nhận là có card ati nhưng cài ko được
<vubuntor632> máy chạy rất nóng
<vubuntor632> cho em hỏi thêm là làm thế nào để gõ được các dòng lệnh
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ thôi
<vubuntor632> ok thanks mọi người đã giúp đỡ
<CoconutCrab> ra vô vô ra ra vô vô ra
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-20
<dnv2006> Xin chao, chuc cuoi tuan vui ve
<vubuntor700> hi all !
<CoconutCrab> hôn ai?
<CoconutCrab> 3:
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor663> anh em nào biết các khắc phục thì chỉ giùm tôi với
<vubuntor663> cái IBUS của tôi chỉ hiểu phím tắt khi bật PIDGIN
<vubuntor663> thế mới chuối
<quangteospk> bị gì
<vubuntor663> phím tắt để "enable or disable " IBUS ấy
<vubuntor663> "Ctrl + Space"
<vubuntor663> phải bật cửa sổ chát Pidgin lên
<vubuntor663> thì mới dùng được "Ctrl+Space" để "Enable or Disable" IBUS
<quangteospk> nghĩa là những nơi khác khi "Ctrl + Space" thì ko gõ tiếng Việt đc ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tất nhiên
<Tux|Ubuntu> mỗi cửa sổ phải khởi động một lần
<vubuntor663> không
<vubuntor663> khi đã bật PIDGIN lên rồi
<quangteospk> LibreOffice thì sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn thích thì stick vô tùy chọn share among input ...
<vubuntor663> thì vào Libre dùng phím đó cũng đc
<quangteospk> có nhấn Ctrl+Space có gõ tiếng việt đc ko
<quangteospk> ờ thì đúng rồi
<quangteospk> muốn chỗ nào gõ tiếng Việt đc thì phải nhấn Ctrl+Space chỗ đó
<vubuntor663> nhưng trong libre sẽ không hiểu nếu không bât PIDGIN
<quangteospk> à
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor663: chả liên quan :)
<quangteospk> í là muốn gõ tV trong LibreOffice pải bật Pidgin á
<vubuntor663> ừ
<quangteospk> ko bật Pidgin thì ko gõ đc Tv ??
<vubuntor663> đúng rồi
<vubuntor663> nó không cho chuyển chế độ UNIKEY
<vubuntor663> tôi đã share among all aplication rồi
<vubuntor663> chỉ trong PIDGIN là nó chạy ngon
<vubuntor663> các nơi khác tèo
<vubuntor663> muốn dùng
<vubuntor663> thì phải bật cửa sỏ chát với ai đó
<vubuntor663> :((
<quangteospk> share among all app có nghĩa là nhấn Ctrl + Space ở chỗ nào thì chỗ khác cũng gõ đc
<quangteospk> ko phải là giải pháp
<quangteospk> thử trong gedit thì thế nào?
<vubuntor663> nhan phim do IBUS khong hieu
<vubuntor663> neeus khong bat PIDGIN CHAT
<vubuntor663> ok
<vubuntor663> de toi cai GEDIT xem sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> theo logic
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì không đúng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor663: gedit có sẵn
<Tux|Ubuntu> khỏi cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> Text Editor đó
<quangteospk> ?
<quangteospk> Bạn cài theo hướng dẫn trên wiki.ubuntu-vn.org à
<vubuntor663> mở Textedit thì chạy ngon
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nói chung về logic là không đúng
<vubuntor663> mình cài bằng Center software
<quangteospk> ặc
<vubuntor663> "Control+SPACE" chi dung duocj trong TEXT EDITor + PIDGIN CHAT
<quangteospk> thế thử thêm vài chỗ khác coi
<quangteospk> nhÆ° trong chromium hay firefox
<vubuntor663> tắt gedit và pidgin chat thì "Control +Space" vo nghĩa
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả bao giờ bị thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ctrl+Space vài lần xem nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn ibus ở Language Support chưa ?
<vubuntor663> tôi hiểu vấn đề ở đâu rồi
<vubuntor663> phải kích chuột vào đâu đó để nhâp keyword
<vubuntor663> thì control space mới có nghĩa
<vubuntor663> :)
<vubuntor663> trong ubuntu sao ko có nhạc khi khởi động và tắt máy giôngs như Windowns nhỉ
 * Tux|Ubuntu tắt hết mấy thứ đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> nên chả để ý
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái đấy ồn ào vãi
<vubuntor663> hê
<vubuntor663> nghe vui tai chứu
<vubuntor152> cac bac giup e voi bong dung tu hom qua e ko sao vao dc facebook
<vubuntor152> cac bac giup e
<vubuntor152> voi
<vubuntor152> e da doi dns
<vubuntor152> doi file host
<vubuntor152> nhu tren mang
<vubuntor152> ma van chiu
<vubuntor152> ko sao vao dc
<vubuntor152> e dung ban 12.04
<vubuntor152> ko ai giup e ah
<vubuntor152> o sao the nhi
<vubuntor152> ca nha dau roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngủ hết rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor152: cai fb đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mất thời gian lắm
<vubuntor152> la sao ah
<vubuntor152> cai kieu gi ah
<vubuntor152> co ai ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng https
<Tux|Ubuntu> v6
<Tux|Ubuntu> đổi hosts
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểu gì cũng được
<vubuntor297> alo co ai k cho em hoi cai
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-13
<vubuntor067> e dang dung debian 7.0 , cho e hoi cai flash the nao a
<_Tux_> nghe mấy thằng cu Lạc Hồng
<_Tux_> chém gió trên VTV
<_Tux_> ngứa đít đếu chịu được
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-14
<dadenday> xin chào mọi người
<_Tux_> mọi người xin chào bạn
<dadenday> cho tôi hỏi vấn đề thế này: tôi đang xài mạng vnpt, vào repo từ main server, mirror ubuntu, us, vietnam (fpt lẫn ubuntu vn) và 1 số sv khu vực đông nam á quanh đây
<dadenday> hầu như đều ko bắt đc source mấy chương trình có ích hiện có trên soft center
<dadenday> nhìn đống list repo dài quá nản ko thể thử hết
<dadenday> ai biết web nào down có nhiều source tốt để down thẳng về cài ko vậy
<_Tux_> repo nào cũng đủ gói cả
<_Tux_> chẳng qua là có update không thôi
<dadenday> à vậy là chưa update
<dadenday> mới bắt đầu xài 13.04 cho thoải mái, win7 kéo nhiều thứ chậm quá
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-15
<MeiMei_> mạng kiểu này :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-16
<vubuntor321> test
<vubuntor313> cho hỏi ở đây có ai xài card màn hình ATI ko?
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> card dởm mặc định ubuntu nhận ngon lành chả phải cài cắm thêm gì
<dadenday> cho hỏi có ai đang dùng card màn hình ATI ko vậy?
 * _Tux__ nhô lên
 * _Tux__ dơ tay
<_Tux__> dadenday: ATI lởm lắm
<_Tux__> =))
<dadenday> tất nhiên =.= ati luôn là dòng card bình dân mà
<dadenday> mà driver vga nguồn mở có tự động điều chỉnh quạt ko nhỉ?
<_Tux__> dadenday: ATI không phải dòng card bình dân
<_Tux__> :))
<_Tux__> dadenday: tắt luôn nó đi
<_Tux__> sao phải xoắn
<dadenday> tôi chuyên it hardware nên đánh giá nó là dòng bình dân
<C4NoC> thế hử
<C4NoC> thế sao con 7990 những $1k thế
<dadenday> bình dân đối với card đời 2k10 trở xuống
<dadenday> từ 2k10, ati nó chuyên về hiệu năng, giá cứ cao cao
<dadenday> thật thì 7990 giá 1.3k$, thông số cấu hình gấp đôi GTX titan 1k$
<C4NoC> thế dòng nào mới cao cấp?
 * C4NoC cũng mơ ước cái bình dân đấy lắm 
<dadenday> theo tôi thôi, chứ các ông nhận xét sao hợp nhau đc
<Cua> vậy cứ rẻ mà cấu hình to là bình dân hẻ
<Cua> okay
 * _Tux__ xài ATI từ hồi còn ATI HD2900 Pro XT
<C4NoC> xịn vãi
<C4NoC> mình chỉ có con 2600XT
<dadenday> @Cua: thì tựa tựa thế hề hề
<Cua> okay
 * Cua đi mua Bugati bình dân
<C4NoC> D:
<_Tux__> Cua: lên Hà Giang nó chết máy
 * C4NoC đi mua Lamborghini bình dân
<_Tux__> thì lại khổ :v
<C4NoC> xe bò, chắc chạy tốt
<dadenday> xe cộ thì đâu giống với điện tử cho lắm đâu để so sánh thế :?
<Cua> okay
<Cua> thế mình mua Samsung Galaxy S4 bình dân
<Cua> cùng giá với iphone mà gấp mấy lần số ram, độ phân giải, cpu
<C4NoC> kool
<Cua> iphone 5 mấy core ấy nhỉ?
<C4NoC> 4 core
<Cua> okay
<dadenday> đc đấy! luôn và ngay nhé
<Cua> con kia 8 core, 4 core xung to, 4 core xung bé, 2 gib ram
<C4NoC> bình dân nhỉ
<dadenday> bình dân với đại gia ấy mà
<Cua> yup
<Cua> cứ cấu hình ngon mà giá rẻ là ngon ấy mà
<Cua> là bình dân*
<dadenday> tìm hàng tàu cho nó bình dân nhất
<Cua> hàng tàu nào octa core với 2 gb ram
<Cua> chí mình đi
<dadenday> ko rõ điện thoại cho lắm, cứ alô 108 luôn và ngay
<Cua> he he
<vubuntor709> Cho mình hỏi lệnh này để làm gì z?
<vubuntor709> echo 'export PATH=/home/YOUR_USER/sat/bin:$PATH' > /etc/profile.d/arm_tools.sh
<C4NoC> thêm cái PATH chứ làm gì
<vubuntor709> thêm path để làm gì vậy bạn?
<C4NoC>  có xài windoze hem?
 * _Tux__ không
<vubuntor709> có
<C4NoC>  ok, thế có thì sang windoze hỏi PATH nó làm gì nhé
<_Tux__> C4NoC: Æ¡
<_Tux__> thế PATH bên windows làm giề
<_Tux__> =))
<_Tux__> :troll:
<C4NoC> _Tux__: mình hem biết
<C4NoC> mình chỉ biết windoze nó cũng có PATH thôi
<_Tux__> troll thành công
<_Tux__> =))
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor612> chao moi nguoi, em cai ubuntu 13.x thi lo tay format o cung. Em tim va lam theo bai nay http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=436&start=10
<SupyCrab> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor612> thi den lenh thu 2 thu cai type number em khong biet nhap nhu the nao.
<Cua> format ổ cứng thì phần nhiều là tèo
<vubuntor612> Moi nguoi giup em cai ah
<CAHN> chia tay đống p0rN
<Cua> có những lựa chọn nào?
<CAHN> :D
<vubuntor612> sao co mot anh da tung cuu lai duoc het ma
<vubuntor612> Hôm nay máy bà sếp hÆ°, cài lại win7 nhÆ°ng không format được ổ C. Bỏ LiveCD Ubuntu 12.04 vào và định dùng Disk Utility để format ổ C. Sau 1 hồi xem xét là đã chắc chắn chọn ổ C, thay vì "Format Volume" thì phang ngay "Format Drive". Nó làm cái vèo đi toong hết mấy phân vùng => mình với bà sếp xanh mặt, mình thì muốn teo ... luôn, vì mấy ổ D, E toàn dá»
<Cua> cứu được
<Cua> nhưng mất công kinh khủng
<vubuntor612> toan bo su nghiep cua e trong may tinh ay
<vubuntor612> Nó hỏi có edit table không, chọn "y"  - Edit partition nào: mình cứ chọn lần lượt từ 1..4 (máy có 4 partition), với mỗi partition chọn value là 3 (Partition type), sau đó nhập type number ứng với mỗi partition. Cứ thế mà làm, xong nó hỏi câu cuối là có edit table ko? Chọn "y" -> restart máy.  Vào lại thấy các partition với data đã được restore lại, mừng
 * Cua chỉ biết là testdisk cứu được
<Cua> ờ
<Cua> thế có lựa chọn gì
<Cua> ổ cũ là ổ windows thì để ntfs
<vubuntor612> http://docs.oseems.com/general/operatingsystem/linux/recover-lost-partition-table
<SupyCrab> Title: How to recover lost partition table using Ubuntu Live CD and gpart (at docs.oseems.com)
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: chia tay sự nghiệp hả bạn :D
<vubuntor612> cung co mot bai tuong tu
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: format phân vùng đó
<_Tux__> hay cả HDD
<vubuntor612> vang, minh dang lam thuc tap ma ket qua lai chua luu, mot thang nua la minh bao ve roi
<vubuntor612> ca HDD
<vubuntor612> xin loi, vi dang dung may tren labo nen khong go duoc tieng viet ah
<vubuntor612> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=436&start=10 thay anh nay back up lai duoc tat ca o cung luon
<SupyCrab> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * Cua lâu lắm không dùng testdisk, chả nhớ
<Cua> nhưng chắc là để cái partition type sang ntfs nếu dùng windows thôi
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: đến đoạn nào rồi
<vubuntor612> minh dang chay den lenh thu 2 la - sudo gpart /dev/sda -W /dev/sda
<vubuntor612> nhung ty nua den buoc no hoi nhap type number thi minhko biet nhap the nao
<vubuntor612> Minh dang dung Live CD de chay gpart
<Cua> thì xem có type gì thì nhập vao
<Cua> để ntfs
<vubuntor612> type number ma lai de la ntfs ah, minh tuong la de so chu?
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: cái kia
<_Tux__> nó scan lại partition rồi ghi đè vào cái cũ
<_Tux__> scan lâu vãi nhái luôn
<vubuntor612> vang
<vubuntor612> scan xong roi
<vubuntor612> va dang scan them mot lan nua
<_Tux__> trước có cái HDD 160G mà đã mất 5-6h gì đó
<vubuntor612> tuc la ban Tux da tung dung lenh nay ah
 * _Tux__ từng scan lại HDD vài lần
<_Tux__> cơ mà toàn porn, warez
<_Tux__> ducment linh tinh
<_Tux__> scan cho vui nhân dịp format nhầm thôi
<_Tux__> sau drop partition table đi mà
<_Tux__> =))
<vubuntor612> the den luc nhap type number thi nhap gi ha ban? ban @Cua thi de la ntfs
<vubuntor612> vang
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: coi doc
<_Tux__> chả nhớ nhập gì
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor612> the ban @Tux co cuu duoc het du lieu khongvay
<vubuntor612> boi vi gio ma nhap sai mot phat la het hi vong cuu chua
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: có :D
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: cái này nó write mbr thôi
<_Tux__> làm sai
<_Tux__> scan lại
<_Tux__> set lại là xong
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor612> hic
<vubuntor612> may minh dang scan cua lenh - sudo gpart /dev/sda -W /dev/sda
<vubuntor612> chac sap xong roi
 * _Tux__ đã từng dùng gpart và testdisk
<vubuntor612> nhung ko biet ko cuu lai duoc thi no cuu het ca du lieu tren Win 7 cu khong ban nhi?
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: hên xui
<_Tux__> đừng hy vọng quá nhiều
<_Tux__> :D
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: bạn write data vào đó chưa
<_Tux__> hay là chỉ mới format thôi
<vubuntor612> thi luc cai ubuntu 13.x xong thi minh chua lam gi no ca
<vubuntor612> moi format khi dem hom qua
<vubuntor612> scan xong roi
<vubuntor612> no hoi co Edit this table khong
<vubuntor483> Chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor483> minh` dang cai kubuntu nhung gap loi~ ko cai dc mong moi nguoi giup do
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: thế thì nó cũng cài ubuntu vào trong đó rồi còn đâu
<_Tux__> =))
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: nói chung là cứ xác định đi
<_Tux__> hên xui
<_Tux__> không chắc cứu được data nữa đâu
<_Tux__> và có thể nhìn thấy file
<vubuntor612> Guessed primary partition table: Primary partition(1)    type: 015(0x0F)(Extended DOS, LBA)    size: 45253mb #s(92678146) s(366474780-459152925)    chs:  (1023/254/63)-(1023/254/63)d (22812/0/1)-(28580/241/43)r  Primary partition(2)    type: 000(0x00)(unused)    size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)    chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r  Primary partition(3)    type: 000(0x00)(unused)    size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)    chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d
<_Tux__> nhưng chưa chắc nội dung đã đọc được
<_Tux__> :v
<Cua> vfat hả
<Cua> kì vậy
<vubuntor612> minh ko hieu cai nay lam
<vubuntor612> cai partition 1 ay,
<vubuntor483> http://i.imgur.com/Xun6SJJ.png
<vubuntor483> hinh chup man hinh cua minh day
<vubuntor483> minh co 3 partition
<vubuntor483> win 8 legacy cai o o C
<vubuntor483> o E trong 20Gb dinh chia ra de cai kubuntu
<vubuntor612> minh an yes roi? gio no hoi voi partition nao
<_Tux__> sao cái ổ cứng của vubuntor483 nó nát vậy
<vubuntor483> chiu
<_Tux__> mười mấy partitio
<vubuntor483> o window van nhan ngon
<vubuntor483> gparted ko nhan o cung nua~
<vubuntor612> co 4 cai partition thoi ma
<vubuntor612> ban @Tux giup minh cai
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: đang nói bạn vubuntor483
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: đọc guide đi
<_Tux__> làm lâu rồi
<_Tux__> nhớ sao được
<_Tux__> vubuntor483: fdisk -l
<vubuntor483> tinh`hinh la ubuntu ko nhan partition va win 8
<vubuntor483> minh dung ban amd64 nhe
<_Tux__> hoặc parted -p /dev/sda
<_Tux__> vubuntor483: nó nhận
<vubuntor612> minh ko biet lam sao ay
<vubuntor483> no nhan o cung thoi, khong nhan partition, odisk manager hdd la unallocated ma`
<vubuntor612> ban Tux minh hoi cai
<vubuntor612> value thi nhap la may
<vubuntor612> minh nhap 15 thi la Etendes DOS, LBA
<_Tux__> vubuntor483: nói nhiều nhở
<_Tux__> bảo làm thì cứ làm thế kia đi
<_Tux__> vubuntor483: đọc manual của nó ấy
<_Tux__> mình có phải siêu nhân đâu mà nhớ hết được à
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor612> uh, nhung noi that la gio doc manuel o dau chu
<vubuntor612> hic
<vubuntor612> ban tu xem ho minh cai. gio nhap value thi nhap bao nhieu day
<vubuntor612> minh thu nhap la 3 thi no bao la XENIX
<vubuntor612> Edit which value (1..3, q to quit) : 3 Enter value for 3 : 3  Warning: entered values will not be checked; enter at your own risk! 1 - Absolute start sector (   366474780) 2 - Absolute sector count (    92678146) 3 - Partition type        (           3)(XENIX /usr filesystem)  Edit which value (1..3, q to quit) :
<vubuntor507> chao moi ng
<vubuntor507> luc nay minh co hoi ve viec ko nhan partition http://i.imgur.com/Xun6SJJ.png Loi nay la sao day Tuấn Linh﻿
<vubuntor507> nhung giua chung bi disconnect
<vubuntor507> khong biet moi ng co ai co phuogn an gi giup minh dc chua
<vubuntor612> tuc la cai value nay co lien quan den dinh dang dia phai khong cac ban?
<vubuntor138> bay gio` con` ai dung` ubuntu nua ko?
<_Tux__> đếu còn ai dùng cả
<_Tux__> dùng windows cả rồi
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor612> minh nhap ma khong duoc ban Tux ah
<vubuntor612> hic
<vubuntor138> ubuntu bay gio` boi ra lam' thu' qua' cham qua'
<vubuntor138> may' minh cai 11.10 den' hom nay no' bao' la tu` gio` tro di se ko update nua
<vubuntor138> chac' phai di tim` distro khac' roi
<vubuntor612> loi gi roi
<vubuntor612> gio minh vao ban Live CD thi khong thay o cung cua minh dau nua
<_Tux__> vubuntor612: :sosad:
<_Tux__> vubuntor138: good
<_Tux__> xài Windows đi
<_Tux__> như mình nè
<_Tux__> Linux làm cái gì
<vubuntor612> minh phai dung ubuntu cho cai thuc tap cua minhthoi
<vubuntor612> cai phan mem ay no chi chay tren Linux
<_Tux__> cái gì mà hardcore thế
 * _Tux__ thất học
<_Tux__> buồn
<vubuntor612> phen mem tinh toan cua bon Phap ma
<_Tux__> good
 * _Tux__ nhớ tới anh Duy bên ĐH Mỏ Địa Chất
<vubuntor612> met qua
<vubuntor612> ban xem cai value ay thi nhap the nao cai
<vubuntor612> hom nay ko cai xong thi minh cung ko thu them nua dau
<vubuntor612> vi thuc su gio minh rat la ban roi
 * _Tux__ không phải việc của mình
<vubuntor612> uh
<vubuntor612> minh mong ban giup thoi
<vubuntor507> nan qua, ko ai giup dc minh a`
<vubuntor507> chac mai phai thu distro khac
 * _Tux__ nói rồi như bạn vubuntor507 có nghe đâu mà giúp
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: yup
<_Tux__> good choise
<_Tux__> choice*
<vubuntor507> srr luc day minh bi dis
 * _Tux__ không nghĩ vubuntor507 bị dis
<_Tux__> vì bạn trả lời sau khi mình nói
<vubuntor507> minh vua xem lai log
<vubuntor507> that xin loi~ thay ban bao minh moi~ 1 cau la doc manual
<vubuntor507> ca buoi chieu cay` nat' google roi moi len day nho` giup do~ chu'
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: đọc manunal là vubuntor612
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: bạn đọc thì đọc cho kĩ
<vubuntor612> ban Tux oi? minh kiem tra lai bang gparted thi o minh gio trong tron va no chia la 3 partition nhung lai khong he co du lieu nao trong do ca
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: mình bảo bạn là post fdisk -l
<_Tux__> hoặc parted /dev/sda print
<vubuntor612> cai ubuntu 13. cung mat luon roi
<_Tux__> để xem partition table
<vubuntor507> _Tux__	vubuntor483: nói nhiều nhở	13:32 _Tux__	bảo làm thì cứ làm thế kia đi	13:32 _Tux__	vubuntor483: đọc manual của nó ấy	13:32 _Tux__	mình có phải siêu nhân đâu mà nhớ hết được à	13:33 _Tux__	:D
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: okie
<_Tux__> tab nhầm
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: còn đoạn trên
<_Tux__> thì không nhầm đâu
<vubuntor612> ban Tux giup minh duoc khong?
<vubuntor507> fdisk log cua minh day http://i.imgur.com/WSgFrfc.png
 * _Tux__ đi hóng gió
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: vubuntor612 tá»± xá»­ nha
<_Tux__> thời tiết thế này
<_Tux__> tâm trạng đâu mà máy với móc
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor507> ok thxs.
<_Tux__> vubuntor507: sao cái USB có 4G
<_Tux__> mà lại là GPT
<_Tux__> huehuhuehue
<vubuntor612> met nhi
<vubuntor507> minh da~ boot usb o ca uefi va legacy deu gap loi tuong tu
<vubuntor641> Em moi dung Unbutu, cho em hoi neu update u 12.04 len 13.04 lam nhu the nao? Va co bi mat du lieu ko?
<vubuntor612> minh ko cuu duoc du lieu, chan qua
<_Tux__> vubuntor641: upgrade thì không mất dữ liệu
<_Tux__> nhưng không upgrade thẳng được thì 12.04 lên 13.04
<_Tux__> mà phải upgrade 2 lần
<_Tux__> rất vất vả
<_Tux__> khuyên thật là bạn cứ cài lai cho nhanh
<_Tux__> cài lại cũng có mất dữ liệu đâu
 * _Tux__ <- đã làm nè
<_Tux__> vubuntor641: từ bỏ rồi à
<_Tux__> vubuntor641: enter cái số định dạng phân vùng thôi mà
<vubuntor641> vay neu upgrade len thi chi can download ban 12.10 ve cai binh thuong roi sau do download tiep 13.04 ve cai binh thuong dung ko a?
<vubuntor641> co can chep ra CD de cai ko>
<_Tux__> vubuntor641: upgrade qua internet thì upgrade lên 12.10 xong
<_Tux__> upgrade tiếp lên 13.04
<_Tux__> upgrade bằng CD thì nhiều cái bựa lắm
<vubuntor641> qua internet la sao vay Tux?
<vubuntor641> ak, thoi de minh tu google cho mau nho:D
<vubuntor641> tks nhe may ban
<vubuntor641_> các pác ơi cho e hỏi chút
<vubuntor641_> chả là e có cài centos 6 lên chơi
<vubuntor641_> nhưng thử cài giao diện dòng lệnh
<vubuntor641_> rồi dùng yum để cài gói đồ họa
<vubuntor641_> nhưng chả hiểu sao cài xong rồi đánh init5
<vubuntor641_> lại toàn báo là ko đăng ký nhỉ
<vubuntor641_> retrigger failed udev event
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-17
<vubuntor616> hi moi nguoi, cho hoi sao khi chinh ip static lai trong interfaces roi restart networking no bao loi... (stop8) Job not start
<vubuntor616> cai room ho tro nhu con cac, me hoi ma k co ai tra loi doi ca tieng dong ho
<vubuntor616> moaa vai lon may thang cac nay
<vubuntor616> admin mod lam cai cho gi
<vubuntor616> dong cua room di
<vubuntor616> cc vai LON wa
<vubuntor616> tui bay o day tu suogn di
<C4NoC> lolz
<FlamingCreb> wat was that
<C4NoC> who knows
<C4NoC> i cant understand bark
<vubuntor937> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor937> cho em hỏi chút được không?
<vubuntor937> máy em i3 đời 1 4GB RAM cạc on chạy Ubuntu được không?
<vubuntor937> là lap thì có đầy đủ driver không?
<_Tux_> hên xui
<vubuntor463> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor463> cho em hỏi chút nhé?
<vubuntor463> em là dân mạng thì có nên dùng ubuntu thay win không nhỉ?
<vubuntor463> mấy pro đi đâu hết rồi vậy?
<Cua> dùng làm gì?
<vubuntor463> lập trình pascal, php, c, c++ hết
<vubuntor463> không cần game (vì chơi toàn thua nên ức chế :D)
<vubuntor463> thế thôi
<Cua> thế chắc là đủ
<vubuntor463> chắc?
<vubuntor463> với lại cho em hỏi dùng Ubuntu có bị lỗi nhiều không? lỗi kiểu phải cài lại ý?
<Cua> không
<Cua> đừng format nhầm
<Cua> thế thôi
<vubuntor463> sao em thấy trên 1 forum người ta nói ubuntu ghê lắm
<vubuntor463> trên đây này: http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=3205099&page=3
<vubuntor463> họ nói Ubuntu lỗi ghê lắm
<vubuntor463> cái ông doi_ac ý
<Cua> không vấn đề đâu
<_Tux_> máy in
<_Tux_> thì liên quan mịa gì đến dân lập trình
<_Tux_> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-18
<vubuntor151> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi em cài ubuntu bằng wubi khi chạy thì nhiều khi máy rất lag, ram máy em 4gb chip core i3 đời đầu là lap nhưng chỉ nhận được 3gb ram, không biết có phải do máy cấu hình yếu quá không nhỉ?
<vubuntor151> em chạy windows 8 thì thấy bình thường
<vubuntor151> mấy anh có ở đấy không vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: cài 32bit
<_Tux_> nó không nhận được 4G RAM
<vubuntor151> em cài 64 mà
<vubuntor151> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<_Tux_> cài wubì thì tốc độ giảm khi khá nhiều cho truy xuất
<_Tux_> ubot2: không biết
<ubot2> Factoid 'kh\xc3\xb4ng bi\xe1\xba\xbft' not found
<_Tux_> wubi lúc nó cài
<_Tux_> nó tải 32bit về
<_Tux_> nhưng nói chung là chưa chắc phải ubuntu 64bit
<_Tux_> vì 64bit nó nhận đủ hết
<vubuntor151> máy em chạy ubuntu dùng unity có đủ không
<_Tux_> PAE nó cũng nhận 64G rồi
<vubuntor151> hay phải cài xfce?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: ngon lành
<vubuntor151> à cho em hỏi thêm bây giờ nên dùng ubuntu hay linux mint?
<vubuntor151> em không biết nên dùng cái nào nó ổn định hơn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: tùy
<_Tux_> thích sao cài vậy
<vubuntor151> những bản của linux mint có bằng lts của ubuntu không?
<_Tux_> ổn định nó tùy cách dùng nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: so sánh về cái gì?
<vubuntor151> tốc độ
<vubuntor151> và khả năng update có hay lỗi, phần mềm hay đơ không
<vubuntor151> em không cần nhiều quá về giao diện ngoài
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: chả khác gì nhau
<vubuntor151> những bản của LM có phải giống LTS của U không anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: không
<_Tux_> tùy bản
<vubuntor151> ok tks anh
<vubuntor151> vậy cứ dùng U vậy
<phamdainghia3_> hello
<phamdainghia3_> có ai ở đây k
<phamdainghia3_> hú
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<phamdainghia3_> hj
<phamdainghia3_> mình mới xài linux thôi
<phamdainghia3_> có nhiều lắm
<phamdainghia3_> hệ điều hành ubuntu có xung đột phần mềm k
<phamdainghia3_> mình cài lên tới 200 phần mềm đôi khi dash bị lỗi app k hiển thị
<Cua> xung đột phần mềm là cái gì?
<Cua> chắc nó không có icon
<phamdainghia3_> ???
<phamdainghia3_> mình muốn tạo icon ngoài desktop làm s đây bạn
<Cua> chuột phải vào chương trình muốn chọn, tạo link
<Cua> (chắc thế, chưa làm bao giờ)
<phamdainghia3_> hơ..
<phamdainghia3_> để mình thử
<phamdainghia3_> s có mình bạn ở đây
<phamdainghia3_> chưa có ai onl ak`
 * Cua ddi ngur ddax
<vubuntor650> hi ca nha
<vubuntor650> moi nguoi cho em hoi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor650> em muon xoa 2 phan vung cuoi
<vubuntor650> trong hinh duoi day
<vubuntor650> thi lam the nao ah
<vubuntor650> http://photo.ssc.vn/view.php?filename=712Screenshot_from_2013_0.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor650: 2 phân vùng cuối?
<vubuntor650> vang
<vubuntor650> em phan vung bi thua
<vubuntor650> nen muon xoa
<vubuntor650> hoac gop no vao dau do
<vubuntor650> nhung cai gparted nay em dung ko quen lam
<_Tux_> phân vùng 1MB thì không xóa được
<_Tux_> cái 100M xóa được
<vubuntor650> e muon xoa ca cai sda 9 va sda 10 nua ah
<vubuntor650> bac noi cu the cach thuc hien hon duoc ko ah?
<_Tux_> vubuntor650: nhấn chọn
<_Tux_> nhấn delete
<_Tux_> done
<_Tux_> apply nữa
<_Tux_> là done hoàn toàn
<vubuntor650> ok
<vubuntor650> e cam on
<vubuntor650> sau khi xoa
<vubuntor650> e co phan vung unallocated
<vubuntor650> hon 16Gb
<vubuntor650> muon gop vao sda 7 thi lam tn ah?
<_Tux_> resize sda7
<vubuntor650> ok
<vubuntor650> e cam on bac nhieu
<vubuntor650> mong nhan duoc nhieu su giup do cua moi nguoi
<vubuntor650> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-19
<vubuntor277> may em bao la video memory la 0mb lam sao e chinh laj 64mb dc xjn chj gjup em voi
<vubuntor077> chao anh chi a chi nao chi e cach phan vach ổ cứng trên hệ điều hành ubuntu 13.04 nhé e cần gấp lắm!
<vubuntor120> các bác cho em hỏi, bản linux nào hỗ trợ phần cứng nhiều nhất nhỉ? em dùng ubuntu cũng được 2 tháng, mà lúc nào mở firefox nghe nhạc xem phim là máy nóng, kêu xè xè, xem stream là lag điên đảo luôn =.=
<dadenday> chào mọi người!
<dadenday> có ai biết lệnh kiểu tra kernel version ko vậy?
<dadenday> kiểm*
<_Tux_> dadenday: uname -m
<_Tux_> uname -v
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> má
<_Tux_> uname -r
<_Tux_> lol
<dadenday> ...
<_Tux_> dadenday: man uname :v
<dadenday> tôi dùng lệnh: sudo cp /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic/include/linux/version.h /usr/lib/modules/3.8.0-21-generic/build
<dadenday> báo lỗi:  cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic/include/linux/version.h’: No such file or directory
<dadenday> vậy có phải sai số ver ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> dadenday: sai đường dẫn
<_Tux_> dadenday: mà đang làm cái gì vậy?
<_Tux_> tự dưng đi copy cái version.h vô cái kia làm gì>
<dadenday> cài driver cho ấy tì
<_Tux_> chả liên quan gì huehuehue
<dadenday> http://minus-code.blogspot.com/2013/04/how-to-install-amd-legacy-drivers-for.html
<dadenday> đang theo hướng dẫn này ấy mà jajajaj
<dadenday> đến đây thì kẹt
<_Tux_> hố hố
<_Tux_> dadenday: xài radeon đi
<dadenday> xài radeon? ềh
<dadenday> ati radeon hd còn gì
<_Tux_> dadenday: radeon là driver mặc định cho card ATI
<_Tux_> fglrx là driver của AMD
<_Tux_> (tên modules driver)
<_Tux_> dadenday: ATI Radeon HDxxxx là tên card, đếu phải tên driver
<dadenday> driver mặc định ấy kiếm thế nào thế?
<_Tux_> dadenday: ờ thì
<_Tux_> chả cần làm gì
<_Tux_> :))
<dadenday> vâng, nhờ cái nhân driver mặc định Gallium 0.4 này mà con card đang chết dở
<_Tux_> sao mà chết dở
<_Tux_> mình xài radeon 3 năm rồi nhá
 * _Tux_ chưa chết lần nào
<dadenday> khá nóng và tê liệt 1 phần xử lý hiệu ứng đồ hoạ
<_Tux_> tê liệt 1 phần hiểu ứng đồ họa?
<_Tux_> dadenday: laptop or desktop?
<dadenday> desk
<_Tux_> thế xoắn mịa gì nhiệt độ
<_Tux_> còn tê liệt một phần xử lý đồ họa là như nào?
<dadenday> sao ko? dòng card cho desk nóng dễ antifact
 * _Tux_ dùng mãi chả thấy bị làm sao
<_Tux_> dadenday: ok
<_Tux_> không chịu được
<_Tux_> xót máy
<dadenday> tê liệt thế nào thì tôi cũng chả rành để giải thích cho lắm
<_Tux_> thì cứ chơi đi
 * _Tux_ xài radeon tiếp hehe
<_Tux_> dadenday: xài cái kia
<_Tux_> nó downgrade x
<_Tux_> rồi sau đó nó compile lại fglrx module
<_Tux_> nói chung là nhiều thứ sẽ có nguy cơ ói mửa
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> dadenday: có thể lệnh kia lỗi vì bạn chưa cài kernel-headers
<dadenday> tay chủ thớt có cảnh báo ko hợp với unity rồi, có gì thì sẽ khắc phục thay thế sau thôi
<dadenday> xài tạm và tìm hiểu thêm, phải khám và phá cho lên tay nghề chứ :))
<_Tux_> thay thế đếu nào được
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> chỉ có dùng cái khác thôi
<_Tux_> mà khi upgrade
<_Tux_> nó cũng nổ tung tóe vì xung đột
<_Tux_> dadenday: khám phá
<_Tux_> mà xót kiểu kia
<_Tux_> thì khám và phá cái gì
<_Tux_> ăn chơi sợ gì mưa rơi nào
<dadenday> lỗi ấy thì lại ngộ: linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.
<dadenday> nếu lỗi xung đột thì có thể ko nặng đến độ nổ đâu
<_Tux_> dadenday: làm mịa có thư mục include =))
<_Tux_> ở /lib/modules
<dadenday> bốc khói thì ko lo lắm
<_Tux_> dadenday: so
<_Tux_> 13.04 đếu có file version.h đâu
<_Tux_> haha
<dadenday> tóm lại là tuts fail à?
<dadenday> đành thử cách 2 vậy
<_Tux_> dadenday: fail mịa gì
<_Tux_> cứ build đại đê
<_Tux_> bỏ qua bước đó
<dadenday> bỏ qua bước đó cái driver ko nhận headers đc
<dadenday> => ko cho cài
<dadenday> force cài thì càng nguy hiểm
<_Tux_> nguy hiểm cái gì?
<_Tux_> tưởng *khám* và *phá*
<_Tux_> run thế =))
<dadenday> khám xét và phá đường chứ ko phải phá hoại đâu
<_Tux_> dadenday: ok
<_Tux_> tự xoay xở đi
<_Tux_> haha
<dadenday> thì đang đây, cách 2 thẳng tiến ...
<_Tux_> dadenday: AMD nó có support mấy dòng 4xxx nữa mẹ đâu
<_Tux_> mà driver radeon nó cũng support một số cái trong đó có power management rồi
<_Tux_> dadenday: cách nào cũng thế cả
<_Tux_> cũng chỉ là downgrade X
<_Tux_> để cái driver fglrx
<_Tux_> nó tương thích thôi
<_Tux_> trước giờ nó vẫn thế
<dadenday> thì thấy ati vẫn có driver hỗ trợ HD dòng thấp ấy mà
<dadenday> cố thử luôn xem ổn hơn ko
<_Tux_> bản cũ thôi
<_Tux_> bản mới nó không support nữa rồi
<dadenday> ko thì đành về mặc định thôi
<_Tux_> dadenday: nói rồi downgrade X xong
<_Tux_> restart
<dadenday> bản mới đây cũng tháng 2 cho linux thì chắc cũng ổn thôi
<_Tux_> sau đó cài cục installer
<_Tux_> dadenday: vấn đề là nó phải tương thích với X
<_Tux_> đếu liên quan mới hay cũ
<dadenday> giờ đang thử hướng dẫn của bọn fan club, bọn này ra 1 bản ati beta driver, nhìn hay hay
<_Tux_> dadenday: build cái cục .sh thành deb
<_Tux_> cài cho dễ
<_Tux_> dadenday: fan club
<_Tux_> fan club nào vậy
<_Tux_> lolz
<dadenday> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<dadenday> ố dề! tin buồn cho mình là ko có hỗ trợ driver
<_Tux_> mình vừa thử đầu tháng 5 với con 6630 có được mịa đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<dadenday> thật là mất thời gian, vui thật đấy
<_Tux_> dadenday: bảo ngay từ đâu rồi đó thôi
<_Tux_> dadenday: dùng bản cũ hơn nữa nhưng support X ở repo kia
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<_Tux_> nguy cơ thì nói rồi
<vubuntor853> AE cho minh hoi ?.... minh vua cai dat ubuntu 13.04.... cai xong quen mat khau dang nhap. Gio phai sao de lay lai mat khau ?
<vubuntor001> có ai đang rảnh ko vậy?
<Cua> hem
<vubuntor001> đang gặp vấn đề chết người với gà mờ nên rất cần sự trợ giúp của các lão
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor001> chiều nay nghịch nghịch cài driver chính lẫn x.org cho thằng ấy tì
<vubuntor001> cài thêm cairo dock sau khi cài x.org
<vubuntor001> giờ bay luôn sidebar launcher và top bar
<vubuntor001> gà quá nên cứ ngồi cười hế hế như thằng điên khi ko kiếm tut sửa đc trên mít tờ gu gồ
<vubuntor001> please help!
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> Tux|Zombie: reset unity?
<vubuntor001> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<Cua> huh?
<Tux|Zombie> vubuntor001: đếu có cách sửa đâu
<Tux|Zombie> =))
 * Tux|Zombie cũng đếu sửa được
<vubuntor001> thế là phải chúc may mắn lần sau rồi :))
<vubuntor001> chương trình đến đây xin hết! tạm biệt các bạn và hẹn gặp lại!
<vubuntor001> :D
<Tux|Zombie> tay kia bị bệnh à
<Cua> beats me
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-12
<vubuntor874> Mình không thể cài Window từ Ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-14
<vubuntor757> các anh  cho em hỏi lenh useradd -p [mặt khẩu] [ user] như vậy có được không
<tao-day> hello
<tao-day> có ai nói tiéng viẹt ko ?
<n0bawk> co'?
<tao-day> chát di
<tao-day> n0bawk noi chuyen ko
<n0bawk> ko, đang bận kiếm cơm
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: Nick('kitarousa') (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 272, in track_part)
<hungnv> n0bawk, có số đt thằng Canoc ko
<hungnv> cho anh đi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-15
<vubuntor149> bác nào cho em hỏi cái nên dùng Eclipse hay dùng Editor nào khi code PHP trên Ubuntu
<PimpCrab> eclipse đi
<vubuntor149> bác cho em lý do đc ko
<PimpCrab> quen dùng rồi thì cứ dùng
<PimpCrab> nếu bạn không có nhu cầu gì đặc biệt thì cái nào chả đáp ứng được, phải không? cứ chọn cái nào quen mà dùng thôi
<Stanley00> 2 thằng lày khác nhau thế lào nhỉ?
<vubuntor149> thanks bác. Bên window em xài SublineText với Dreamwave
<vubuntor149> Elipse có chơi sơ sơ bên Window
<PimpCrab> thế bên này cũng dùng mấy cái đó
<vubuntor149> giờ qua Ubuntu phân vân quá :D
<PimpCrab> đơn giản
<vubuntor149> với lại em đang bắn CS 1.6 trên Window
<vubuntor149> chắc Ubuntu chơi bằng niềm tin quá :D
<vubuntor670> xin chafo
<vubuntor670> alo
<vubuntor670> co ai k z
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-16
<vubuntor883> hh
<SuperLuserv2> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 194, in track_modes)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-17
<vubuntor119> ai cho em hỏi máy Dell Ins 15 3537 cài Ubuntu 14.04 LTS được không ạ?
<vubuntor119>  ai cho em hỏi máy Dell Ins 15 3537 cài Ubuntu 14.04 LTS được không ạ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: cài thử đi thì biết :D
<n0bawk> có vấn đề gì thì kiên nhẫn google hoặc lên đây hỏi
<n0bawk> mọi người đi làm/đi chơi nên chịu khó kiên nhẫn chờ đợi thời gian mọi người rảnh rỗi sẽ trả lời :D
<vubuntor119> uh em biết rồi tại đọc mấy 4rum nghe đâu là tương thích hơn. mà em không biết sao
<vubuntor119> nghe đâu cài trước ra usb rồi cắm vào xem có chạy được không ấy. Anh chỉ em với
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: bạn tạo usb boot ubuntu, rồi cắm vào máy bạn, chọn chế độ live usb ấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: nếu mọi thứ chạy đc trong chế độ live usb thì khả năng cài vào nó vẫn chạy ngon lành
<n0bawk> còn có vấn đề gì thì phải tìm hiểu xem vấn đề như thế nào
<vubuntor119> dạ em đang tìm hiểu đây
<n0bawk> rồi xử lý giải quyết
<n0bawk> phần lớn máy tính phổ thông đều chạy ngon lành
<n0bawk> chỉ có mấy con đặc biệt thì mới bị dính thôi
<vubuntor119> ủa mà anh những phần mềm chạy tốt trên windowns thì có khả năng chạy tốt trên Ubuntu không @@!
<n0bawk> phần mềm trên win thì ko rõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: cách tốt nhất là dùng phần mềm thay thế
<n0bawk> khi mà ko có phần mềm thay thế thì có thể xem xét chạy phần mềm windows qua wine/playonlinux hoặc chạy máy ảo
<vubuntor119> những cái cần như MS 2010 hay itunes... thì vẫn oke hả anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: còn phần mềm của win mặc định ko có version cho linux thì ko chạy đc trên linux
<vubuntor119> uh e biết rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: ms 2010 dùng playonlinux chạy ngon lành
<n0bawk> itune thì chả nhớ vì ko xài
<n0bawk> thôi có gì bạn google nốt :D
<vubuntor119> @@! đang chỉ tận tình cơ mà
<n0bawk> nếu là office có bản quyền thì cài rất đơn giản
<khanhpt> itunes ko có bạn nha
<n0bawk> còn ko thì bạn cũng sẽ phải tìm hiểu bở hơi tai mới cài đc :))
<vubuntor119> uh a bận thì làm việc đi e đang tra cứu đây
<vubuntor119> ơ MS 2010 tàn bẻ crack không @@! kiểu này chịu ùi
<n0bawk> itune hình như có phần mềm thay thế >:3
 * n0bawk chả xài hàng xịn nên chả biết >:3
<khanhpt> n0bawk: oh, ios7 hơi khó
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: bẻ cờ réc cũng có thể đc, nhưng bạn tự tìm hiểu
<n0bawk> mình ko muốn chỉ :))
 * n0bawk xài key oem chạy vèo vèo
<khanhpt> uh :D
<vubuntor119> @@!
 * n0bawk mua mua mà vẫn có li xăng xịn >:3
<vubuntor119> mọi người em hỏi cái
<vubuntor119> tới cái phần down ubuntu desktop
<vubuntor119> em nhấn down. nó hiện thêm cái phần:  Tell us what we should do more…  …and put your money where your mouth is ;)... rồi Ubuntu for phone
<khanhpt> :|
<vubuntor119> có cả giá tiền này nọ e chỉnh hết nó về 0 $ rùi down đúng k ạ
<khanhpt> n0bawk: có biết là cái gì ko?
<vubuntor119> em nghĩ là thêm chức năng gì ấy
<vubuntor119> theo em dịch thì: nói với chúng tôi bạn muốn nhiều hơn những gì... @@!
<vubuntor119> em làm được rồi thanks cả nhà ^^!
<n0bawk> vubuntor119: down bừa đi
<n0bawk> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-18
<vubuntor149> hello
<vubuntor149> ai giup dum em voi a
<vubuntor149> sang nay em moi ghi file ISO ra USB de vao thu. sau khi thu xong em tat may rut USB. de bat may vao Win nhu binh thuong. Nhung may khong vao duoc win. ma bi ket o ngoai BIOS luon ai giup dum em voi a
<vubuntor164> chao ca nha
<vubuntor164> e bi loi nay mong ca nha giup em
<vubuntor164> em ghi file iso ra USB de chay thu. vi nha k co dau ghi dia. Moi lan chay live tren usb la may em khong vao duoc win luon
<vubuntor164> tu man hinh khoi dong bios ay. no khong hien ra chu windown may bi treo o ngoai do luon. mac du em da chinh la harkdisk dau tien
<vubuntor164> ai giai dap dum em voi a
<vubuntor164> sang gio em cai lai win 2 lan roi
<SuperLuserv2> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 194, in track_modes)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-12
<vubuntor431> mình dùng máy in canon 2900 download gói driver về cài vào ok rồi
<vubuntor431> nhưng ko hiểu sao print test page vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor431> nó báo thiếu filter gì đó ???
<vubuntor431> xử lý ntn >
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor431: khóc thôi
 * MrTuxHdb cài mãi rồi có được đếu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> trước nói thì vubuntor431 dỗi
<MrTuxHdb> bỏ đi
<MrTuxHdb> ghê vồn
<vubuntor431> bạn biết thì hỗ trợ
<vubuntor431> ko biết thì đi chỗ khác cho người khác hỗ trợ dùm
<MrTuxHdb> cái đệt
<MrTuxHdb> đã bảo là cài đếu được đâu
<MrTuxHdb> trước đã từng cài rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor431: thái độ vkl
<MrTuxHdb> HP thì ăn ngay còn Canon thì quên cmn đi
<vubuntor431> trước cài ko dc
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây chả thiếu gì người cố cài con Canon đấy mà không được
<vubuntor431> cài bộ RPM của nó
<MrTuxHdb> bảo lại còn thái độ
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor431> nó báo bad quality
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor431: thế tự mò đi
<MrTuxHdb> bảo rồi không nghe
<MrTuxHdb> Canon nó viết driver lởm vãi
<vubuntor431> thế phải vứt máy in à
<vubuntor431> -.-''
<ubungu> vứt thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor431: cài Windows vào mà in
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<ubungu> nhà giàu tiếc gì con lợn con
<ubungu> :D
<MrTuxHdb> nãy giờ thái độ
<ubungu> =))
<MrTuxHdb> ghét vkl
<MrTuxHdb> làm con windows XP trên máy ảo
<MrTuxHdb> 512MB RAM
<MrTuxHdb> cần in thì bật lên
<MrTuxHdb> ngồi vật lộn con máy in chả 2-3 ngày cmnr à
<MrTuxHdb> đã được đâu
<MrTuxHdb> có phải mất thời gian mà đếu giải quyết gì không
<MrTuxHdb> nói thì thái độ
<MrTuxHdb> chó nó support
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<vubuntor947> help, mình cài driver Realtek HD audio vào theo hướng dẫn readme tạm gọi là suôn sẻ. restart máy xong phát mất sound luôn. Vậy fix cách nào? hay del cái mớ driver mới cài vào ntn >
<SuperLuserv3> AttributeError: 'Config' object has no attribute 'clock' (file "/home/superluser/Envs/willie/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/willie/config/__init__.py", line 203, in __getattr__)
<vubuntor508> làm sao để xóa 1 app tự cài ?
<MrTuxHdb> cài bằng cách nào
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor508: ?
<vubuntor508> mình có cài zalo cho ubuntu
<vubuntor508> nhưng nó ko ổn định
<vubuntor508> muốn xóa ra thì làm cách nào
<vubuntor508> apt-get remove ko dc
<MrTuxHdb> cài như nào?
<MrTuxHdb> zalo nó cho gói .deb hay gì?
<vubuntor508> down file .deb từ site
<MrTuxHdb> thế vào synaptic tìm gói đấy mà gỡ đi
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc xài dpkg -r
<vubuntor508> hỏi ngu cái nữa :D
<vubuntor508> synaptic đó tìm ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> cài vào
<vubuntor508> đã hiểu
<vubuntor508> thanks bạn
<vubuntor508> chắc thuộc loại thích khổ dâm hay sao mà khoái mò mò mấy cái lệnh hơn là GUI
<vubuntor508> chương trình download video ngon từ "riu típ" là cái gì youtube ấy nhể
<vubuntor508> chấp cả ếch vi đê ô luôn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor508: bị ngễnh à
<MrTuxHdb> hay không biết phát âm?
<vubuntor508> nói  thẳng ra có khi bị ban hay censored
<vubuntor508> nên lệch tí
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây thì ban hay censorship cái mịa gì
<vubuntor508> bị ban 1 lần bên vnzleech cái đó
<vubuntor508> nên rút tí kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor508> ko áp dụng bên này thôi bỏ
<vubuntor508> fix lại câu hỏi: cái app download video được từ mấy trang như youtube, xvideos, korea1818 là gì nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> youtube-dl
<lewtds> youtube-dl for the win
<lewtds> copy cái link của trang đang xem vào
<lewtds> youtube-dl 'http://youtube.com/......'
<SuperLuserv3> [ 404 Not Found ] - youtube.com
<vubuntor508> thanks 2 ông nhá
<vubuntor508> tối nay giup gà này rất là nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> chỗ này có phải vnzleech hay cái khỉ gì đâu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> thoải mái tí đi
<MrTuxHdb> nghe nói chuyện thốn vồn
<vubuntor508> bên vnzleech bị ban reg acc khó lắm
<vubuntor508> nói chệch đi như thế mà bên voz thỉnh thoảng còn bị ban :(
<MrTuxHdb> ban voz thì đẹp trai hơn mod còn bị ban nữa nà =))
<vubuntor508> ra đảo vs khỉ hết 2 nick rồi :(
<vubuntor508> 1 cái cm thớt sex
<vubuntor508> 1 cái thì cm vào thớt tổ lái
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-13
<vubuntor573> ..................
<vubuntor786> mấy bạn dùng phần mềm gì để RIP cd ?
<vubuntor786> sáng nay dùng cái ripper x thấy cũng nhanh
<vubuntor786> mà file xuất ra dạng .ogg
<vubuntor786> ko thành mp3 dc
<vubuntor188> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor188> hello
<vubuntor188> alo
<vubuntor188> có ai ko
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor188: cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> kêu như bị chọc tiết thế
<vubuntor188> bị chọc tiết kêu khác chứ đâu gọi vậy
 * MrTuxHdb cầm dao xiên vubuntor188 
<vubuntor188> @@
<vubuntor188> bạn biết cách config ubuntu thành router ko
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor188: biết
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng có tiền mới hướng dẫn
<vubuntor188> ều
<MrTuxHdb> không tiền thì chỉ đưa link cho đọc thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor188> link cũng dc :3
<MrTuxHdb> .g linux firewall ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewall
<MrTuxHdb> chuẩn luôn
<MrTuxHdb> =)
<vubuntor188> hờ hờ, để thử xem
<vubuntor188> cho hỏi máy client nhận dc ip nhưng ko ping đến cổng external của server dc là tại sao vậy :D
<MrTuxHdb> tại vì nó thế
<MrTuxHdb> không ping được không có nghĩa là không routing được
<MrTuxHdb> và cũng không có nghĩa là firewall không hoạt động hay interface down
 * MrTuxHdb chả ai ping được nhưng mà vẫn vô net ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor188> *.*
<vubuntor188> thankiu nhều
<vubuntor188> để thử lại có gì lên hỏi típ ;))
<vubuntor903> ai hướng dẫn em cài ubuntu từ ổ cứng cái ạ
<vubuntor903> ưu và nhược điểm của việc cài từ ổ cứng là gì vậy?
<MrTuxHdb> đói
<MrTuxHdb> không tư vấn được
<MrTuxHdb> hehe
<vubuntor903> @@
<vubuntor903> Tạo đĩa ảo rồi cài có được ko vậy
<MrTuxHdb> sao không dùng hẳn daemon tool ấy
<MrTuxHdb> cho xịn
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor285> hỏi chơi: mấy bạn dùng linux có dùng antivirus ko
<vubuntor285> hồi chiều mới nói chuyện vs thằng cu kia
<CoconutCrab> ko
<vubuntor285> chém như thật. linux ko dùng security thì virus nó gặm hết data à
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-14
<vubuntor796> cho em hỏi sao empathy không chat được facebook ạ? add Account xong chỉ hiện share photo và search photo, nó ko hiện trong empathy để chat
<Tux|Ubuntu> tốt nhất là em bật web lên em ạ :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> hình như protocol của fb không còn giống ngày xưa nữa
<vubuntor796> em cảm ơn, vậy em dùng pidgin cũng được nhưng làm sao để tắt cái thông báo có người online ở bên phải? em đã tìm hết ở prefences mà ko có :(
<vubuntor796> à dùng Plugin. Pidgin -> Tools -> Plugins -> Libnotify Popups -> Configure plugin . Thank mọi người hehe
<pntruongan> empathy phải có gói telepathy-haze nó mới nhận được cái giao thức của pidgin
<pntruongan> cơ mà có tin đồn fb tắt giao thức chat rồi nhưng sao mình vẫn chat được nhở
<vubuntor272> có ai online không vậy ?
<vubuntor272> hello
<vubuntor272> somebody help ?
<vubuntor272> please
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-15
<CoconutCrab>  With Colombia's president Juan Manuel Santos banning use of controversial herbicides to eradicate coca crops, the president of the Quindio Botanical Garden proposed that an army of Cocaine Tussock Moths (Eloria noyesi) could be enlisted to destroy the coca by eating it.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-17
<vubuntor814> có ai bị như mình ko nhỉ
<vubuntor814> gửi cái email vs đính kèm .rar là báo lỗi
<vubuntor814> đẩy ngược về ??
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là do server nó reject
<vubuntor814> dạo này gmail khó thế nhỉ
<vubuntor814> mới đọc article xong
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor814: lên Google mà phàn nàn
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> phàn nàn ở đây tác dụng gì :D
<vubuntor814> cấm gần như tất cả định dạng nén
<vubuntor814> =.=
<MrTuxHdb> tại vì bạn nén file exe vào nó thế
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor814> gửi bằng cái gì :v
<vubuntor814> nén exe + đặt pass dc ko nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> đếu ai gửi đống exec, src, script qua mail làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> toàn đồ bậy bạ
<vubuntor814> gửi cho con bạn cái trail reset ấy mà :p
<MrTuxHdb> nén 7z là nó không scan nữa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor814: đấy là crack
 * MrTuxHdb vote ban
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: ban vubuntor814 đi kìa
<MrTuxHdb> phát tán hàng lậu
<vubuntor814> trước xài win sưu tầm được cái đó giowf chuyển qua đây ko xài nữa nên tajngwj cho nó
<vubuntor814> để nén thành 7z rồi gửi nó. thanks ông nhá
<vubuntor814> 7z cũng bay nhé :))
<vubuntor814> An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded:  5.7.0 This message was blocked because its content presents a potential 5.7.0 security issue. Please visit 5.7.0 http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?answer=6590 to review our 5.7.0 message content and attachment content guidelines. u8sm6472439pdj.46 - gsmtp. Please check the message and try again.
<SuperLuserv3> [ Some file types are blocked - Gmail Help ] - support.google.com
<lewtds> lol heckơ
<vubuntor703> không dùng wine có cách nào chạy autocad hay mấy chương trình viết trên foxpro ko ?
<vubuntor703> ko nói dùng máy ảo gỉa lập nha
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: quá dễ cmnl
<MrTuxHdb> cài máy ảo + remote máy ảo nơi khác
<MrTuxHdb> vẫn làm việc bình thường :D
<vubuntor703> đang làm đề án chuyển đổi hệ thống ở cơ quan sang ubuntu mà còn bị cái soft lập trình bằng foxpro vs autocad
<vubuntor703> nếu cài máy ảo hoặc remote máy server thì tính khách quan e là không đủ :(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: mình nói thật nhá
<MrTuxHdb> cty bạn không nên chuyển nên phải động đến một số phần mềm chuyên dụng
<MrTuxHdb> end story :D
<vubuntor703> không biết vì 1 lí do thần bí nào đó
<vubuntor703> ms nó gửi bảng kê xuống y/c kê khai toàn bộ máy tính vs office
<vubuntor703> toàn hàng crack nên ớn :)) sếp bắt viết đề án chuyển đổi nên bị bí
<MrTuxHdb> nhà nước?
<vubuntor703> VNPT
<MrTuxHdb> VNPT nhiều người xịn thế cơ mà
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: office thì ok
<vubuntor703> office thì có libre rồi
<MrTuxHdb> còn những khu vực sử dụng phần mềm chuyên dụng thì vẫn phải đầu tư tiền
<MrTuxHdb> AutoCAD giá cao khủng khiếp cmnl =]]
<MrTuxHdb> bớt tí AB lại mua windows
<MrTuxHdb> windows rẻ bèo
<vubuntor703> kẹt chỗ phần chương trình thu nợ cước, quản lý cước thì lập trình trên foxpro
<vubuntor703> thiết kế hạ tầng thì vẽ bằng autocad
<MrTuxHdb> chạy trên wine mà nó suốt ngày xịt thì cũng bằng nhau :D
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu gì cũng phải mất một phần tiền dành cho chỗ đó
<MrTuxHdb> chuyển đổi là rất tốt theo quan điểm của mình
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng không thể đùng cái chuyển 100% được là cái đầu tiên
<MrTuxHdb> chưa kể còn iấn chia sẻ file
<vubuntor703> đề án chuyển đổi quốc gia ban hành hơn 3 năm nay mà tỉ lệ mới dc có <10%
<MrTuxHdb> thêm vào đó nếu hệ thống đang đi kèm AD nữa thì chuyển đổi lại khác
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: nhà nước trì trệ lắm mà lại nhiều *tiền* nên đương nhiên việc chuyển đổi không thành công
<vubuntor703> tiền vào túi mấy lão sếp hết
<MrTuxHdb> hơn nữa người làm cái đó lại không có tâm
<MrTuxHdb> nên rất khó
<vubuntor703> nv quenf thì bị hành
<MrTuxHdb> mình là người ở dưới thì cũng chả làm gì được đâu
<vubuntor703> tui là sale mà có kiến thức IT nên bị bắt làm
<vubuntor703> =.=
<MrTuxHdb> hơn nữa phải xác định cái gì chuyển được, cái gì đáng chuyển
<vubuntor703> gio` khóc ko dc cười ko xong nè
<MrTuxHdb> chuyện viết đề án thì cứ viết
<MrTuxHdb> đúng trách nhiệm thì thôi
<MrTuxHdb> phân tích tình thực tế cho nó đúng
<MrTuxHdb> còn muốn tiêu tiền thuế thì ... gọi mềnh :v
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: bạn ở VNPT tỉnh nào?
<vubuntor703> đồng nai
<vubuntor703> mấy ổng ăn thấy sợ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: =]]
<vubuntor703> phần qùa tết trị gía mua lẻ có 300k
<vubuntor703> lên thành 600
<vubuntor703> vl
<vubuntor703> =.=
<vubuntor703> mua lẻ mà gía 300 thì mấy ổng mua 1 lần cả ngàn phần nó còn bao nhiêu nữa =.=
<MrTuxHdb> hết sức bình thường :D
<vubuntor703> chỉ có mấy thằng lính là khổ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: anyway, quay lại vấn đề chính
<vubuntor703> chạy như con chó mà bị chửi đủ kiểu
<MrTuxHdb> cơ quan bạn định chuyển đổi như thế nào?
<MrTuxHdb> định đầu tư hay kế hoạch làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor703> chuyển sang linux theo đề án của chính phủ
<vubuntor703> mới kêu mình viết thôi chưa biết làm sao
<MrTuxHdb> có cần công ty nào tư vấn không
<MrTuxHdb> mình nói thật :D
<vubuntor703> cái phần đó chờ mấy sếp duyệt
<vubuntor703> mình ko đủ thẩm quyền :(
<MrTuxHdb> hiểu mà :D
<vubuntor703> chỉ là thằng gõ phím thuê thôi
<MrTuxHdb> đề án chính phủ chỉ đạo sao?
<vubuntor703> gio` mình nghĩ cách ntn
<MrTuxHdb> có link hơm
<MrTuxHdb> để xem các cụ ở trên chỉ đạo như nào
<vubuntor703> công văn ở cơ quan có dc mang về đâu
<MrTuxHdb> còn tinh thần thực tế
<MrTuxHdb> là sẽ phải chuyển từ từ
<MrTuxHdb> theo từng giai đoạn
<MrTuxHdb> chỗ nào chỉ có đánh văn bản
<MrTuxHdb> email
<MrTuxHdb> chat
<MrTuxHdb> tra cứu thông tin
<MrTuxHdb> làm công việc hành chính trên webapp
<MrTuxHdb> chuyển trước
<MrTuxHdb> các bộ phận chuyên ngành/kĩ thuật chuyển sau
<MrTuxHdb> tùy bộ phận
<MrTuxHdb> cái nào không chuyển được thì phải tính toán phương án mua sắm bản quyền
<vubuntor703> các bộ phận sử dụng phần mềm chuyên ngành chắc dùng win
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<vubuntor703> cái bộ autocad nó 5000$
<vubuntor703> ^^!
<MrTuxHdb> mua nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> lại gov
<MrTuxHdb> giá khác mà
<MrTuxHdb> với cả deal được
<MrTuxHdb> tìm thằng distribution mà deal
<vubuntor703> “Xây dựng chính quyền điện tử trên nền tảng phần mềm nguồn mở”
<vubuntor703> linux lên ngôn
<MrTuxHdb> no no
<MrTuxHdb> "nền tảng phần mềm nguồn mở"
<MrTuxHdb> không chỉ có linux
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor703> core thì chắc mấy ổng chạy redhat
<MrTuxHdb> nó là cả một ecosys bao gồm cả ứng dụng server lẫn client
<vubuntor703> mà redhat éo free
<MrTuxHdb> RHEL subscription không rẻ lắm
<MrTuxHdb> nếu muốn tiết kiệm thì không nên xài
<MrTuxHdb> cứ CentOS mà đập
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng phải có chuyên viên quản trị đủ năng lực
<vubuntor703> vấn đề quan trọng là ko biết có đủ nhân lực có trình độ để quản trị hay ko
<MrTuxHdb> mà RHEL cũng thế thôi
<vubuntor703> chứ nói thật
<MrTuxHdb> CentOS/Ubuntu
<vubuntor703> tui làm đây thấy mấy má mà thấy nản
<MrTuxHdb> Debian
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor703: mỗi người một việc
<MrTuxHdb> cũng như thằng IT đếu làm kế toán được
<MrTuxHdb> nên đừng chê trách người ta :D
<vubuntor703> để mình viết luận cương căn bản trình sếp rồi nếu sếp duyệt thì mới bắt đầu xin ng tư vấn
<MrTuxHdb> cái đề án phải có điều tra/ thống kê tình hình thực tế nữa
<lewtds> nói một hồi vẫn k hiểu point của bác 703 kia là gì nữa :-?
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: bị sếp đì
<MrTuxHdb> vào hỏi ấy mà
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor097> hỏi ngu: sao lúc sudo apt-get update nó đòi password mà lúc nhập pass lại ko bị thành ***** nhỉ
<vubuntor097> ví duj đây
<vubuntor097> http://pik.vn/20155b107f23-503d-4470-9ffd-ce75ad07bedf.png
<vubuntor097> screenshot ko hiện
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor097: vì nó thế
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor097> mà trên màn hình thì thấy -.-'''
<MrTuxHdb> nó không hiện lên
<MrTuxHdb> cứ gõ tự nhiên rồi enter
<vubuntor097> gõ thì nó vẫn lên đầy đủ password như gõ code bt luôn
<vubuntor039> Chào các bác, em mới dùng 14.04 mà vọc nhiều cài lung tung cứ bị lỗi phải cài lại máy mấy lần mệt quá :( em hỏi có cách gì như system restore bên win để vọc cho dễ ko ạ
<quydo> cài máy ảo nhá
<vubuntor039> :(
<quydo> sao bịlooix mà phải cài lại
<vubuntor039> báo 1 loạt vậy em biết lỗi chính xác đâu, như lần gần đây nhất thì em cài driver amd, rồi steam, rồi mấy thứ linh tinh nữa, xong upgrade lên 14.10 thì đen màn hình :(
<MrTuxHdb> quá bình thường luôn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor039: dùng card AMD?
<vubuntor039> ko có cách nào backup system để khi nào lỗi quay lại cho dễ à bác
<vubuntor039> Vâng :3 em biết thằng AMD này khó chơi
<MrTuxHdb> cách xử lý vô cùng đơn giản
<MrTuxHdb> gỡ bỏ cái fglrx
<MrTuxHdb> reinstall unity
<MrTuxHdb> done
<MrTuxHdb> cùng lắm reset unity nữa là perfect
<vubuntor039> em cài thêm desktop lubuntu nữa, khi đấy ko vào dc unity luôn :3 cũng ko tắt dc máy, sau đó em cài lại rồi :(
<vubuntor039> Ko có driver chơi dota2 bị nháy hình bác ạ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor039: thế kể ra làm đếu gì nữa
<MrTuxHdb> mất công support
<vubuntor039> Thì bác quydo bảo sao phải cài lại nên em kể :D
<vubuntor039> Em hỏi có cách nào tuơng tự system restore bên win cho dễ vọc ko
<MrTuxHdb> có
<MrTuxHdb> mà quên đi
<vubuntor039> ọc
<MrTuxHdb> tìm cách sửa thay vì cài lại
<MrTuxHdb> đấy mới là cách làm việc của linux user
<MrTuxHdb> tìm nguyên nhân
<MrTuxHdb> khắc phục
<MrTuxHdb> nó mới tăng skills
<MrTuxHdb> còn dùng đồ chơi thì xài windows là được rồi
<vubuntor039> em bỏ win rồi ạ, giờ trước mắt kiếm 1 cái ổn định đã
<vubuntor039> :D
<vubuntor039> có thể cài thêm 1 cái linux nữa
<MrTuxHdb> để làm cái đếu gì?
<vubuntor039> thì nghịch cái linux kia :d chứ cái này phá hỏng nữa thì lấy gì dùng
<MrTuxHdb> nhảm sh!t
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor039: thế là trò mèo
<MrTuxHdb> có giỏi hơn đâu ngoài vụ "tao xài nhiều hơn"
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<quydo> Mrtux rảnh thế
<MrTuxHdb> quydo: rảnh mô?
<vubuntor039> tóm lại vẫn phải dùng song song win à
<vubuntor039> MrTux người miền trung ợ?
<MrTuxHdb> người miền Bắc, sống ở miền Nam nói giọng miền Trung
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor039> vãi
<quydo> voãi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-16
<vubuntor863> Chào mọi người ạ.
<vubuntor863> Em đang có 1 thắc mắc
<vubuntor863> liệu khi mình đang ở trong ubuntu, mình muốn khởi động lại để vào win(em cài dual boot)
<vubuntor863> thì mặc định nó sẽ vào ubuntu vì ubuntu ở vị trí đầu
<vubuntor863> Liệu mình có thể viết 1 chương trình, khi gõ (ví dụ: reboot window) thì ubuntu sẽ khởi động lại và vào window không ạ
<vubuntor863> Mong các anh chỉ giáo
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor863: được
<MrTuxHdb> cài Unity reboot cho nó nhanh hể
<vubuntor863> Vâng ạ, thank anh, để em google thử. Nhưng nếu mình muốn viết script cho nó thì nên bắt đầu thế nào ạ :v
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor863: unity reboot là software support cái đó
<MrTuxHdb> xài nó cho nhanh em ơi
<vubuntor863> =)) dạ vâng ạ. Mà a dạo này không vào group Ubuntu trên facebook nữa à =))
<MrTuxHdb> vào làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> toàn đám ruồi bu
<vubuntor863> :3 có cái "Làm thế nào để đặt 1 câu hỏi thông minh" trong group đăng lâu lắm rồi mà không ông nào chịu đọc.
<vubuntor863> mà lâu lâu rồi không có meet up gì thế a
<vubuntor863> các sếp lớn trước giờ bận vợ con rồi hay sao mà lặn sâu thế :3\
<MrTuxHdb> ôi giời
<MrTuxHdb> meet up suốt
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng ace gặp nhau thôi
<MrTuxHdb> offline offical thì loãng quá
<MrTuxHdb> mà ai tổ chức được
<MrTuxHdb> đồng chí nào muốn lead cộng đồng thì đứng lên thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor368> Ubuntu server
<MrTuxHdb> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-17
<vubuntor745> \help
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-19
<Mytz> chào các ad. Mình là mem mới không biết có mod, min nào có thể giúp mình không ạ
<Mytz> làm ơn ạ :(
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<Mytz> Mình bị vướng cách cài ứng dụng deb ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ nêu chi tiết vấn đề ra
<Mytz> cám ơn bạn đã trả lời. Mình lần đầu dùng ubuntu. Hôm qua mình có cài thử ứng dụng bên thứ 3 là zalo
<Mytz> tải về là file deb. ở trong ubuntun software báo ko cài được vì nó là nguồn bên thứ 3
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ thử sudo apt install <tên file cài đặt zalo> trong terminal xem
<Mytz> đã thử cài bằng lệnh cũng k đc và cài bằng gdebi cũng k đc ạ
<Mytz> gdebi báo lỗi libicu52 j đó
<Mytz> mình chạy ubuntu 16.4 và đã cập nhật lên os mới nhất bây h` rồi ạ
<MrTuxHdb> liên lạc bên VNG để nhận support nha
<CoconutCrab> :v
<Mytz> @@
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> chắc là cái zalo đó chưa cập nhật cho bản 16.04
<Mytz> mình có đổi sang tiếng việt cho dễ hiểu thì nó báo phần phụ thuộc không được thỏa mãn
<Mytz> khó hiểu quá @@
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> cái bản cài đặt của zalo có vẻ hơi cũ
<CoconutCrab> nên chưa support cho 16.04
<CoconutCrab> mình không cài zalo nên không rõ
<CoconutCrab> bạn lên trang của VNG thắc mắc xem
<Mytz> dạ vầng. nếu mod/min nào có thể thì test dùm mình với ạ
<Mytz> có lẽ nào do máy mình k. vì dùng thử mọi cách rồi @@
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> do VNG thôi
<CoconutCrab> họ chưa làm bản zalo mới cho 16.04
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ lên hỏi họ
<CoconutCrab> chắc 1 2 ngày là có thôi
<Mytz> vầng. Mình cám ơn các bạn. Để mình viết ticket cho họ. Xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền ạ :D
<CoconutCrab> không có chi
<Mytz> ôi gọi lên zalo thì họ còn k biết ubuntu là j nữa @@
<CoconutCrab> gọi zalo làm chi
<CoconutCrab> họ có cho download bản cho ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> thì tất nhiên họ phải biết chứ
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn chụp màn hình cho mình chính xác cái lỗi kia đi
<Mytz> cái chat này k gửi được ảnh ad ơi
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<MrTuxHdb> mà thôi
<MrTuxHdb> gọi VNG mà phàn nàn
 * MrTuxHdb có làm ra Zalo đâu
<Mytz> dạ. Công ty mình làm việc qua zalo nhiều nên mình muốn cài thôi ạ :D
<CoconutCrab> bạn up lên imgur ấy
<Mytz> dạ đây http://i.imgur.com/nJ0xWDh.png
<CoconutCrab> mmm
<CoconutCrab> Ubuntu 16.04 nó dùng libicu55 rồi
<CoconutCrab> thôi, có hai giải pháp nhé
<CoconutCrab> 1 là yêu cầu VNG làm bản build cho 16.04
<CoconutCrab> chắc lẹ thôi, một hai ngày
<CoconutCrab> 2 là tạm thời dùng 14.04 một thời gian
<Mytz> thanks mod. tạm thời mình dùng điện thoại rồi copy file sang ubuntu sau vậy. Như vậy hơi mất thời gian nhưng đành chấp nhận
<Mytz> xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền mọi người nhiều @@!
<CoconutCrab> không có chi
<Mytz> mình cài google chrome cũng k được các mod ạ :(
<Mytz> như kiểu là k có quyền cài lên ạ
<CoconutCrab> cài chrome thì có gì đâu nhỉ?
<Mytz> xin hỏi mod làm sao để copy file vào mấy folder hệ thống. ví dụ như Home ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn copy vào đấy để làm gì?
<Mytz> dạ mình có đọc trên mạng.
<Mytz> có thử cách chạy file android trên máy ubuntu
<Mytz> mình cài zalo ạ
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> 09:23 < MrTuxHdb> gọi VNG mà phàn nàn
<Mytz> gọi rồi cũng k đc ích j`. nó còn hỏi ubuntu là j
<Mytz>  @@
<MrTuxHdb> thế éo dùng Zalo nữa là xong
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn gì?
<CoconutCrab> MrTuxHdb: người ta hỏi tử tế
<CoconutCrab> cứ trả lời bt
<MrTuxHdb> không dùng Zalo có chết đâu
<Mytz> :D  cv nó cần bạn ạ
<CoconutCrab> ở trên nói rồi
<CoconutCrab> cty dùng zalo
<CoconutCrab> nên phải dùng
 * MrTuxHdb bỏ WhatsApp vì nó không dùng được với Ubuntu nà
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: thế thi đơn giản là không dùng Ubuntu
<Mytz> ^^! cái này cty nó yêu cầu chứ mình có muốn đâu
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc không làm việc ở cty đấy nữa thôi
<Mytz> :D
<MrTuxHdb> simple solution
<Mytz> thế thì chịu ;p
<Mytz> máy cty cấp cho nó cài sẵn ubuntu. vì có mấy cái pm nó cài sẵn r` ạ
<CoconutCrab> Mytz: bạn thử cài cái android emulator gì ấy
<Mytz> cái zalo là mình cần cài thêm vào để lấy file cho nhanh thôi ^^
<Mytz> vâng
<CoconutCrab> mình chả dùng zalo bao giờ nên không biết
<ape1> mình ssh vào router, vào shell nhưng chmod không được, vậy có cách nào để ghi vào ro-filesystem không?
<CoconutCrab> bạn định chmod để làm gì?
<ape1> để ghi vào firmware
<CoconutCrab> router không thể ghi vào firmware như thế nhé
<CoconutCrab> firmware của router lưu trên EEPROM
<CoconutCrab> nó cần được chuyển sang 1 chế độ đặc biệt để có thể ghi lại
<CoconutCrab> và mỗi lần là ghi lại hoàn toàn luôn
<CoconutCrab> thực ra là flash
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nói chung cũng như thế
<ape1> mình thấy có /mnt/backupdir/ nhưng vẫn là ro, vậy không có cách nào à?
<CoconutCrab> không
<ape1> /dev/mtdblock2
<MrTuxHdb> mount -o remount rw /mnt/backupdir
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà tùy =]]
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn muốn modify firmware
<CoconutCrab> thì sửa thẳng file gốc
<CoconutCrab> trước khi ghi vào router
<ape1> mình thử rồi không được
<ape1> renount
<MrTuxHdb> hí hí
<ape1> remount
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì khóc đi thôi chứ sao
<MrTuxHdb> nếu ghi vô firmware dễ thế thì thủng hết hàng họ
<ape1> có 2 /dev/* khác  ghi được nhưng để ghi log hay gì đó
<CoconutCrab> nói chung
<CoconutCrab> flash chip của router
<ape1> chỉ hơn 2Mi
<CoconutCrab> nó cần được chuyển về 1 chế độ đặc biệt
<CoconutCrab> mới có thể ghi được
<CoconutCrab> còn không là chỉ đọc
<ape1> à mà hình như /dev vẫn mkdir được(mặc dù df 100%used)
<CoconutCrab> vì cái đó là trong ram
<ape1> cat /proc/mounts
<ape1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504515/
<ape1> ls -l /
<CoconutCrab> mình nói rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn không thể ghi vào flash trực tiếp được
<ape1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504523/
<CoconutCrab> nếu như thế virus tấn công router dễ ợt à
<ape1> mật khẩu ssh kinh khủng
<ape1> 32 kí tự như keepassx
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang hack cái router cáp quang của VNPT?
<CoconutCrab> muốn*
<ape1> không
<CoconutCrab> nếu hardcore thì bạn chích hẳn dây vào cái chip flash
<CoconutCrab> mà lập trình lại
<ape1> ohh
<CoconutCrab> nhớ backup nhé
<CoconutCrab> không là có cục gạch đấy
<ape1> nó backup sẵn rồi
<ape1> vậy tóm lại là không ghi được à?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> nó được thiết kế để không ghi được
<ape1> đau rồi =))
<ape1> mà /sys là drwxr-xr-x sao ghi không được vậy bạn?
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái đó không phải là file từ flash
<CoconutCrab> mà nó chưa data *trên memory*
<CoconutCrab> về các thông tin đang hoạt động của hệ thống
<ape1> vậy là "chỉ cho vào chơi chứ không cho sờ"
<CoconutCrab> mình vẫn chưa hiểu chính xác mục đích sau cùng của bạn là gì
<ape1> thôi disable nó luôn thôi
<ape1> *phá chút*
<ape1> à mà bạn có cách nào cho nó down luôn không
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: chắc là hacker
<ape1> ý mình là để ? đi mua cái mới
<MrTuxHdb> muốn ị lại cái gì trong router để chứng tỏ mình giỏi
<MrTuxHdb> hí hí
<CoconutCrab> cắm nó vào điện 220V
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<ape1> không truy cập vật lí
<Mytz> @@! dạ mod cho mình hỏi. mình có cài thành công wine trong ter rồi. mà search nó k có hiện
<Mytz> cũng ko biết làm sao để mở
<CoconutCrab> :VVVV
<CoconutCrab> bạn chạy nó theo kiểu
<Mytz> apt-get đó ạ
<CoconutCrab> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<CoconutCrab> tải cái gì cũng nhét vào đó
<CoconutCrab> rồi chạy kiểu
<CoconutCrab> wine <đường dẫn đến chương trình>
<CoconutCrab> trong cái thư mục đấy
<Mytz> vâng. mà mình gõ lệnh rồi nó ko hiện lên cái explorer wine ạ
<Mytz> trong ter nó hiện mỗi :~/.wine/drive_c$
<Mytz> copy ứng dụng vô đó thế nào ạ
<CoconutCrab> tải về thôi
<CoconutCrab> mở Files ra
<CoconutCrab> bấm Ctrl-h để nhìn mọi folder
<CoconutCrab> rồi copy vào đấy
<Mytz> vâng :D
<Mytz> ấn double vào ứng dụng nó k chạy j cả
<Mytz> hóa ra là chạy bằng lệnh
<Mytz> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x240000 0 0x23fda0 4
<Mytz> nó báo lỗi thế này ạ
<CoconutCrab> kệ nó thôi
<CoconutCrab> nó vẫn hiện ra giao diện là được
<Mytz> mình dùng lệnh wine itune.exe
<Mytz> nhưng mà nos báo lỗi thế k hiện j cả @@!
<CoconutCrab> tưởng bạn cần zalo thôi
<Mytz> vầng. vì zalo chưa tải đc bản exe nên mình cài thử itune trc để đồng bộ hóa điện thoại ạ
<Mytz> cắm sang máy khác tải bản zalo rồi cài sau cũng đc ạ
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> iphone à
<Mytz> vâng. thế nên mới cần zalo trên máy tính
<CoconutCrab> nói chung ấy, thì itune không chạy trong wine đâu
<CoconutCrab> :v
<Mytz> vì nó k cần điện thoại nữa. mà h điện thoại cắm cũng ko vàoddc
<Mytz> đau đầu quá ạ :D
<Mytz> từ sáng tới h cứ quay vs cái máy này ko ;p
<Mytz> cơ mà cũng học đc nhiều. mấy cái dòng lệnh này giống hồi dùng con nokia n900 :V
<Mytz> chạy meego
<CoconutCrab> :v
<Mytz> h k cài đc cái itune nữa thì quả thực là chí mạng :>
<Mytz> k biết lấy j làm luôn :>
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> cài zalo
<CoconutCrab> trên wine cũng được
<Mytz> rồi. h nó báo lỗi nsis.sf.net/nsis_error luôn mod ạ
<Mytz> khó thở quá @@!
<CoconutCrab> trong thư mục kia/
<Mytz> thư mục nào ạ.
<Mytz> cài đc zalo rồi ạ. cám ơn mod. nhưng mà wine ko kết nối được mạng nên cũng như không
<Mytz> k vào được zalo :))
<CoconutCrab> vào được mà
<CoconutCrab> sao lại không vào được
<Mytz> mình cũng k rõ. mà thử dùng mạng dây hay wifi đều k đc ^^
<Mytz> cài lại bằng wineHq
<Mytz> chạy 1 mạch luôn rồi ạ
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-20
<Mytz> morning :V
<CoconutC1ab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-15
<HappyCrab> okay
<MrTuxHdb> bkay
#ubuntu-vn 2018-05-14
<juu> hi all, i'm starting to use the ibus vietnamese ime on Ubuntu.  how can I get to "!" on the keyboard.  it doesn't seem to be anywhere, including on the 'keyboard layout chart'.  currently i'm switching to another ime just to type it in.
<SCrab> er
<SCrab> don't use vnese keyboard layout
<SCrab> just use us qwerty
<n0bawk> US querty or PC105 layout works just fine :3
<juu> do you mean just use an english ime?  not type tones etc?
<juu> i'm selecting 'vi' under the ibus ime list.
<SCrab> hmm
<SCrab> we use 'ibus-unikey'
<juu> hmm.. ok, i'll check the package.
<juu> so it looks like i'm using ibus-table-viqr
<juu> so will give ibus-unikey a try!
<juu> cheers
<n0bawk> we often use telex
<n0bawk> it means if you want 'á', you will type 'a' and then 's'
<n0bawk> 'à': 'a' + 'f'
<n0bawk> 'ã': 'a' + 'x'
<n0bawk> 'ạ': 'a' + 'j'
<n0bawk> 'â': 'a' + 'a'
<n0bawk> 'ă': 'a' + 'w'
<juu> oh right. that's how it works on my android phone.
<n0bawk> and so on
<juu> that would be great on the desktop keyboard too.
<juu> so it works with unikey hey?
<n0bawk> juu: use ibus-unikey or fcitx-unikey
<juu> thanks, i;ll try that.
<n0bawk> telex should be the default one
<n0bawk> no one maintains ibus-unikey; therefore, fcitx is better in my opinion
<juu> telex unikey working great. thanks a lot guys.
